# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  La maladie du Cushing

## Lyrka

Bonjour,

Des nouvelles de ma chienne. Elle a subi tous les examens à la clinique. Et donc, on est pas plus avancé. Les analyses d'urine et de sang sont normales, mis à part un "marqueur" qui signifierait qu'elle aurait la maladie de Cushing (elle a 469 et la maladie est déclarée à 470), donc c'est fort probable que ce soit ça.

En +, échographie du thorax (aucune métastase) et ponction de 2 grosseurs qu'elle a au niveau de la cuisse et sous la patte droite (graisseux).

Il faudrait faire d'autres examens plus approfondis (pour le foie), car il y a d'inombrables maladies, mais la véto m'a conseillé de la laisser tranquille, et de lui continuer tous les traitements qu'elle a ou lui refaire une écho. abdominale complète.

Est-ce que vous avez déjà rencontré ce problème au niveau du foie ? Et la maladie de Cusching ? (Je sais que c'est une maladie grave et que ça cache un cancer).

A bientôt, merci pour votre aide et vos conseils 

Sylvie

----------


## Jello83

Mon précédent chien a eu le syndrome de cushing associée à une hypothyroidie. A priori, c'est plus fréquent chez certaines races comme le caniche. Il buvait plus mais par contre n'avait pas pris de poids et il perdait ses poiils par endroit. Il avait un traitement Mitotane.
Il faut également adapter l'alimentation.
Je crois que Cushing ne se guerrit pas mais si le traitement est mis en place rapidement, le dosage ajusté en fonction des analyses, le chien peut continuer à vivre normalement.
Quel âge a ta chienne et quels sont ses autres traitements ? Car de mémoire, la cortisone par exemple est contre indiquée avec la maladie de Cushing.

----------


## Lyrka

Bonjour Jello83,

Merci pour ton message. Ma chienne est une Dobermann qui a en décembre 12 ans et demi. Concernant sa nourriture, je lui donne du RC Maxi Mature.

Elle a été stérilisée quand elle a eu 6 mois et prend du Propalin matin et soir (0,9 ml x 2). Elle prend également depuis mars 2011 du Vetmedin et de la Digoxine pour le coeur matin et soir (fameuse maladie du Dob. : la cardiomyopathie dilatée).

Elle ne se porte pas plus mal que ça. Elle boit énormément depuis cet été.

Le problème, *c'est la nuit, elle urine sans s'en rendre compte*, je suis obligée de lui mettre des couches. Par contre, la journée c'est nickel.

Quels sont les symptômes de l'hypothyroïdie ?

A+
Sylvie

----------


## sylvie11

Bonjour ,j'ai un Bichon Frisé (femelle) que je soigne depuis maintenant 3 ans de la maladie de Cusching
Cela a commencé par la perte de poils sur l'arriere train,puis elle buvait beaucoup,et n'arrivait pas à se retenir pour la nuit
Prise de sang,analyses completes
Cette maladie ne se guérit pas,en traitement je lui donne de la cortisone (Vétoryl) tous les jours,ma chienne a déclaré cette maladie à 7 ans,la cortisone fatigue le coeur,mais malheureusement pas beaucoup de solution
Par contre ma chienne est devenue diabetique et aveugle,nous lui injectons de l'insuline matin et soir,ce qui lui pose aucun probleme,car lorsque l'on  appelle pour l'injection elle arrive en courant
Elle se débrouille tres bien dans sa vie de tous les jours,du faite de sa cessité
Si vous souhaitez + d'infos n'hésiter pas
Sylvie

----------


## Jello83

Bonsoir Lyrka,
Ton véto n'a pas dû lui donner de traitement pour Cushing car incompatible avec ses problèmes de coeur.
Pour l'hypothyroidie, les symptomes ressemblent à cushing : prise de poids (pas concernant mon chien), perte des poils...Mon chien était également perturbé, il perdait un peu ses repères, la tête en général mais ça c'était a priori plus dû à Cushing.
Concernant mon toutou, le 1er véto était complétement incompétent. Le 2nd était super.

----------


## babou.7

Lyrka, ton véto ne lui a pas fait un dosage cortisol ??

J'ai eu un pinscher qui avait cette maladie et actuellement j'ai ma petite mamie york qui a ça également.

Elle prend du vétoryl. Elle a un souffle au coeur et prend également du prilénal et du prilactone et elle a aussi des gouttes pour les yeux qui sont souvent rouges.

Un des symptômes également est le ventre tendu.

Avant qu'elle ne prenne son traitement, elle a eu une longue période où elle nous réveillait 2 ou 3 fois la nuit pour aller faire pipi. Le matin, la couette était mouillée (elle dort sur notre lit et elle "fuitait" lol)
Depuis qu'elle est sous vétoryl, Mémé fait ses nuits et ne "fuite" plus  ::  

ALors, je ne suis pas véto mais ce que tu décris ressemble quand même fortement à un cushing, à ta place, je demanderai un dosage cortisol ou j'irai voir un autre véto !

----------


## babou.7

Cushing en fait c'est le corps qui produit trop de cortisone, ça peut venir de 2 choses : soit c'est l'hypophyse qui déraille soit les glandes surrénales. Le vétoryl freine cette production de cortisone. 

Ca sert à rien de lui donner du propalin si ce n'est pas de l'incontinence pure, il faut trouver d'où vient le problème.

La prise de boisson correspond tout à fait à ça et quand tu décris ses nuits, je suis passée par là également.

Mon pinscher, lui, buvait comme un trou et urinait pendant des minutes, on a vécu avec des serpillères dans le couloir pendant 1 an ! Lui était sous selgian.

Mon véto m'a dit qu'on pouvait pousser les examens pour savoir si ça venait de l'hypophyse ou des surrénales mais vu son âge et vu qu'elle réagit bien au traitement, il m'a dit qu'on pouvait en rester là et que ce n'était vraiment pas nécessaire de savoir (pourtant lui, est plutôt examens à fond etc...)
Par contre, il me semble qu'il a opéré un chien qui avait ça, je crois que c'était une masse (tumeur ?) qui déréglait les surrénales et le chien a été guéri. Enfin, ça, je n'en suis plus sûre à 100% et le chien était sûrement bien + jeune.

----------


## Lyrka

Bonjour Sylvie11,

Ma chienne aussi a un peu d'alopécie, au niveau du bassin, les poils sont un peu marron, c'est symétrique. Elle a aussi un début de cataracte mais n'est pas diabétique. Concernant la cortisone, il me semble que ça fait uriner davantage.

La véto ne m'a proposé aucun traitement pour l'instant.

A bientôt,
Sylvie

----------


## Lyrka

Bonjour Jello83,

Merci pour ta réponse concernant l'hypothyroïdie, elle n'a pas pris de poids non plus comme ton chien et elle a encore toute sa tête. Tu as raison, elle a le coeur très fatiguée du coup, la véto m'a dit de la laisser "tranquille".

En fait, la véto qui lui a fait tous ces examens, ce n'est pas mon véto habituel. J'ai voulu avoir un autre avis dans une autre clinique assez réputée sur Montpellier.

A bientôt,
Sylvie

----------


## Lyrka

Bonjour babou.7,

Je sais pas si la véto lui a fait un dosage de cortisol, car je leur ai demandé de m'envoyer les résultats de toutes les analyses et je n'ai toujours rien reçu. Il faudra que je les rappelle.

Son ventre n'est pas tendu et la véto c'est mon deuxième avis dans une autre clinique. Ce que je comprends pas, c'est qu'avec Propalin, elle ne "fuit" pas dans la journée. Par contre, s'il m'en manque, alors là ... c'est la catastrophe, c'est du goutte-à-goutte.

Admettons qu'elle est une tumeur sur les surrénales, elle est inopérable par rapport à son coeur.

C'est un peu compliqué tout ça  ::

----------


## babou.7

Oui, je ne pense pas qu'une opération à ces âges soit une bonne idée, mais tu leur demanderas pour le dosage cortisol, je pense que si ils ont fait une série d'examens, ils n'ont pas dû passer à côté.

Ma york se retenait mieux la journée que la nuit, je pense qu'elle avait peut-être le sommeil + léger. Par contre, c'est arrivé souvent qu'en l'ayant sur mes genoux, je sois obligée de changer de vêtements :: , elle devait être si bien que pfiou elle se détendait un peu trop.

MOn pinscher lui en pleine nuit ne savait plus où il habitait (sourd et aveugle en +), je lui montrais pour aller dans le jardin mais il faisait tout sur place, c'était très impressionant la quantité d'urine, on le regardait et on attendait, serpillères à la main parfois, ça durait des minutes sans s'arrêter !!

----------


## Lyrka

Bonsoir babou.7,

Ca y est !! La clinique vient de m'envoyer les résultats d'analyses.

Le dosage de Cortisol a été fait. Comme m'avait dit la véto, cela pourrait provenir du foie car le taux de ALKP est élevé et le Cort également.

Mais en octobre, elle avait fait une écho abdominale et tout allait bien (fait par mon véto habituel).

J'envoie les analyses, j'espère que ça marchera.

----------


## Jello83

Tu vas reconsulter ton véto ?
Pour en revenir à Cushing, il est vrai que mon chien buvait plus et donc urinait beaucoup plus. De plus, ses urines étaient je pense plus foncées car cela laissait des marques dehors très importantes.

----------


## Lyrka

Bonjour Jello83,

Oui, je pense que j'irai voir mon véto habituel. Mais, je n'ose pas lui dire que je suis allée voir un autre véto.

As-tu pu bien voir les analyses ?

A bientôt,
Sylvie

----------


## Jello83

Pour les analyses, c'est assez petit l'affichage mais j'ai réussi à voir les taux dont tu parlais

----------


## Lyrka

OK, merci Jello83. Tu vois c'est bien le syndrome de Cusching qu'elle a !

----------


## Jello83

Oui et il faudrait arriver à lui donner un traitement compatible avec ses autres problèmes de santé.
Bon courage et tiens nous au courant

----------


## Lyrka

Merci pour ton soutien. Je tiendrai au courant.
A bientôt,
Sylvie

----------


## didou752

Bonjour, je remonte le topic pour avoir des news et des infos. Les résultats d'analyse de ma chienne viennent de tomber et on suspecte plus que fortement un cushing. On va réaliser de nouveaux tests mardi pour confirmer les premiers résultats. Ma chienne ne présentait qu'un symptome de PUPD (polyurie/polydypsie) et depuis peu un halètement excessif et une fatigue intense lors des ballades. On pense qu'elle est au tout début de la maladie car les analyses sont mauvaises mais dans la tranche basse (je n'ai pas les chiffres exacts sous la main et je ne les aient plus en tête). Pas de perte de poils ou de ventre détendus. A l'échographie nous n'avons pas vu de masse sur les surrénales.
Du coup je recherche des témoignages de personnes qui ont des chiens atteints afin de voir comment évolue cette maladie, si je dois faire attention à certains points...(même si je me doute que le véto m'en dira plus mardi)
Merci

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
C'est bien de s'en rendre compte rapidement. Elle va avoir un traitement.
Dans le cas de mon chien, il avait plusieurs problèmes de santé et le 1er véto que j'avais vu n'était pas compétent donc le diagnostic a pris trop de temps.
Caresses à ta puce.

----------


## blush

Notre chienne a eu cette saleté, elle a eu un an de traitement, elle a eu un cancer qu'on a enlevé, et un an plus tard, on a du la faire eutha, elle etait trop en mauvaise etat...  :Frown:

----------


## didou752

Merci pour vos réponses. Vos toutous avaient quel age? Dans mon cas, on a fait les tests par acquis de conscience, mais ni le véto ni moi ne pensions que ça allait revenir positif sur un chien de 4 ans. Même le labo a fait les tests 2 fois pour vérifier. Après j'essaie de rester positive, mais le net c'est moche et ça aide pas. Quand je lis l'espérance de vie moyenne de 3 ans après le début du traitement, les chiens qui ont déclenchés des cancers, du diabète et autres pathologies toutes plus sympa les unes que les autres, je croise fort les doigts pour que les tests de mardi soient négatifs et qu'il y ai une erreur quelque part  ::

----------


## blush

La mienne etait agée, elle avait 13ans quand on a decourvert le cancer, puis ensuite decouverte de cushing... et en un an... 
La veto lui donnait 3a 6mois donc ca elle a quand meme bien vecu !

----------


## flopsie

est ce que la maladie de Cushing et l'hypercortissisme sont la meme chose ?

----------


## didou752

Oui c'est la même chose Flopsie. Je trouve pleins de témoignages de chiens "âgés" (plus de 8-10 ans) mais rien concernant les jeunes chiens. Ma pauvre chachoune faut que ça tombe sur elle et si tôt   ::

----------


## flopsie

ok !
Ma chienne à du Vétoryl tout les jours, le véto m'as juste dit qu'elle fait de l'hypercortissisme, mais ne m'avait pas dit que c'été la maladie de Cushing.
elle à 10 ans et demi et en est atteinte depuis 3 ans, elle à des prises de sang tout les 4 mois
la prochaine sera en Aout, mais en ce moment je trouve qu'elle se fatigue trés vite et elle se met à beaucoup grossir, ça m'inquiete.

----------


## didou752

Elle a pris combien de kg en combien de temps? La mienne a pris 3kg en 1 an dont 400g en moins d'une semaine (sur une chienne de 7kg ça se voit vite) :: . J'avais mis ça sur le fait qu'on faisait moins de ballade depuis que j'ai repris mes études, mais en 400g en 1 semaine ça nous a fait tiquer d'autant que je l'avais surveillée.
Edit: c'est un gros toutou que tu as?

----------


## flopsie

c'est une bouledogue français, elle à prit 3 kg en 18 mois environ, en ne mangeant pas plus

----------


## didou752

Au quotidien, en dehors du traitement il y a des choses auxquelles il faut faire attention?(température extérieure, grosses ballades ou des choses du genre)

----------


## babou.7

Ca fait jeune, c'est vrai que j'ai jamais entendu parler de cushing sur des chiens aussi jeunes...elle a fait une prise de sang pour voir si ça ne pouvait pas être une hypothyroïdie ?

J'ai ma vieille york qui a ça, ça fait + d'1 an qu'elle est sous vétoryl, ses exams sont nickel, bon elle dort beaucoup en ce moment mais elle est déphasée à cause de sa vue qui a encore baissé, elle ne se repère plus du tout mais nous suit toujours en balade mais je la porte souvent. Il y a 3 ans et demi quand on l'a trouvé, elle avait entre 11 et 13 ans (âge estimé par le véto).

Mon pinscher avait ça également détecté vers 10 ans et traité au selgian. A part la prise de boisson en quantité et le gros bide, je n'ai pas noté d'autres symptômes, si ma york avait souvent des fuites avant le traitement depuis elle ne fuit plus ^^

Sinon, ils n'ont pas changer ou il n'a pas fallu que je fasse + attention sur quoi que ce soit par rapport à la maladie, ils ont continué leur petite vie comme à l'habitude.
Il faudra être vigilent si effectivement, ils grossissent, se fatiguent etc... ce sera peut-ête le signe qu'il faut augmenter ou diminuer le traitement.

J'espère que ton véto s'est planté, ça fait vraiment jeune mais bon...bon courage

----------


## didou752

Dans l'immédiat on avait fait juste un test urinaire en demandant le rapport cortisol/créatinine juste pour éliminer le Cushing par acquis de conscience.
Mardi après midi on va faire une prise de sang complète (y compris hypothyroidie, j'ai vu que les 2 étaient souvent liées d'ailleurs) et lui faire une injection d'ACTH après la 1ere prise de sang et une seconde 1h30 plus tard pour confirmer le diagnostic.
Merci pour ta réponse Babou.

----------


## Jello83

> Merci pour vos réponses. Vos toutous avaient quel age? Dans mon cas, on a fait les tests par acquis de conscience, mais ni le véto ni moi ne pensions que ça allait revenir positif sur un chien de 4 ans. Même le labo a fait les tests 2 fois pour vérifier. Après j'essaie de rester positive, mais le net c'est moche et ça aide pas. Quand je lis l'espérance de vie moyenne de 3 ans après le début du traitement, les chiens qui ont déclenchés des cancers, du diabète et autres pathologies toutes plus sympa les unes que les autres, je croise fort les doigts pour que les tests de mardi soient négatifs et qu'il y ai une erreur quelque part


Le mien avait 11 ans et demi quand le 1er véto a diagnostiqué juste une hypothroidie (j'avais du insister pour qu'il fasse une prise de sang). Un traitement minime a été prescrit. C'était le véto que j'avais depuis le début mais mon chien n'avait jamais rien eu de grave. Alors j'ai changé de véto. Le 2° a immédiatement doublé le traitement pour l'hypothyroidie à la vue des résultats sanguins du 1er véto et en plus fait des examens complémentaires et découvre qu'il avait la maladie de cushing. 
Le problème est que le traitement de l'hypothyroidie est contraire à la maladie de cushing.
Difficile à gérer. Mon chien a eu un traitement et a vécu 5 mois et j'ai dû prendre la terrible décision.

----------


## didou752

Je suis désolée pour ton toutou Jello. De mon côté le verdict est tombé et le résultat est positif  :: . Au vu de son âge, le véto me conseille de lui faire passer un scanner pour déterminer l'origine de la tumeur et sa taille. On attaque le vétoryl en attendant les résultats pour éviter la progression. On a également testé la thyroide pour vérifier et tout va bien de ce côté là.

----------


## babou.7

Pas cool...

Ecoute, je ne voudrai pas dire de conneries, il faudrait redemander au véto mais il me semble que mon véto avait opéré un chien, lui a enlevé la tumeur du coup plus de vétoryl...mais vraiment ça reste à confirmer, je m'emmêle peut-être les pinceaux avec autre chose.

Elle est jeune, ça vaut le coup d'explorer et d'opérer si il te le conseille.

Plein de courage

Et sinon, le vétoryl coûte très cher, je le commande donc sur medicanimal et je le fais reconditionner par ma pharmacie  ::

----------


## didou752

Effectivement, si la tumeur se trouve au niveau des surrénales c'est opérable (risqué mais opérable). Si jamais il s'agit d'un gros adénome hypophysaire ce sera radiothérapie non pas pour soigner mais pour éclater la tumeur car ne répondrait pas au traitement. Si ce sont des petites tumeurs ben il n'y aura rien après le scanner, on restera au vétoryl. 
Je vais prendre rdv pour le scanner et on sera en mesure de définir la solution la plus adaptée avec le résultat.
Edit: rdv pris pour vendredi matin. On sera fixés début de semaine prochaine.

----------


## Jello83

J'attends de tes nouvelles. Bon courage Didou.

----------


## didou752

Merci Jello. Retour du scanner, c'est un adénome hypophysaire. Par contre le véto n'a pas voulu se prononcer par rapport à la taille sans la relecture donc il va essayer d'avoir la réponse ce soir sinon on sera fixés lundi sur la necessité de pratiquer ou non la radiothérapie  :: .

----------


## Taysa

Taysa vient d'etre diagnostiquer pour la meme chose mais en sens inverse. 
Elle c'est pas cushing mais addison donc au lieu de produire trop elle ne produit pas du tout. C'est encore plus rare et moins soignable ! 

J'ai demander pour le cushing et il m'a dis qu'avec un bon traitement ca se soignait bien !

----------


## didou752

Arf pas cool pour Taysa.
Pour le Cushing ça ne se soigne pas (sauf si la tumeur se trouve sur les surrénales et que l'on peut opérer).Après le vétoryl permet de limiter la sécretion de cortisol. Dans mon cas si la tumeur réagit au traitement, pas de souci ce sera vétoryl à vie. Si ce n'est pas le cas, nous devrons envisager la radiothérapie pour qu'elle "éclate" en petits morceaux et qu'elle devienne réactive au traitement.
On va attendre tranquillement lundi pour avoir le verdict.
Bon courage et caresses à Taysa.

----------


## Taysa

Ui c'est comme "addison" ca ne se soigne pas et ne se guerit pas mais ca se soulage par un traitement si le chien se stabilise avec. 


Plein de carresse au gros et courage a vous aussi  ::

----------


## didou752

Surtout que comme la mienne Taysa est jeune il me semble (la mienne a 4ans). C'est vraiment injuste qu'elles attrappent des trucs pareils si jeune. Le traitement pour Addison c'est quoi? De la cortisone à vie?

----------


## Taysa

Elle vient juste d'avoir 5 ans :| 

Elle a du prednisolone + fluorcortisone (pas le nom exact car l'ordonnance est a la pharmacie) a vie, le seul hic c'est que le traitement ne la stabilise pas car il m'a dis cela arrivait que des chiens ne tienne pas malgre cela. 

J'espere pour vous que ce sera comme taysa "juste" un traitement a vie

----------


## didou752

Comment se porte Taysa? Tu as pu récupérer son traitement ça y est? Carresses à tes louloutes  ::

----------


## Jello83

Tu as eu les résultats didou ?

----------


## Taysa

Ca va mieux  :Smile:  elle a un enorme abces dans le cou bien trop dur pour etre ponctionner pour le moment mais bon deja ca va un peu mieux  :: 

Et la tienne alors ? Vetoryl?

----------


## didou752

Arf j'espère que son abcès va passer....
@Jello excuse moi, j'ai crée un autre topic et du coup je n'ai pas répondu ici. Alors c'est un adénome hypophysaire, j'attends que mon véto rentre de vacances dans 10 jours pour confirmer avec lui, mais visiblement on dervait passer outre la radiothérapie. Pour le vétoryl elle le supporte bien, pas d'effets secondaires à ce jour. Elle va repasser les tests à l'ACTh le 4 aout pour vérifier que l'adénome répond au traitement et si c'est bien le cas, Vétoryl à vie pour ma nénétte.

----------


## flopsie

ma Flopsie est sous vétoryl à vie depuis plusieurs années, petite question : combien payé vous le votre car avant je payé 82 euro la boite chez mon véto et depuis 2 mois j'ai apprit que ma pharmacie pouvez me l'avoir, du coup je paye 67 euro la boite !!!

----------


## Ysis299

bonjour ma Pinsher avait la maladie de Cushing  , foi enorme , pipi sans arrêt, les prises de sang et analyses envoyées à Nantes avait bien confirmées le cushing; micro tumeur au cerveau inoperable; la maladie de cushing ne se soigne pas , le vétoryl ralentit la progression de la maladie , Isis avait retrouvé son poil et plus de tonus , le foi avait diminué et idem pour le pipi elle buvait normalement avec le médicament, au début de la maladie ma chienne buvait jusqu'à 600 ml d'eau par jour , énorme pour une puce de 3.4kg , le vétoryl  nous a permis de la garder 2 ans  de plus ( elle est partie jeune à 10 ans, elle s'est endormie dans mes bras)  malheureusement le dosage des gelules n'etait pas adapté à son poids, 10 mg pas assez et 30 mg trop , nous lui donnions 2 gélules de 10 mg par jour alors qu'il aurait été mieux 15 mg - oui le vetoryl coûte très cher, certaines pharmacie le vendent moins cher que chez le vétérinaire
je vous souhaite à tous bon courage, c'est une sale maladie, la progression est très lente avec le vétoryl et selon l'âge du chien permet de lui donner une espérance de vie plus longue, la coker de ma voisine est sous vetoryl depuis 2 ans , la chienne à 12 ans  et pour le moment les prises de sang sont bonnes

----------


## didou752

@Flopsie: pour le moment on est sur la phase de recherche du bon dosage, j'ai payé 51,45 euros la boite de 30 gélules de vetoryl 10mg, et je pense que tant que nous ne serons pas fixés je prendrais les boites chez le véto histoire de ne pas courrir partout. Une fois le bon dosage trouvé, je vais voir pour l'acheter en pharmacie ou sur médicanimal où effectivement les marges sont moins importantes et le prix d'achat inférieur par la même occasion. Il est à quel dosage ton toutou? Parce que selon le dosage, tu peux demander à la pharmacie de te reconditionner des boites de 60mg en dosage inférieur si c'est le cas. Ca te reviendra moins cher.
@Ysys je suis désolée pour ta toutoune, merci pour ton témoignage.

----------


## flopsie

Ma chienne est sous 30 mg, 1 gélule par jour

----------


## didou752

Nouvelle analyse du jour, on a réussi à trouver la bonne dose du premier coup. Les analyses sont redevenues normales à 20mg de vétoryl par jour. Mon véto m'a confirmé qu'il n'y aurait pas besoin de radiothérapie, l'adénome est tout petit donc on l'a vraiment pris au début du début de la maladie. Nouveau controle dans 3 mois.

----------


## Taysa

C'est trop bien ca !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## didou752

Yep et pour vous ça a donné quoi? J'ai cherché rapidement mais j'ai pas trouvé  ::

----------


## Taysa

On continue le traitement on fera des analyses dans 10jours. 

Je l'ai mis dans general et divers "il est"

----------


## flopsie

C'est super Didou, moi controle sanguin pour ma Flopsie jeudi !

----------


## didou752

J'espère que ça ira pour vous aussi  ::

----------


## laurenceg

bonjour,

mon chien de 18 ans et demi un x spitz de 5 kgs vient d'être diagnostiqué cushing avec un taux élevé de 595

le véto lui a donné vétoryl 30 mg par jour , nouveau test avec prise de sang dans une semaine et écho abdominale dans 15 jours

pauvre loulou à son âge entre le traitement pour le coeur, pour le cerveau , pour l'arthrose voilà maintenant ça  ::

----------


## babou.7

> bonjour,
> 
> mon chien de 18 ans et demi un x spitz de 5 kgs vient d'être diagnostiqué cushing avec un taux élevé de 595
> 
> le véto lui a donné vétoryl 30 mg par jour , nouveau test avec prise de sang dans une semaine et écho abdominale dans 15 jours
> 
> pauvre loulou à son âge entre le traitement pour le coeur, pour le cerveau , pour l'arthrose voilà maintenant ça


C'est un warrior ton 'ti Lulu Castagnette  :Big Grin: 

Pour ma york, elle prend du vétoryl 20 mg le matin et 20 mg le soir. J'achète chez médicanimal une boîte de 120 mg que je fais reconditionner en pharmacie, beaucoup moins cher........

----------


## didou752

Je ne suis pas véto, mais la mienne à 695 elle est à 10mg matin et 10 mg le soir. Après il y a surement une histoire d'assimilation et tou mais ça me parait élevé surtout qu'il est vraiment dans la tranche basse ton loulou (je viens de regarder les analyses de Pin'up et ils considèrent la maladie déclarée à 600).
Ici pareil j'ai fait reconditionner du 60mg en 10mg, les 3 mois de traitement me coutent le même prix que les 2 boites de 10mg nécessaires à un mois de traitement.
En tout cas bon courage pour ton loulou pour les examens à venir  ::

----------


## laurenceg

> *C'est un warrior ton 'ti Lulu Castagnette 
> 
> *Pour ma york, elle prend du vétoryl 20 mg le matin et 20 mg le soir. J'achète chez médicanimal une boîte de 120 mg que je fais reconditionner en pharmacie, beaucoup moins cher........


j'espère  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

merci pour ta réponse Didou752

on m'a dit que la maladie était déclarée à 400 et la veto trouve son taux très élevé, elle craint que 30 mg par jour soit insuffisant d'où les analyses 8 jours après donc jeudi prochain

c'est vrai que le traitement est hors de prix, j'ai payé chez le véto 68 € la boîte de 30 mg 

j'ai lu sur internet que ce médicament était un genre de chimiothérapie ?

----------


## didou752

C'est pas réellement une chimiothérapie mais on en est effectivement très proche puisque le problème de base c'est une tumeur placée soit sur les surrénales, soit au niveau de l'hypophyse. L'avantage c'est qu'il n'y a pas de précautions particulières à prendre contrairement à l'ancien traitement.
Pour les chiffres les 595 c'est avant ou après injection de synacthène?

----------


## laurenceg

j'ai vu qu'il y avait un autre traitement avant en effet, il me semble qu'il a été arrêté il y a 4 ans

là  ça fait 2 jours que mon loulou prend 30 mg par jour il n'y a pas d'effet indésirable pour l'instant

le taux de 595 est la 2ème prise de sang après l'injection, à la 1ère prise de sang avant l'injection son taux est de 96.60

----------


## didou752

Comment se portent vos loulous?
Ici ça allait et depuis quelques jours rechute donc rdv pris pour la semaine prochaine pour refaire les tests et revoir la posologie en fonction  :: .
Sinon aucun effet secondaire n'a fait son apparition depuis le mois de juillet donc ça c'est plutôt cool.

----------


## Jello83

C'est une bonne nouvelle quand même. Oui le vétérinaire réajustera le traitement.
Courage

----------


## surmulot

> bonjour ma Pinsher avait la maladie de Cushing , foi enorme , pipi sans arrêt, les prises de sang et analyses envoyées à Nantes avait bien confirmées le cushing; micro tumeur au cerveau inoperable; la maladie de cushing ne se soigne pas , le vétoryl ralentit la progression de la maladie , Isis avait retrouvé son poil et plus de tonus , le foi avait diminué et idem pour le pipi elle buvait normalement avec le médicament, au début de la maladie ma chienne buvait jusqu'à 600 ml d'eau par jour , énorme pour une puce de 3.4kg , le vétoryl nous a permis de la garder 2 ans de plus ( elle est partie jeune à 10 ans, elle s'est endormie dans mes bras) malheureusement le dosage des gelules n'etait pas adapté à son poids, 10 mg pas assez et 30 mg trop , nous lui donnions 2 gélules de 10 mg par jour alors qu'il aurait été mieux 15 mg - oui le vetoryl coûte très cher, certaines pharmacie le vendent moins cher que chez le vétérinaire
> je vous souhaite à tous bon courage, c'est une sale maladie, la progression est très lente avec le vétoryl et selon l'âge du chien permet de lui donner une espérance de vie plus longue, la coker de ma voisine est sous vetoryl depuis 2 ans , la chienne à 12 ans et pour le moment les prises de sang sont bonnes


Bonjour:  ma Pinscher Lola est décédée le 25 aout dernier (voir hommages) de la maladie d'Addison (hypocorticisme : son test au cortisol donnait 11 et 62 signes que les surrénales ne fonctionnaient plus) qui est le contraire de Cushing (hypercorticisme) difficultés vu son poids d'adapter le bon dosage du traitement (dans son cas de fludrocortisone), elle avait 11 ans,  bon courage à vous toutes avec ces terribles maladies prétendues etre rares, et pourtant de nombreux témoignages de maitres éplorés sur des forums parlent des traitement de ces maladies qui permettent à certains chiens (chiennes apparemment plus touchées que les males) une vie quasi normale avec controles réguliers, une fois le bon dosage trouvé car il faut tenir compte des décompensations qui peuvent survenir suite à un stress.

----------


## laurenceg

désolée pour ta chienne Surmelot

alors pour mon chien , la véto s'est trompée de diagnostic  :: , 2 ou 3 jours après avoir commencé le véto.yl, il a commencé a devenir  apathique et à ne plus vouloir manger, inquiète j'appelle la véto (le mien etait en congés tout le mois d'aout) elle me dit que non ça ne peut pas venir du traitement
2 jours après re-controle avec les 2 prises de sang et l'injection, et là le taux a descendu en flèche et est donc mnt bcp trop bas
elle a finalement (et heureusement) décidé d'appeler mon véto sur son portable et celui ci lui dit de nous fiare tout arreter et de recommencer analyse d'urine + echo abdominale
bref en fait il s'avère que mon chien a 2 masses au foie , probablement cancéreuses mais une biopsie est impossible en raison de son âge, 19 ans dans 3 mois, et de l'état de son coeur
nouveau bilan pour le foie demain

Didou, j'espère que la nouvelle posologie va être efficace , en tous cas si il n'a pas d'effet indésirable c'est dejà ça

----------


## flopsie

pour ma chienne, elle a eu un nouveau controle sanguin en aout, le vétoryl fait descendre ses taux trop bas, donc elle à maintenant le traitement 1 jour sur 2 au lieu de tous les jours. 

Bon courage à tout le monde

----------


## didou752

> désolée pour ta chienne Surmelot
> 
> alors pour mon chien , la véto s'est trompée de diagnostic , 2 ou 3 jours après avoir commencé le véto.yl, il a commencé a devenir  apathique et à ne plus vouloir manger, inquiète j'appelle la véto (le mien etait en congés tout le mois d'aout) elle me dit que non ça ne peut pas venir du traitement
> 2 jours après re-controle avec les 2 prises de sang et l'injection, et là le taux a descendu en flèche et est donc mnt bcp trop bas
> elle a finalement (et heureusement) décidé d'appeler mon véto sur son portable et celui ci lui dit de nous fiare tout arreter et de recommencer analyse d'urine + echo abdominale
> bref en fait il s'avère que mon chien a 2 masses au foie , probablement cancéreuses mais une biopsie est impossible en raison de son âge, 19 ans dans 3 mois, et de l'état de son coeur
> nouveau bilan pour le foie demain
> 
> Didou, j'espère que la nouvelle posologie va être efficace , en tous cas si il n'a pas d'effet indésirable c'est dejà ça


Je me disais aussi que les dosages que tu nous donnais étaient faibles pour un cushing.
Une pensée pour ton loulou, j'espère que ça va aller  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pour ma chienne, elle a eu un nouveau controle sanguin en aout, le vétoryl fait descendre ses taux trop bas, donc elle à maintenant le traitement 1 jour sur 2 au lieu de tous les jours. 
> 
> Bon courage à tout le monde


Bon courage à toi aussi Flopsie, c'est vraiment pas évident à gérer parce que là il ne s'est rien passé (stress ou autre) qui pourrait justifier un changement de ses taux.

----------


## laurenceg

> Je me disais aussi que les dosages que tu nous donnais étaient faibles pour un cushing.
> Une pensée pour ton loulou, j'espère que ça va aller 
> 
> 
> Bon courage à toi aussi Flopsie, c'est vraiment pas évident à gérer parce que là il ne s'est rien passé (stress ou autre) qui pourrait justifier un changement de ses taux.



merci Didou, en fait mon véto m'a expliqué que le chiffre dépendait  de l'appareil de lecture, que c'était le rapport des dosages qui était à prendre en compte, donc mon chien a bien un taux de cortisol trop élevé mais ce n'est pas la maladie de cusching.
- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Lyrka

Bonsoir à vous tous,

Si je ne réponds plus et n'écris plus, c'est que notre chienne nous a quitté le 02 juin dernier. Nous sommes encore dans la tristesse et la douleur de sa perte. Son coeur l'a lâchée, elle nous a abandonné. Elle a vécu 13 ans à nos côtés et restera à tout jamais dans nos coeurs.

Sylvie

----------


## didou752

Je suis désolée pour vous Lyrka. Je vous souhaite plein de courage dans cette épreuve.

----------


## laurenceg

> Bonsoir à vous tous,
> 
> Si je ne réponds plus et n'écris plus, c'est que notre chienne nous a quitté le 02 juin dernier. Nous sommes encore dans la tristesse et la douleur de sa perte. Son coeur l'a lâchée, elle nous a abandonné. Elle a vécu 13 ans à nos côtés et restera à tout jamais dans nos coeurs.
> 
> Sylvie


Bonjour Lyrka, 

Je suis navrée pour ta chienne, plein de courage à toi et à ta famille

----------


## Lyrka

Merci à vous deux pour votre soutien. Elle avait une cardio-myopathie dilatée. Elle est décédée le mois de ses 13 ans. C'était une dobermann exceptionnelle, on en retrouvera jamais de pareille.

Sylvie

----------


## flopsie

Bon courage Sylvie  ::

----------


## didou752

Ici examens fait ce matin, les analyses sont nickel donc d'où vient la réapparition de la polyurie/polydipsie? Bref on attend de voir si ça continue ou non de s'intensifier. Dans l’immédiat nous n'avons pas de réponse à apporter.

----------


## olivia42

je vais venir sur se post et lire tranquillement les 5 pages voir si je peut trouver des informations 

car aujourd'hui je viens d'apprendre que la petite caniche de 16 ans que j'ai actuellement en FA et atteinte de la maladie de cushing il y a des numéro mais je les trouve bien élevé et n'y comprend rien

----------


## didou752

Quels genre de numéros? Des résultats d'analyses de sang?

----------


## olivia42

oui après analyse de sang 
la première prise de sang elle avait 470
après avoir injecté un produit  (je sais plus le nom ) puis après 1 h refait une prise de sang elle avait  640

pour l'instant elle est sous traitement et voir l'évolution

----------


## didou752

Elle a grosso modo les même taux que ma chienne  dans la normal avant injection de synacthène et cushing déclaré après l'injection.
En gros il va falloir faire des prises de sang régulièrement pour vérifier qu'elle répond bien au traitement (vétoryl je pense).
Nous on en a fait une par mois jusqu'à ce que le dosage se stabilise et maintenant c'est une tout les 3 mois. Sinon pas de précautions particulières au quotidien.
Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas.

----------


## olivia42

oui elle est sous vétoryl

juste une question : la maladie risque pas de dégénérer si il y a d'autre symptôme avec ?
comme un souffle au cœur et des nodules dans les mamelle sur les deux cotée  assez grosse mais malheureusement inopérable

----------


## didou752

A faire confirmer, mais pour moi le seul risque c'est qu'elle ait des problèmes de thyroide parce qu'après le traitement au vétoryl devient contre indiqué. Après par rapport au souffle au coeur je n'ai rien lu de tel ni par rapport à des nodules.

----------


## olivia42

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses

----------


## maggy02

Bonjour ,
Il y a une semaine j ai amene ( desolee je n arrive pas a mettre les accents sur ma tablette tactile)  mon westie de 6ans chez un nouveau veto , il n etait pas en grande forme . Il y a 1an et 4mois mon ancien veto lui avait dignostiquer une dermatite atopique , il lui a donner un traitement mais il n a pas fonctionner , et par  la suite mon chien en a eu 7 differents  sans succes . Mon westie a la peau d un elephant  , perd ses poils a plusieurs androit  boit beaucoup urine beaucoup ne peut pas se retenir il fait meme en marchant , son train arriere se paralyse par moment , il avait perdu 2 kilos mais en a repri 3 en ne mangeant presque rien , il mange des croquettes pour seniors . Le veto lui donne 11 ans  . Le nouveau veto pense qu il a la maladie de cushing et un soucis. De thyroide . J attends les resultats .  Je ne veux plus le voir souffrir .

----------


## didou752

Bonjour Maggy.
As tu eu les résultats des examens?

----------


## maggy02

Bonjour ,

Non je n ai toujours pas eu les resultats mercredi cela fera 7 jours deja .

----------


## didou752

Ca me parait long, peut être du aux analyses pour la thyroide. Vous avez essayé de rappeler le véto ou le labo pour avoir les premiers résultats? Pour Cushing ils sont disponibles en moins de 2h.

----------


## maggy02

J appelerai demain le veto . Le soucis c esf que le veto a deux hypothese soit la prise de sang donne se qui pose les symptomes ou alors sa ne donne rien et on ne sait pas se qui le rend malade et qui l a fait. Veillir prematurement et je dois prendre la plus dure decision de ma vie de maitresse pour ne plus qu il souffre meme avec le traitement il pourra souffrir donc mes choix son tres limites

----------


## didou752

Avant de réfléchir à une telle décision, attend d'avoir les résultats. Les traitements pour les troubles de la thyroide ou le Cushing sont assez efficaces pour faire disparaitre les symptomes (la malaide reste) La difficulté se poserait si les 2 maladies étaient présentes. Tiens nous au courant et courage pour toi et ton loulou.

----------


## izia

Bonjour,

Je vous rejoins sur ce post, pour ma petite Lili york de 12 ans 1/2. Il y a 8 jours, vaccin et prise de sang annuel.
ALKP  élevé 1081 et ALT à 104, le véto nous propose une échographie du foie, surrénales.

Intérrogatoire, écho passée : certainement cushing, foie trop gros, surrénales un peu trop grosses ...

J'ai adoptée ma petite Lilli quand elle avait 8 ans (grâce à la mobilisation d'association et de Rescue) elle était laissée seule jour et nuit sur un balcon avec froid et neige. Forcément, le propriétaire avait trouvé une copine qui n'aimait pas les chiens...

Bref on récupére une puce bien amaigrie, une petite chienne adorable, caline mais bien traumatisée, stressée : elle ne supporte pas d'être seule, elle avait un oeil touché par un début de cataracte, très rapidement elle a perdu la vue totalement, très vite elle à fait gastrite sur gastrite résultat gastrite chronique très difficile à calmer, au bout de 2 ans, traitement miracle donné par la Clinique de Meaux.
Par la suite, elle a fait des ulcères des yeux à répétition, il y a 6 mois, une double luxation du cristallin. Et pour tout çà, beaucoup de cortisone surement responsable de la situation d'aujourd'hui.

L'échographe nous a expliqué à ma demande, surement une minuscule tumeur sur l'hypohyse qui entraine un dérèglement, etc ...

Les symptômes, elle mange, elle demande tout le temps à manger, elle vole les légumes de mon cochon d'inde, dès qu'elle se réveille, elle file à la cuisine, son ventre est effectivement un peu gonflé, elle ne perds pas de poils mais sa couleur à changée, plus clair mais nous pensions que c'était dû à son âge ... et elle dort beaucoup mais bon çà pouvait aussi être l'âge pour nous.

Nous venons de changer son traitement pour les yeux (pourquoi ne pas l'avoir fait avant ?) avec un collyre sans cortisone.
Et samedi 26, nous allons faire la fameuse prise de sang, puis 1 heure 30 après une injection. 

J'ai lu que les résultats vous les aviez dans les 2 heures, l'analyse se fait chez le véto alors ?

Mon véto m'a dit que ce n'était pas dramatique, que sur le net on lisait des trucs horrible sur cushing ... qu'il suffisait de trouver le on dosage et qu'elle pouvait bien vivre ainsi.

Désolée pour mon pavé, mais çà fait du bien de partager ... 

Caresses à vos loulous,

----------


## didou752

si ton véto est equipé, l'analyse se fait chez lui. Quand tu arrives une première prise de sang sera faite à ta chienne, puis on lui injectera un produit qui s'appelle Synacthène. Tu reviens 1h30 plus tard pour faire effectuer une 2e prise de sang. Le temps de l'analyse est d'environ 1/2 heure. Moi j'étais rentrée et il m'a passé un coup de fil pour me donner les résultats.
C'est vrai qu'on lit plein de choses horribles sur Cushing, mais je suis assez d'accord avec ton véto une fois le bon dosage trouvé la vie reprend comme avant.
Ma chienne étant jeune (4 ans et demi) on lui a fait passer un scanner car si la tumeur se trouve sur les surrénales c'est opérable. Ce n'est malheureusement pas notre cas (elle est sur l'hypophyse).
Tiens nous au courant des résultats  :: 
Si tu as des questions auxquelles je peux te répondre n'éhsite pas, j'ai un pretourné le sujet dans tout les sens depuis le mois de juillet  ::

----------


## izia

Merci Didou, :Smile:  oui en lisant le sujet , j'ai vu que  tu t'y connaissais, elle est jeune ta chienne dis donc ...

Je crains aussi tous les effets indésirables, çà me fait peur, et si elle ne supporte pas, on fait quoi  ::

----------


## maggy02

Bonsoir,
Le veto vient de m appeler . Et sincerement j en ai gros sur le coeur . Mon chien a un taux elever de cortosol dans le sang mais c est du a sa maladie de peau . Et comme on a deja tous fait comme traitement pour cette maladie on ne peut plus rien faire hellas sauf l endormir pour toujours .
Le veto a dit que c etait un symptome secondaire de la maladie de cushing mais du a sa maladie de peau mais pas a la maladie de cushing . J espere que vos loulous guerriront car pour le mien il n y a plus d espoire .

----------


## didou752

Je suis désolée pour vous Maggy.C'est quoi comme maladie de peau? Je savais que le cushing entrainait des problèmes cutanés mais je ne connaissais pas l'inverse. Je vous souhaite beaucoup de courage dans cette épreuve, ce n'est pas facile mais il faut vous dire que c'est pour son bien.
Pour ce qui est de nos loulous c'est gentil, mais en réalité c'est une maladie qui ne se guérit pas. On peut juste limiter le taux de cortissone dans le sang en réalité.
@Izia: La notice du vétoryl fait peur, mais dans la réalité c'est un médicament plutôt bien supporté. C'est un peu le même principe que pour nous, si un symptôme est apparu ne serait ce qu'une seule fois ils sont obligés de le noter.

----------


## olivia42

> Bonsoir,
> Le veto vient de m appeler . Et sincerement j en ai gros sur le coeur . Mon chien a un taux elever de cortosol dans le sang mais c est du a sa maladie de peau . Et comme on a deja tous fait comme traitement pour cette maladie on ne peut plus rien faire hellas sauf l endormir pour toujours .
> Le veto a dit que c etait un symptome secondaire de la maladie de cushing mais du a sa maladie de peau mais pas a la maladie de cushing . J espere que vos loulous guerriront car pour le mien il n y a plus d espoire .


désolé pour vous maggy02 et beaucoup de courage 
j'ai une petite chienne caniche de 16 ans qui avait le même probléme que votre chien + cusching j'en n'avais parler sur se post 
elle était sous traitement ont n'a doublé les doses avec accord du véto mais malheureusement maladie décelé bien trop tard (je l'avais en FA et je me suis aperçu trés rapidement que elle n'allait pas bien ) les traitement même le vetoryl ne pouvait pas faire effet le petite puce souffret tellement qu'il a fallu l'endormir elle a rejoint le pays des anges début Décembre

----------


## maggy02

Il avait decelait une dermatite atopique en septembre 2011 . 8 traitements differents ont suivit sans qu aucun d eux ne fasse effets  le dernier qu il eu en juillet 2012 c etait le Ara 3 000 Alfa il etait sencé faire effet 3 mois mais au bout du 2eme mois la peau de mon Westie est devenir noir comme du charbon et c est etendu sur le reste de son corp avec une odeur je vous raconte pas on savait quand il etait au pied du canapé . En gros sa peau resemble a celle d un elephant . Sans compter les otites non stop .  En gros la maladie  ils ne savent pas se que c est . 
Et il se bouffe du matin au soir . J en ai suis malade de le voir comme ca  sans pouvoir rien faire . Il est fatigué il a un regard triste .

----------


## olivia42

maggy02 il na pas des shampoing spécial a faire 2 fois par semaine pour sa peau ?

----------


## maggy02

> maggy02 il na pas des shampoing spécial a faire 2 fois par semaine pour sa peau ?


Si ca aussi deja fait sans effets ainsi que l alimentations sans succes . On a tout essayer sans resultat

----------


## izia

> Si ca aussi deja fait sans effets ainsi que l alimentations sans succes . On a tout essayer sans resultat


Je suis désolée maggy02 pour votre loulou  :: avez-vous essayé de voir un ostéopathe qui pourrait peut-être le soulager un peu ?

De notre côté, test de cushing positif > à 828, la thyroîde c'est normale.

On commence donc le traitement jeudi (pour pouvoir faire un contrôle dans 10 j), Vétoryl 10 mg 1 gelule.
Le véto m'a dit que c'était devenu une maladie courante chez les chiens, il y avait une petite mamie caniche en même temps que nous qui avait les mêmes résultats.

J'ai encore une question, vu qu'il ne faut pas ouvrir les gelules, elles sont grosses tout de même pour un york, vous arrivez à leur faire prendre sans problème, habituellement elle prends sans problèmes les cachets (mais plus petit) mis dans de la Vache qui R, je vais essayer dans un peu de patée et sinon dans du fromage.

Parmi tous les chiens qu'il a traité, il n'a jamais eu d'effet indésirable, croisez les doigts pour nous  :: 

Caresses à vos loulous  ::

----------


## maggy02

Voila mon oscar a rejoint le paradis des toutous le 18 Janvier 2013 . Je suis restee avec lui jusqu au bout . Le veto a dit qu il n y avait plus rien a faire . Car le symptome secondaire de la maladie de Cushing etait provoquer par sa maladie de peau . Sa peau produisait elle meme trop de cortisol , et donc vu que sa maladie de peau ne pouvait pas etre soigner il n y avait plus d espoir . La maison est triste sans lui . 
Mais je vous souhaite bon courage avec vos loulous .

----------


## izia

Maggy, je suis désolée  ::  Il ne souffre plus ... mais ils nous laissent un tel vide, dans quelques temps les bons souvenirs avec Oscar vous reviendront et vous accompagnerons, courage ... ::

----------


## didou752

Je n'ai pas eu la notif, je suis désolée Maggy  :: .
Ici bilan du jour le cushing est stable donc on ne touche pas à la dose. Par contre on vient de lui détecter un début d'insuffisance rénale  :: . Elle a même pas encore 5 ans ma pépette  ::

----------


## flopsie

moi pour ma Flopsie on a du arrété le vetoryl car elle allait pas bien du tout, son taux été du coup trop bas, faudra refaire des prises de sang après l'arret pendant 1 mois et revoir quelle dose lui redonné

----------


## didou752

Mince ça faisait combien de temps qu'elle était sous ce dosage?

----------


## izia

Hello, quelle maladie difficile à gérer tout de même  :Frown: 

Le premier contrôle de Lili au bout de 10 jours étaient bon, à 15 jours elle a commencé de nouveau des crises de gastrite (traitement remis en place), puis un matin elle n'a pas voulu manger, difficile de savoir si c'était l'estomac ou le vétoryl. DU coup de nouveau contrôle, heureusement car le taux était trop bas 36, mais les autres paramètres étaient bons.

Nous sommes passés à 1 comprimé un jour sur 2, on recontrôle samedi prochain, pour le moment l'appétit est normal, elle est plus en forme, on croise  les doigts .... 

On a bien conscience que c'est bien fragile ...

----------


## didou752

C'est vrai que les dosages c'est vraiment la galère. J'espère que vous allez trouver pour vos toutous les filles  ::

----------


## vieux-os

coucou lyrka , j ai adopter une bichonne  au refuge , elle  a 15 ans et elle a cette maladie , elle le vie bien ,elle ne prend aucun traitement pour ce souci car je l ai adopetr ya certain mois , et le veto dis que , elle na jamais eu de traitement ,  et que c etait un peu tard pour le lui en donner , elle a   juste   pas de poil du tout sur le dos , le reste elle en a ,elle  souffre aussi de sdc  mais rien a voir avec le cushing et je peu te garantir , elle pete la forme  voici ma nenette an foto , bon la , la patte , rien a voir , c et juste qu elle a casser sa patte  en faisant la fofolle

----------


## didou752

Izia ça a donné quoi les nouvelles analyses?
@Vieux-os elle est toute mignonne cette puce  ::

----------


## izia

J'ai reçu la notification.

Le dernier contrôle est correct à 88 avec une gélule un jour sur deux, les autres paramètres Ok. Mais toujours le problème du Vétoryl qui a réveillé sa gastrite, avant avec le traitement d'entretien pas une crise en 2 ans, et là 1 à 2 fois par semaine  :Frown:  du coup, on va mardi en consultation à l'hôpital de Meaux qui nous ont trouvé les médicaments miracles pour la soulager quand elle a été diagnostiqué

----------


## didou752

Contente que vous ayez trouvé le bon dosage (en espérant que ça dure).
 J'espère qu'ils trouveront quelque  chose pour calmer sa gastrite. tu lui donnes bien la gélules au moment de sa gamelle?

----------


## flopsie

Nous avons du faire euthanasié notre Flopsie mercredi  :: 
j'espère que pour les votres tout ira bien

----------


## didou752

Je suis désolée pour vous  :: . Courage et RIP  Flopsie  :: .

----------


## izia

RIp Flopsie ::  Beaucoup de courage  :: 


Oui, je lui donne le phosphalugel environ 20 minutes avant son repas et le vétoryl dès qu'elle a finit de manger dans de la brioche.

Et le tien comment va t'il ?

----------


## didou752

La mienne va bien côté cushing. Elle est stable et supporte très bien le vétoryl. Ce qui m'inquiète le plus maintenant c'est l'insuffisance rénale débutante. On est passé à l'alimentation ménagère pour limiter la casse et on refait des analyses en juin pour voir à quelle vitesse cela évolue.

----------


## flopsie

merci à vous pour ma Flopsie, elle nous manque terriblement.

----------


## flopsie

il me reste 19 gelules de vetoryl 30 mg suite au décès de ma Flopsie, quelqu'un en aurai t'il besoin ?

----------


## EdenRSB

J'ai lu le post en entier...  :: 
Ma chienne bouledogue français de 7 ans boit plus d'1 litre par jour, ce qui lui provoque de l'incontinence, et elle présente une dépilation sur le ventre et l'arrière train.
Le vétérinaire suspecte Cushing.
Mais le Synacthen est en rupture laboratoire depuis plus de 10 jours,  alors pour l'instant à part attendre il n'y a rien à faire..
Par contre elle va super bien, rien à signaler au niveau du comportement...
J'ai d'ailleurs peur que le traitement lui fasse plus de mal qu'autre chose.
Parce que si je n'avais pas pris l'initiative d'aller faire une banale prise de sang car je suspectais un problème aux reins, on aurait jamais rien su, elle serait décédée d'ici quelques mois? Elle aurait vécu une vie tout à fait normale?

Est ce qu'avec ce fameux test du Synacthen on peut savoir à quelle évolution la maladie est ?
Comment ça se présente? C'est une piqure? On fait une prise de sang à quelques heures d'intervalle?
La maladie de Cushing entraine forcément une tumeur aux glandes surrénales?

Je découvre cette maladie et je suis complètement perdue...  :: 

Je sais pas quoi penser... D'un côté des témoignages qui me font froid dans le dos... Et de l'autre mon véto qui me dit qu'une fois le dosage trouvé, tout va bien.

----------


## didou752

Le test du synacten permet de confirmer si le chien est malade ou non. Pas le niveau d'atteinte (encore que le dosage donne une idée).
Pour le test en lui même, une première prise de sang est effectuée au chien. On lui injecte une dose de synacthen et une nouvelle prise de sang est réalisée 1H30 plus tard. En fonction du taux de cortisol présent avant et après la prise de sang, ton chien sera considéré comme atteint ou non.
A partir de là, il faudra mettre en place un traitement à base de vetoryl et faire régulièrement des prises de sang pour trouver le bon dosage .
On lit pleins de choses sur le net, mais au quotidien une fois la dose trouvée, ce n'est pas une maladie très contraignante et personnellement ma chienne n'a jamais eu aucun effet secondaire avec le traitement.

Pour ma part on a fait le test parce que je trouvais que ma chienne se fatiguait vite et buvait beaucoup. Elle n'a jamais eu aucun problème de perte de poils ni de comportement. Elle a et a toujours eu un comportement très enjoué.
Si tu ne fais rien, tu réduit très considérablement l'espérance de vie de ta chienne.
Pour ce qui de la localisation de la tumeur (puisqu'à la base le problème c'est une tumeur), il y a 2 endroits possibles:
Au niveau de surrénales: dans ces cas là ça s'opère et plus de soucis.
au niveau de l'hypophyse: des études sont actuellement réalisées sur les possibilités d'opérer ce type de tumeurs. C'est encore au stade d'essais, pour ma part je refuse l'idée que ma chienne serve de cobaye donc elle reste avec et je lui donne son traitement.
Le meilleur moyen pour localiser exactement la tumeur et sa taille, c'est le scanner.

----------


## flopsie

> il me reste 19 gelules de vetoryl 30 mg suite au décès de ma Flopsie, quelqu'un en aurai t'il besoin ?


personne ? car je trouve dommage que ça ne serve à personne vu le prix de la boite.
Les refuges et asso n'on pas de chiens atteint de cette maladie vers chez moi

----------


## EdenRSB

Merci beaucoup didou752 d'avoir pris le temps de m'expliquer, je comprends mieux ce qui m'attend  :Smile: 
Je n'ai plus qu'à attendre que ce fichu Synacthen soit disponible...

----------


## flopsie

pour le synactène tu as essayé plusieurs pharmacie ?

----------


## EdenRSB

Oui, mais comme il est en rupture laboratoire, le pb ne vient pas de la pharmacie, personne ne peut s'en procurer pour l'instant...
Je rappelerai régulièrement la pharmacie pour vérifier si il est commandable ou non.

----------


## didou752

Il faut essayer plusieurs pharmacies car certaines en ont peut être encore en stock. Ce n'est pas un médicament très vendu mais pas très cher non plus donc on en trouve relativement facilement  :: 
@Flopsie: Ta proposition est très gentille, as tu essayé de voir avec ton véto si il n'a pas un autre toutou sous ce traitement? Essaie de voir avec Bêtes de scènes pour la petite Léa:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...08-35-a-21030/
Pour Pin'up je fais reconditionner les gélules, et vu que ce n'est pas la pharmacie qui les fait sur place, elle ne me serait pas utiles car pas possible de les envoyer (question de responsabilité et de traçabilité).

----------


## flopsie

> @Flopsie: Ta proposition est très gentille, as tu essayé de voir avec ton véto si il n'a pas un autre toutou sous ce traitement? Essaie de voir avec Bêtes de scènes pour la petite Léa:
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...08-35-a-21030/
> Pour Pin'up je fais reconditionner les gélules, et vu que ce n'est pas la pharmacie qui les fait sur place, elle ne me serait pas utiles car pas possible de les envoyer (question de responsabilité et de traçabilité).


vais voir ça  ::

----------


## EdenRSB

J'appelerai demain plusieurs pharmacies dans Paris alors  :: 
Je pensais que c'était un produit disponible que sur commande.
Il suffit d'un coup de chance pour qu'une pharmacie en ai!

----------


## EdenRSB

J'ai fais le tour de plusieurs pharmacies, sans succès, par contre chez un véto près de chez moi il leur reste 1 test de synacthen !
J'ai un peu insisté, et j'ai eu un rendez vous samedi matin pour que ma chienne fasse ce fameux test!
Par contre, pour la mise en place du traitement, je devrais attendre que le synacthen soit à nouveau disponible, puisque pour trouver le bon dosage, il faut faire le test plusieurs fois.
Mais bon, au moins j'aurais le résultat  :Smile:

----------


## didou752

Il faudrait voir avec les pharmacies quel est la durée annoncée pour la rupture.
Il est possible d'attaquer le traitement à la suite du test, par contre il faudra effectivement refaire un contrôle 1 mois après.
Tiens nous au courant du résultat  ::

----------


## EdenRSB

Le test est positif.

Ma chienne passe un scanner le 10 mai pour voir où est située la tumeur et sa taille.

----------


## didou752

Je suis désolée pour ta louloute EdenRSB. C'est bien de passer par le scanner, ça permet de localiser la tumeur et surtout sa taille (plus elles sont grosses, et plus elles ont du mal à répondre au traitement).
Tiens nous au courante et grosses caresses à ta louloutte.

----------


## didou752

Ca a donné quoi le scanner EdenRSB?

----------


## didou752

Retour de chez le véto pour nous. Pas de test de cushing effectué aujourd'hui, on a revérifié les reins. Ce n'est pas encore cata, mais les valeurs sont en augmentation. On refait un nouveau check up complet dans 3 mois et si ça augmente encore il faudra attaquer un traitement. Ca me contrarie vraiment cette histoire de reins  :: .

----------


## didou752

C'est re moi.Véto hier, le cushing est stable et le régime semble fonctionner puisque l'IRC aussi  :: . Donc pas de traitement pour les reins cette fois çi. Nouveau bilan prévu dans 3 mois pour les reins. Sinon vu qu'elle est très fatiguée, levéto a peur qu'elle soit limite borderline avec un addison. Je vais faire l'essai ce week end de ne pas lui donner du tout de vétoryl. Si elle retrouve la peche alors on diminuera la dose de vétoryl sinon faudra chercher ailleurs.

Sinon j'ai un super véto, il adore Pin'up et m'a même demandé de le contacter le jour où j'aurai besoin d'une nounou pour qu'il puisse me la garder tellement il la trouve mignonne (c'est vrai qu'elle est mignonne tout plein  ::  mais je ne suis pas objective)

EdenRSB comment va ta toutoune?

----------


## izia

Super nouvelle didou  ::  

Je n'ai pas redonné de nouvelles, je m'en excuse ....

Avec ma petite Lili, on vit au jour le jour, en accord avec notre véto et la clinique de Meaux, nous avons arrêté définitivement le Vétoryl, plus d'inconvénients (crise de gastrite) que d'avantage.  

Je gère son appétit, un petit morceau de gâteau à chien par ci par là, quand elle demande son repas un peu trop tôt, quelques réveils à 4 h du mat de temps en temps ...Elle va rendre visite aux cochons d'inde et ne se gêne pas pour s'offrir des crottes ...

Surtout qu'il y a 2 mois, elle nous a fait un AVC, nous avons vraiment cru que c'était la fin, elle ne tenait plus du tout debout, par contre elle était bien consciente, nous avons passé la nuit à pleurer près d'elle, et dans l'après-midi du lendemain, elle commencait à se redresser un peu, elle a totalement récupéré en 4 jours.

Nous vivons à son rythme de Mamie de 13 ans, toujours une bonne ballade le soir quand il fait frais, elle est toujours contente quand nous prenons la voiture, même si elle se fatigue vite. Nous profitons de chaque jour ♥ ♥

Courage à toutes  :Smile:

----------


## didou752

Merci Izia, bon courage à toi aussi et je te souhaite encore pleins de bons moments avec ta Lili  ::

----------


## didou752

Après arrêt du vétoryl sur 4 jours, Pin'up a retrouvé une pêche d'enfer (peut être un peu trop même). Elle court partout, elle saute, elle tient la route en balade bref j'ai retrouvé ma chienne même si je vois qu'elle même à du mal à canaliser toute cette excitation.3 Du coup on est reparti sur le vétoryl à dose divisée par 2 et nouveau contrôle dans 3 semaines pour vérifier que ça permet tout de même de lutter contre la surdose de cortisol.
Elle était bien en addison au final...

----------


## izia

::  c'est une bonne nouvelle çà

----------


## didou752

Oui je suis vraiment contente, on peut refaire des balades, elle est redevenue pleine de pep's  :: .
Bon là on a repris avec une dose divisée par 2 et elle est mieux dans ses poils quand même. Elle a eu du mal à gérer ce trop plein d'énergie soudain mais là elle arrive à se poser de nouveau.

----------


## didou752

Comment vont vos toutous Eden et Izia?
Ici le bilan est plutôt mitigé. On est limite avec l'addison, mais on est déjà à un dosage très bas. Par contre niveau rénal c'est pas le top, l'insuffisance rénale a bien progressé et le véto pense qu'il y a autre chose mais quoi?
On va tenter 15 jours d'antibio pour voir si ça pourrait venir d'un germe, et selon le résultat de la pds dans 15 jours on fera une biopsie rénale.
Niveau caractère la miss va bien, autant on flirte avec l'addison sur le cushing au niveau des chiffres, autant c'est une vraie boule de nerfs au quotidien. Au niveau de l'agility elle fait 1 tour voir 2 mais pas plus, elle est trop fatiguée ensuite (elle adore ça, on ne fait pas des parcours complets).
Quelqu'un a déjà fait subir une biopsie à son chien? Ca se passe comment? Le véto m'a expliqué, je lui fait entièrement confiance mais j'aimerai bien avoir des retours de propriétaire de loulous pour savoir comment ça se passe après.

----------


## izia

Coucou :-)

On s'accroche ici  ::  

Il y a environ 1 mois j'avais remarqué qu'elle buvait plus ... prise de sang, urée, début d'insuffisance rénale :-( nous avons remplacé progressivement les boites ID Hills par des boites KD, nouvelle prise de sang la semaine dernière, amélioration et notamment baisse du phospore. On continue comme çà, mais elle a du mal à les manger, je rajoute un peu d'eau, quelques petits morceaux de dinde, et je fais un peu réchauffer et çà passe. Et surtout nous avons arrêté les biscrocks (qui aidaient bien à combler  la faim, merci cushing). Et on croise les doigts pour ne pas revoir la gastrite.

Sauf souci, nouveau contrôle dans 3 mois, quand il fait beau, elle aime bien toujours faire une petite ballade, dors sur le dos les pattes en l'air  ::  et en mai elle aura 14 ans ♥

Elle a eu des biopsie de son estomac mais pour sa gastrite au moment des fibroscopies.

----------


## didou752

C'est vrai que déjà le KD c'est pas appétant, mais en plus l'insuffisance rénale leurs donne la nausée et leur coupe l'appétit du coup c'est compliqué de les nourrir.
Une grosse caresse à ta louloute, c'est un bel âge 14 ans, c'est super d'avoir réussi à la stabiliser  :: .
 Ici RDV pris pour la nouvelle prise de sang le 11. Ce soir elle est un peu amorphe et mon véto est en vacances, du coup j'ai pris la décision de ne pas lui donner son vétoryl du soir.
On verra demain si il y a du mieux.

----------


## izia

Courage ♥

----------


## SarahC

Je ne comprends rien à cette maladie, et la personne de mon entourage qui a un chien dépoilé sur 1/3 du corps, avec une peau av comédons toute dégueu sur le bas du dos passe de toubibs débiles en toubibs TRES peu bavards, qui se lancent dans X trucs chers pour pas grand chose...
C'est à 45 mn de chez moi, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'embarquer le chien moi-même en douce chez mon véto, et les toubibs du coin me semblant peu fameux, qui pourrait me résumer ce qu'implique Cushing, et les étapes pour savoir si c'est ça, car je ne suis tjs pas persuadée du diagnostic du véto...
D'autant qu'il est parti dans tous les sens,... Le proprio du chien étant un peu "autiste", dans le sens "peu bavard", "sur-angoissé" et ds un petit bled et une famille où "un chien c'est qu'un chien", c'est poussif et ça fait des semaines que je galère à le pousser aux fesses et à essayer de trouver, voire d'imposer au véto de faire ceci ou cela... Mais lingérence ayant ses limites, je ne peux pas tout faire comme je le souhaiterais... Merci par avance de vos conseils... 

Que dire pour le toutou à part son dépoilage massif ? Il a 14 ans, il n'a rien niveau dérèglement hormonal, rien niveau globules blancs, rouges, etc, de flag. J'ai ses prises de sang en copie qq part, mais pr éviter de partir en live sur X pistes, je voudrais juste qq infos sur Cushing, et j'avancerai ailleurs si ne me semble pas parlant du tout. MERCI, bis!

----------


## Didi4994

Je ne suis pas experte mais si ça peut t'aider (sachant que je n'ai pas lu les pages précédentes donc je vais pe répéter ce qui a déja été dit), je sais que c'est l'inverse de l'insuffisance rénale donc trop de cortisol donc le chien boit et urine beaucoup, mange aussi plus, ses muscles fondent et perte de poils. D'autres personnes pourront surement plus t'aider  ::

----------


## didou752

> Je ne suis pas experte mais si ça peut t'aider (sachant que je n'ai pas lu les pages précédentes donc je vais pe répéter ce qui a déja été dit), je sais que *c'est l'inverse de l'insuffisance rénale* donc trop de cortisol donc le chien boit et urine beaucoup, mange aussi plus, ses muscles fondent et perte de poils. D'autres personnes pourront surement plus t'aider


Non c'est l'inverse de la maladie d'addison  :: .
@SarahC: il faut faire mesurer le taux de cortisol dans le sang, c'est la valeur qui pourra définir si il y a ou non un cushing. 
Pour les symptômes, les plus courants sont la perte de poils, augmentation de la quantité d'eau bu et augmentation de la quantité d'urine émise (le chien urine de l'eau, c'est clair et quasiment sans odeur). La peau noire et pleine de comédons c'est assez caractéristique en général mais pas systématique, le ventre très volumineux également. 
Les seuls symptômes de la mienne sont liées à la prise de boisson et d'urine et un halètement excessif. Avant le traitement elle était également particulièrement fatiguée mais il est vrai que les symptômes peuvent varier.

La personne se trouve où? J'ai un excellent véto qui maîtrise le sujet, mais il est près de Rouen.
Au niveau des prises de sang, Pin'up n'a jamais rien eu de déréglé (jusqu'à récemment mais pour d'autres raisons). On a testé le cortisol pour éliminer le cushing et le résultat est revenu positif.
Tu as des photos du loulou? C'est quoi comme race?
Voici un lien plutôt bien fait: https://www.hautlespattes.ca/maladie...die-de-cushing
Après si tu as des analyses probantes (il faut que les bons tests aient été faits) et des photos du loulou, je revois mon véto le 21 je peux voir si il accepte de me donner un avis ou des pistes.

----------


## izia

Lili avait surtout toujours faim et dormait beaucoup plus, c'est ce qui a mis le véto sur la piste du cushing.

Mauvaise nouvelle, Lili a refait un avc hier matin  :Frown:  elle tourne en rond :-(  mais nous reconnait, mange bien,  injection de cortisone, on espère une amélioration sous 48 h :-( je suis si triste

----------


## SarahC

Merci, j'ai des photos et ai les copie des examens médicaux qq part.
J'ai un peu peur de squatter le sujet si ce n'était pas cela.
Je posterai très bientôt, là du travail, moyen  :: 

Par contre, pour les AVC, mon chien en a fait un à 12 ans, il a eu des injections, puis Candilat à vie, il n'en a jamais refait (il a vécu jusqu'à 14 ans, ct un grand toutou).

----------


## didou752

Mince j'espère que ça va aller Izia pour ta Lili. Fais lui une grosse caresse pour moi. Bon courage.
Ici RDV pris pour la biopsie des reins pour le 21...

----------


## izia

Merci didou, c'est transmis  :: 

Lili a presque 14 ans, elle a déjà fait un avc en juin l'année dernière, depuis elle est sous candilat.

----------


## didou752

Je remonte, les analyses de Pin'up ne sont pas top et elle a maintenant une rupture du ligament croisé antérieur. Je n'ai pas encore vu mon véto à moi mais son confrère en urgence qui veut l'opérer dès mercredi. Pour ma part j'aurai plutôt envie d'attendre que le cushing soit stable parce que j'ai pas envie que l'autre patte lâche trop vite. Du coup je sais que l'on est pas nombreux dans le coin à avoir des loulous avec un cushing, mais si jamais quelqu'un a eu un problème de ligaments je suis preneuse d'avis. Merci  ::

----------


## gaelle6757

J'ai lu ce post car ma mamie chien a Cushing, pas encore confirmé par des analyses, car rupture de stock en pharmacie. Mais elle a les symptômes depuis plus de 6 mois.

Ta loulou est jeune, je pense que j'attendrai le retour du véto qui la suit avant de décider. Je suis désolée je n'ai pas été confrontée à rupture de ligament. 

Notre mamie cumule cushing, cancer mammaire, souffle au coeur. Nous, on s'interroge sur la mise en place ou non du vetoryl. Elle a une insuffisance hépatique sévère, sauf que le véto ne sait pas si c'est dû au cushing ou si elle l'avait avant. Du coup, si elle l'avait avant, le vétoryl va flinguer les reins.

Courage à Pin'up ! Douces caresses !

----------


## izia

Ici cushing nous laisse a peu près tranquille toujours sans traitement ...Elle dort, se réveille pour manger ...maintenant je lui donne des petites quantités, ce qui me permet de lui donner pratiquement à chaque fois qu'elle réclame, y compris la nuit ;-)

Ses reins commencent aussi à fatiguer, elle nous a fait 2 infections urinaires avec du sang, l'une derrière l'autre. Traitement antibio rallongé, pour le moment çà va.

Par contre encore un avc samedi dernier, le temps qu'on arrive chez le véto, elle avait déjà quasi récupéré. 

Notre Mamy s'accroche ♥ 

 Pas d'expérience de rupture de ligament non plus chez nous.

Courage les copines  ::

----------


## gaelle6757

Izia, caresses à ta mamie, quel courage !!!

Vous nourrissez comment vos loulous ? Nous le véto nous prescrit du ID low fat, mais je ne suis pas convaincue à 100 %, même si elle les supporte bien, quand c'est trop industriel, je me méfie

Didou, comment va ta douce aujourd'hui ?

----------


## vans

> Izia, caresses à ta mamie, quel courage !!!
> 
> Vous nourrissez comment vos loulous ? Nous le véto nous prescrit du ID low fat, mais je ne suis pas convaincue à 100 %, même si elle les supporte bien, quand c'est trop industriel, je me méfie
> 
> Didou, comment va ta douce aujourd'hui ?


Ma puce était nourrie avec ses croquettes habituelles (orijen senior). Le véto nous a déconseillé de changer de croquette car fallait maintenir sa forme physique pour ne pas que la maladie prenne le dessus. Et pour ne pas la perturber.
Elle avait un cushing et une ir mais le dernier mois, elle avait fait des crises d'épilepsie et des avc donc nous avons du prendre la décision de la faire endormir  ::  .

Caresses à vos loulous et courage à vous

----------


## didou752

Merci pour vos retours.
Izia bon courage et caresses à ta mamie.
Gaelle: la miss va bien mais reste sur 3 pattes. Pour l'alimentation elle est sous purizon (mais je vais la repasser sous orijen, pour l'apport de glucosamine/chondroitine).  D'un point de vue vétoryl, elle le supporte très bien, là je pense qu'on a pas trouvé la bonne dose et qu'il va falloir encore réajuster (elle boit beaucoup et commence à se dépoiler sur les flancs). Ca la fatigue juste. Pour ce qui est de l'aspect hépatique, c'est effectivement le cushing qui va provoquer le dérèglement. Personnellement je ne regrette pas de l'avoir mise sous traitement même si effectivement les reins en prenne un coup. Dans notre cas en tout cas c'est suffisamment faible par rapport aux bénéfices apportés. Après c'est vrai que ta Coti cumule aussi. Caresses à elle également.

Demain on refait un contrôle du cushing (le protocole a changé, un nouveau produit est disponible). Je vais essayer de joindre mon véto par mail ou par tél pour avoir son avis mais je pense que tant que ce n'est pas stabilisé je ne vais pas la faire opérer, le risque est trop grand a mes yeux et je n'ai pas un bon pressentiment. Je vais essayer de voir avec l'ostéo si il peut l'aider un peu ou pas.

Encore merci pour vos retours, et je vous tiens au courant (on sait jamais ça peut servir à d'autres)

----------


## izia

Pour Lili, c'est boites Hill's K/d

Courage  ::

----------


## didou752

Petit bilan du jour, le cushing toujours beaucoup trop haut donc on change de nouveau de dosage, et on maintient l'opération de la patte pour mercredi. Je ne suis pas super ravie, mais au vue de la radio c'est préférable et plus c'est fait tôt et mieux c'est (accessoirement je suis encore en vacances pour 15 jours, tant qu'à opérer autant que ce soit fait tant que je suis là pour pouvoir surveiller les premières suites opératoires).

----------


## giacomo

Est ce qu'un Cushing peut être lié à une malvoyance prématurée s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## didou752

Le cushing n'est pas lié à une malvoyance, mais il peut déclencher un diabète qui entrainera une cécité. Le cushing est du à une tumeur hypophysaire ou surrénalienne (ou suite à un traitement à fortes doses de cortisone mais dans ces cas là il suffit d 'arrêter le traitement)  ::

----------


## izia

Courage Didou  ::

----------


## izia

Lily qui m'a entendu préparé à manger dans la cuisine  ::

----------


## didou752

Merci Izia, grosse caresse à ta Lily, elle est toute mignonne  ::

----------


## gaelle6757

Didou, courage !!! Si tu es à la maison, c'est le bon moment effectivement, tu seras là pour ta boule de poils.

Izia, ta Lily est magnifique !

----------


## gaelle6757

Didou, des news ?

Ici, le véto en avait marre d'attendre qu'il y ait à nouveau dispo en pharma le test ACTH pour confirmer Cushing (alors qu'elle en a tous les symptômes), du coup on a commencé Vétoryl depuis jeudi (30 mg). On verra, pour le moment, on n'a rien remarqué, si ce n'est la bouche sèche, elle n'arrête pas d'ouvrir et fermer la gueule avec un petit bruit (très stressant la nuit lol). 

D'ailleurs comment faites-vous pour administrer la gélule ? Le véto nous a dit dans du beurre, mais je ne suis pas très fan, alors la 1ère fois on l'a fait, les fois suivantes, j'ai mis dans de la crème. Il nous a dit qu'il ne faut absolument pas qu'elle le croque. Par contre, il nous a déconseillé de lire la notice, sauf qu'heureusement on ne l'a pas écouté, car je ne suis pas censée toucher la gélule, on envisage de faire un enfant et c'est bien noté dessus.

Caresses à vos loulous !

----------


## izia

Le peu de temps où Lili en a pris, c'était dans un morceau de brioche ;-)
J'avais aussi lu la notice  et j'en avais parlé au véto qui m'avait dit de ne pas m'inquiéter que maitenant les laboratoires prennaient toutes leurs précautions ... et c'est vrai que sur toutes maintenant on peut souvent lire des effets effrayants.

Alors chez nous nouvel AVC un samedi à 21 h, urgences véto, le temps qu'on arrive (15 mn) elle avait quasiment récupérée  

et deux semaines plus tard, vers 20 h 30, sinon ce n'est pas drôle, elle a commencé à se frotter la tête par terre, impossible de la calmer. Pas de signe d'Avc, urgence véto, grosse otite dû à un épillet trouvé àl'entrée du conduit. Je ne sais vraiment pas où elle l'a attrapé car nos promenades se limite aux trotoirs et je tonds la pelouse régulièrement, enfin plus de peur que de mal.

Courage et caresses

----------


## didou752

Ici ça va, Pin'up a été opérée de son genou. Pour éviter que l'autre genou ne lâche on l'a laissé se servir immédiatement de sa patte opérée. Elle boitille un peu par moment mais je suis contente, elle a bien récupéré.
Côté cushing elle n'est toujours pas stable (elle commence à se dépoiler, elle boit beaucoup et urine autant), du coup je pense prendre rdv pour samedi et même si on avait dit qu'on espaçait les prises de sang parce qu'elle en avait marre, je pense que je vais surement en refaire une.
Pour le vétoryl oui il faut faire attention si tu veux un bébé Gaelle. Ici j'achète des tubes de pâté de foie sur zooplus, ça passe comme une lettre à la poste. C'est même elle qui me la réclame maintenant.
Pour faire des économies sur le vétoryl, de mon côté j'ai décidé de faire le reconditionnement moi même. 
Par contre elle tremble constamment, c'est assez impressionnant.

Par contre Gaelle, ici mon véto utilise un nouveau médicament qui remplace le synacthène et qui est même plus précis et moins douloureux. Je lui demanderait le nom pour que tu vois avec ta véto.

@Izia: Tu as du avoir peur. C'est super qu'elle récupère aussi bien. Pour lépillet il traînait peut être dans l'herbe.

Courage à vous et caresses à vos poilus

----------


## gaelle6757

Izia, ouch, pas facile pour ta louloute, elle cumule la pauvre  :: 

Didou, tant mieux pour l'opération, Pin up est réparé  :: , par contre ce serait bien que le dosage soit stabilisé... 
Je veux bien avoir le nom de ce nouveau médoc, merci  :: 

Courage et caresses !

----------


## didou752

Arf j'ai oublié de demander le nom du médicament. On a finalement passé Pin'up à 60mg/jour et on refait un bilan sanguin dans 15 jours. 
Je dois appeler demain pour prendre le rdv de la prise de sang, je demanderai le nom du médicament qui remplace le synacthene.
Je ne sais pas comment ça a évolué chez vous d'un point de vue dosage, mais ici je m'inquiète un peu parce que ça monte vite en peu de temps. Pendant 2 ans on était entre 10 et 15 mg de vétoryl par jour. Là en moins de 3 mois on est passé à 40 et maintenant 60mg/jour.

J'espère que ça va se stabiliser à cette dose là .

----------


## gaelle6757

Je te dirai, nous on a a démarré à 30 mg, alors du coup, je me dis, c'est peut-être beaucoup

----------


## didou752

On a commencé bas car on a pris la maladie très tôt.  La ce qui m'embête le plus c'est que l'on augmente si vite en si peu de temps. Je verrai le 11 quand je rencontrerai le véto ce qu'il en pense.

----------


## didou752

On a commencé bas car on a pris la maladie très tôt.  La ce qui m'embête le plus c'est que l'on augmente si vite en si peu de temps. Je verrai le 11 quand je rencontrerai le véto ce qu'il en pense.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Arf désolée pour le double post je suis sur le téléphone

----------


## gaelle6757

Comment vont vos loulous ?

----------


## didou752

Ici ça se passe bien, même si Pin'up est de nouveau au repos parce qu'elle boite de nouveau. D'un point de vue cushing j'attend les résultats samedi prochain mais je pense que 60mg ce n'est pas non plus suffisant... (j'aurai le nom du médoc, l'assistante ne savait plus quand j'ai pris le rdv). Sinon je surveille parce que vendredi matin et cette nuit elle a vomi. Elle va bien donc pas d'inquiétude outre mesure mais on contrôlera surement le foie et le pancréas lors des analyses. Et ta louloutte comment va t'elle ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Oh pauv pitchounette ! Plein de caresses à ta belle !

Coti a été malade aussi avant la mise en place du vetoryl, vomissement et diarrhée, elle a été hospitalisée pour réhydrater. Là, elle va mieux, elle dort par contre encore plus qu'avant lol.

Courage pour ta louloute, tiens nous au courant !

----------


## didou752

Je pense que c'est un effet du vetoryl parce que Pin'up dors aussi énormément depuis qu'elle est sous traitement.
Caresses à ta louloutte également ;-)

----------


## didou752

J'ai l'info, le remplaçant du synacthène est le tetracosactide. Par contre mon véto me disait que c'est un produit assez onéreux, vendu par 8 flacons avec une péremption courte.
De notre côté on attend les résultats qui devraient arriver dans la journée.

----------


## gaelle6757

Merci pour l'info.

Ici, on s'inquiète. Coti est très apathique et a refusé en partie sa gamelle ce matin. Elle n'a jamais refusé une gamelle depuis qu'on l'a. On a appelé le véto, il soupçonne une hypocortisolémie. Il nous a dit de ne pas lui donner vétoryl demain et de voir après. On a toujours rendez-vous samedi 18 pour la confirmation de cushing, je pense qu'il prend le synacthène. Mais je lui parlerai quand même du tetracosactide.

Pfiou, la voir comme ça n'est pas simple, je ne l'ai jamais vue si amorphe, même si elle a toujours été 2 de tension depuis qu'on l'a, mais là, elle est en - 100 de tension. Je suis très inquiète.

Didou, on attend les résultats pour ta belle avec impatience, on croise les doigts et les papattes

----------


## didou752

Si elle est vraiment apathique effectivement ça peut être un surdosage. Les effets sont réversibles dès l’arrêt du traitement (Pin'up l'a fait une fois et dès le jour sans traitement elle a repris du poil de la bête. Par contre par précaution demande à ton vétérinaire de te laisser à disposition une plaquette de cortisone (dermipred ou autre) de façon à pouvoir gérer dans l'urgence si un jour elle faisait un gros surdosage.
Fais lui une grosse caresse et tu verras dès demain elle ira mieux.
Bon courage

----------


## izia

Beaucoup de courage à vous les filles et plein de caresses  :: 

Ici non plus ce n'est pas top, notre Mamy est aussi très fatiguée, de plus en plus désorientée, çà fait mal au coeur  ::   elle est aussi fragile quand elle se déplace, l'un des effets de cushing, c'est aussi la fonte musculaire ...

Petit bonheur ce matin, elle s'est roulée dans l'herbe  ::

----------


## gaelle6757

::  pour le petit bonheur de ce matin !!!

La fonte musculaire est effectivement spectaculaire. Elle a encore boudé la gamelle ce soir ma grosse dinde. Je lui ai mouillé les croquettes pour voir si ça descend mieux et elle a mangé, mais je crois qu'elle a juste voulu me faire plaisir.

Douces caresses à ta louloute et courage à toi.

----------


## didou752

Pour limiter au maximum la fonte musculaire, je nourri à l'orijen ici (purizon avant). C'est cool les petits bonheur Izia, ça embellie un peu. Gaelle ça va revenir, tiens nous au courant demain ;-) Ici les analyses sont parfaites, on ne s'explique pas pourquoi elle vomit ni sa consommation d'eau, mais vu qu'on a tout contrôlé je suis rassurée.

----------


## gaelle6757

Super pour les résultats d'analyse Didou  :: 

J'ai appris récemment qu'en cas de vomissement, il faut retirer momentanément l'eau. Car quand l'estomac est vide, c'est l'eau qui provoque les vomissements. J'ai fait une formation la semaine passée au sujet des malaises, accidents des chiens.

----------


## didou752

Là c'est plus tordu que ça, elle vomit la nuit ou tôt le matin un peu de bile. après plus rien du tout. On pense éventuellement à un excès d'urée du fait justement qu'elle ne boit pas la nuit (ou très peu quand elle est déréglée sur son cushing). Après d'un point de vue général elle va bien, et ça ne se reproduit pas du tout en journée.
Par contre merci du conseil, je ne savais pas qu'il fallait retirer l'eau.

----------


## gaelle6757

Oh ben qu'est-ce qu'elle nous fait ta louloute ? en effet, c'est tordu... J'espère que ça lui passera.

----------


## didou752

Comment va ta louloute aujourd'hui Gaëlle ? Elle a mangé un peu plus ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Quelques news :
Elle a boudé sa gamelle ce matin. On est allé à l'éducation car elle paraissait un peu plus alerte. Elle a bien volontiers mangé les gourmandises que lui donnaient les autres maîtres. A midi, j'ai retenté la gamelle, qu'elle a boudé à nouveau. On a mouillé les croquettes, là elle a mangé.

Je n'y comprends pas grand chose. Est-ce que nos croquettes sont avariées ? Est-ce qu'elle a mal aux dents ? Est-ce lié à son traitement ? 

J'avoue que là on est perdu... Ce matin on ne lui a pas donné de vétoryl, et demain matin non plus a priori, le véto nous a demandé de le rappeler pour voir si on lui donne ou pas, sauf que le véto ouvre à 8h30 et qu'à cette heure-là, je suis déjà au boulot, donc s'il me dit de lui donner ce sera trop tard et idem si je décide de lui donner.

----------


## didou752

Pour la nourriture ca arrive, ca va revenir. Pin'up a déjà refusé de manger pendant plusieurs jours.  Ca revient après.  Pour la gélule il vaut mieux ne pas lui donner que de prendre le risque qu'elle fasse un malaise en ton absence. Ici les changements se font uniquement le soir pour pouvoir surveiller ou le week end. Pareil quand on a instauré le traitement initial on l'a fait sur un week end. Perso je trouve ça plus rassurant.  Bon courage ;-)

----------


## gaelle6757

Bon finalement, on ne lui a pas donné. Le véto veut qu'on lui redonne demain.
Aujourd'hui, après 2 jours sans traitement, on a retrouvé notre chienne comme d'hab, c'est rassurant.

----------


## didou752

Essaie de lui redonner demain soir pour voir comment elle réagit. Par contre si ça ne va pas mieux il vaudrait mieux commencer par un dosage faible et monter. Ici au départ j'ai fait reconditionner les gélules en 5mg et à chaque fois on monte par palier.
Déjà tu auras plus de visu samedi avec l'analyse de sang.

bon courage ;-)

----------


## gaelle6757

Merci Didou pour tes conseils. C'est une bonne idée le reconditionnement. Le véto veut qu'on continue 30 mg jusqu'à samedi. On doit lui donner le matin sur ordre du véto. 
C'est compliqué tout ça... La semaine va me paraître très très longue.

----------


## didou752

Tu lui donnes 30mg par jour  en une seule fois ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Oui, c'est ce que nous a dit de faire le véto. Tous les matins, elle a une capsule de 30 mg

----------


## didou752

Ok, moi mon véto préfère que la prise soit bi quotidienne. Comment va ta louloute depuis la reprise ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Elle pète la forme, elle bouge tout plein, c'est fou... 
Sinon niveau intestins et/ou estomac, bof bof, ses crottes ne sont vraiment pas belles et elle nous parfume l'appart, on va déposer un brevet pour un nouveau parfum d'ambiance "prout de chez Coti" 

Comment va ta louloute ?

----------


## didou752

Elle va bien, après avoir attrapé une toux de chenil pour laquelle on arrive en fin de traitement ça se passe bien. Le seul truc qui m'embête toujours c'est sa patte qui lui fait toujours mal, du coup elle reste sous metacam mais ça me plait moyen. Maintenant je préfère ça plutôt qu'elle souffre trop.
C'est cool si ta miss supporte le vetoryl. Pour les intestins Pin'up a aussi eu un peu de mal au départ, mais c'est passé ici au bout de quelques jours. J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour toi ^^

----------


## gaelle6757

Ouch, la toux du chenil... elle cumule ta belle !
Pour la patte, l'opération est encore récente et si elle a du mal à rester tranquille, la patte doit avoir du mal à cicatriser.

Ici, prise de sang ce matin, résultats dans la semaine. Déjà des nouvelles rassurantes, ses taux augmentaient depuis fin 2013, et pour la première fois ils descendent :
- ALT : on est passé de 612 U/L à 381
- ALKP : de 1091 U/L à 796
- GGT : de 211 U/L à 113
en attendant les résultats, on continue 30 mg

----------


## didou752

Si les premiers taux redescendent c'est déjà bien. Ici on a eu de la chance en dehors de l'urée et de la créat on a jamais rien eu d'autre de déréglé.
Pour les résultats c'est long je trouve. Nous on les a en une vingtaine de minutes. a moins wue ce en soit une machine spécifique pour le cushing. En tout cas je croise tout pour vous pour que ce soit bon. Tiens nous au courant.

Izia comment va ta Lili ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Didou, je crois que notre véto envoie les analyses à Maison Alfort.

Izia, même question, comment va Lili ?

----------


## Julouette

Bonjour,
J'aterris sur ce forum, car ma vanille,labrador d'amour, âgée de 10 ans est atteinte d'un cushing sévère et nous allons mettre en place un traitement de Vétoryl. Ce qui m'effraie c'est qu'en plus elle fait de l'hypothyroïdie. Donc ce que tu dis m'inquiète Didou.La véto ne semble pas s'inquiéter mais la maladie étant rare.... elle prend Lévoyhyrox, faut il continuer? par votre intermédiaire je vois que le traitement n'est pas miraculeux et qu'il faut se battre, nous sommes prêts! merci pour tous ces conseils et ces discussions qui aident bien. Je vous fais des bisous ainsi qu'à vos chéries.

----------


## PAMINA2012

Bonjour tout le monde, si quelqu'un peut me conseiller.... On vient de  diagnostiquer à mon caniche (âge inconnu mais plus de 6 ans c'est sur) un Cushing. Il a grossi depuis deux mois, comme il avait des vers on a mis le gonflement sur le compte de son parasitisme mais non. Il y avait quelque chose qui n'allait pas, car il buvait beaucoup et semblait plus fatigué. Par contre la véto vient de me dire que son foie était très abîmé et qu'ils ne savaient pas si le traitement qu'il va prendre va lui permettre d'aller mieux ou si cela va aggraver son état..... Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Il va avoir une prise de sang demain pour connaitre son état hépatique actualisé. Quelle décision prendre, le laisser comme ça sans traitement avec une dégradation programmée de sa santé ou bien prendre le risque du traitement sachant que cela peut accélérer sa fin? Je suis très inquiète pour mon petit chou, si quelqu'un peut m'aider à y voir clair. Je reviens me connecter ce soir, merci pour votre aide.

----------


## gaelle6757

Bienvenue à vous Julouette & Vanille et Pamina et son caniche.

Julouette, concernant le traitement de l'hypothyroïdie, demande à ton véto, mais a priori les 2 traitements seront à prendre conjointement.

Pamina, ma Coti a des résultats hépatiques catastrophiques, et j'étais réticente au départ au Véroryl et finalement on a essayé, et pour la première depuis plus d'un an, ses taux hépatiques sont toujours cata, mais descendent. Elle pète la forme par rapport à il y a quelques temps ; bon elle a 13 ans, donc elle n'est pas très vive non plus lol. Si j'avais été seule à décider, j'aurais refuser le traitement, mon conjoint a voulu essayé ; je ne regrette de m'être laissée influencer. Mais chaque situation est unique. 

Courage à vous et vos loulous !!!

----------


## PAMINA2012

Merci beaucoup Gaelle cela me remonte le moral. Mon conjoint a pris sa décision tout a l'heure, il préfère tenter le tout pour le tout, comme votre compagnon. Par contre, je ne sais pas si il existe plusieurs traitement différents pour traiter les surrénales. On parle aussi en dehors du Vetoryl, du Trilostane qui détruit les cellules des surrénales sécrétant le cortysol. Je vais voir ce qu'elle va me dire demain et vous tiens au courant car j'ai très peur qu'elle ne soit pas compétente pour le traitement de cette maladie. Elle n'a pas su me dire comment le traitement agissait au téléphone. Grand merci et à demain pour des news!

----------


## didou752

Bienvenue Julouette. Pour ce qui est des problèmes de thyroïdes associés au cushing, je sais que c'est  problématique mais je ne saurais te dire dans quelle mesure car je n'y suis pas confrontée. n'hésites pas à voir avec ton véto ou a changer pour avoir un double avis si tu as des doutes. 

@Pamina: Comme le dit Coti, chaque cas est unique. En gros le cushing provoque un vieillissement accéléré, l'espérance de vie annoncée est de quelques mois si le chien est non traité. J'avoue que j'ai également été réticente au départ en voyant la notice du vétoryl, même si à l'époque Pin'up n'avait pas d'autre soucis. Ici on a des problèmes de reins liés au vétoryl, mais je maintient le traitement parce que je sais que sans ce sera pire. D'un point de vue purement personnel, j'aurai tenté.
Si certain(e)s d'entre vous sont anglophone, il y a deux groupes facebook avec pas mal de témoignages:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/28202071464/?fref=nf
https://www.facebook.com/groups/89435412886/?fref=nf

Bon courage.

Edit: Gaelleça a donné quoi les résultats de ta louloute ? Elle supporte le vétoryl ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci beaucoup Gaelle cela me remonte le moral. Mon conjoint a pris sa décision tout a l'heure, il préfère tenter le tout pour le tout, comme votre compagnon. Par contre, je ne sais pas si il existe plusieurs traitement différents pour traiter les surrénales. On parle aussi en dehors du Vetoryl, du Trilostane qui détruit les cellules des surrénales sécrétant le cortysol. Je vais voir ce qu'elle va me dire demain et vous tiens au courant car j'ai très peur qu'elle ne soit pas compétente pour le traitement de cette maladie. Elle n'a pas su me dire comment le traitement agissait au téléphone. Grand merci et à demain pour des news!


Le trilostane ne détruit pas les surrénales, c'était l'ancien traitement le mitotane qui provoquait cet effet secondaire. par contre si la tumeur est au niveau des surrénales ça s'opère très bien.
Le vétoryl agit en régulant le taux de cortisol dans le sang.

----------


## gaelle6757

Didou, on n'a toujours pas les résultats, ça me gonfle d'attendre, mais là elle va nettement mieux, elle pète la forme en ce moment, on ne l'a jamais vu comme ça, toute excitée, toute en connerie (elle a attaqué son sac de croquettes en notre absence ).

On est toujours à 30mg par jour pour un poids de 13,5 kg. On attend patiemment les résultats. On a fait la prise de sang le 18/10, c'est long, mais bon, j'ai voulu changer de véto, mais je lui fais quand même confiance, donc s'il n'a pas le matos pour analyser, qu'il envoie et qu'après ça prend du temps pour revenir, on ne peut faire qu'attendre.

C'est tout les combien de temps les prises de sang ?

----------


## PAMINA2012

Bon courage à toi Gaelle. Je vais bientôt passer par là moi aussi.... J'irai peut-être directement au CHV de Meaux s'ils peuvent avoir plus rapidement les résultats. Pour ce qui concerne les traitements du Cushing, c'est l'un des vétos du cabinet (pas la mienne) qui m'a expliqué que le traitement classique était d'utiliser un produit détruisant les cellule des surrénales qui sécrètent du cortysol puisque le Cushing est du à une hypersécrétion du Cortysol. Donc Didou ce ne serait pas un effet secondaire mais le traitement cible en fait. Par contre, il est nécessaire tu as raison de savoir si c'est du à un cancer au niveau des surrénales car si c'est le cas on peut en effet tenter selon le cas l’ablation de la partie atteinte. Mais bon tout ça est hypothétique. Je croise les doigts pour tout ça. Merci à vous toutes pour votre aide précieuse!

----------


## didou752

Pour les prises de temps à partir du moment où il n'y a pas de nouveaux symptômes, ici on en fait tous les 6 mois. Par contre dès que j'ai un doute on vérifie.
@Pamina effectivement avant le traitement basique c'était le mitotane dont l'effet secondaire principal est de détruire les surrénales. Après je ne sais pas si c'est le traitement qui va t'être proposé, mais les vétos maintenant préfèrent le vétoryl qui joue sur l'hormone qui provoque la sécrétion de cortisol. L'avantage c'est qu'à l'arrêt du traitement si il est mal supporté, tous les effets secondaires sont réversibles. Je vois mon véto vendredi, je lui demanderai le mode exact de fonctionnement

----------


## gaelle6757

Les analyses de Coti sont revenues normales suite à la mise en place du traitement, contrôle dans 6 semaines : T0 = 230 nmol/L ; T1 = 203 nmol/L

Coti a toujours la forme !!! On reste dans une phase positive

----------


## PAMINA2012

Bonsoir à toutes, alors second bilan hépathique de ce jour, les enzymes PAL et transaminases sont presque revenues à la normale en 1 mois. Pour la véto ce n'est pas du au cynepathique ni aux croquettes Sasiety mais plutôt à une fluctuation des mesures et il y a un mois pour elle on est tombé sur un de ses pires moments..... A méditer. Sinon, on commence donc le traitement au Vetoryl en surveillant bien le chien. Si je constate qu'il ne va pas bien, léthargie, vomissements, diarrhée, on arrête le traitement car cela pourrait le tuer au lieu de le stabiliser. Je commence le traitement Samedi, puis dans 10 jours, re-stimulation à l'ATCH pour le dosage du Cortysol. Voilà où on en est mais je me sens quand même mieux avec de bonnes mesures pour les enzymes hépatiques et aussi les reins. Suite au prochain numéro. Merci à toutes et à tous!

----------


## Julouette

Bonjour à toutes mes amies du combat pour nos chiens d'amour... Vanille pèse 31 kgs et on va commencer avec 120mg de vétoryl, je ne vous dis pas le coût! J'ai donc voulu commander sur médicanimal et ma véto a accepté de me faire une ordonnance. Hélas médicanimal appelle pour obtenir la validation du traitement et là, ils sont tombés sur le patron du cabinet qui s'est insurgé, qui a crié à l'illégalité etc etc...donc comment faire avec un minimum de 250€/mois plus les contrôles au moins 3 puis 1 tous les 3 à 6 mois (85€ chaque)! ils s'en moquent,tant pis si ma fille s'affaiblit de jour en jour... je suis écoeurée. Je suis allée en pharmacie et l'on doit me rappeler pour me donner le prix, le véto lui même doit me faire une proposition demain, on verra bien, de toutes façons avec mon mari on est décidés on se privera sur notre retraite mais on fera tout pour que cette chienne qui a toujours été exceptionnelle, soit soignée , si on peut lui apporter un peu de confort on le fera. Pour le Lévithyrox elle est à 2X400 mg /j, effectivement on continue.
Bon courage à toutes avec vos loulous , je vous tiens au courant, je vous fais des bisous

----------


## didou752

Gaelle et Pamina, c'est super pour vos louloutes.
Julouette moi je serai allée râler sur le patron en lui disant que de toute manière je n'achèterai pas le médicament chez lui donc soit il valide chez médicanimal soit tu lui dit que tu changes complètement de cabinet vétérinaire. Il a peut être eu du mal parce qu'il n'avait pas été mis au courant, mais en lui expliquant que ce ni plus ni moins qu'une pharmacie en ligne ça passera peut être mieux.
Bon courage

----------


## Grisou

Bonsoir,

Je débarque sur ce topic, je ne pense pas y être à ma place, mais j'ai cependant une question : quand il y a eu les premiers signes, notamment l'augmentation de la prise de boisson, vous savez à peu près combien de litres d'eau buvaient vos toutous en une journée ?

Je me questionne beaucoup car mon chien (13 ans) a des soucis et malgré qu'il soit passé à la pâtée, il ne boit pas moins (- de 500ml d'eau/jour) mais je trouve surtout qu'il urine plus, et plus longtemps, en tout cas le premier pipi.
Sinon, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir les autres symptômes car il a plutôt beaucoup maigri que grossit, pas de pertes de poils, etc. Le concernant, il s'agit plutôt d'un début de sénilité, mais j'ai tout d'un coup un doute, et je ne voudrais pas passer à côté d'une maladie.
Aussi, est-ce qu'une prise de sang peut déjà faire apparaitre des choses dans le cas de la maladie de Cushing ? Car, il en a eu une il y a cinq semaines, et elle était bonne.

Voilà, j'ai l'impression d'envahir tous les topics en ce moment   Je vous remercie déjà pour vos réponses.

----------


## champardenais

alors, voilà je peux peut être répondre pour la prise de sang, ce n'est pas mon chien mais mon poney, mon veto pense qu'il a peut être la maladie de cushing, parce que celui ci présente souvent des signes de boiterie. Et il lui a fait une prise de sang pour voir s'il avait du diabète, ce qui prédisposerait à cette maladie et effectivement il a du diabète.
Donc il faut regarder dans la prise de sang de votre chien s'il a un taux élevé de diabète.
Concernant mon poney pour l'instant il n'a pas eu la prise de sang pour tester s'il a vraiment la maladie de cushing, donc j'espère qu'il ne l'a pas.........

----------


## Grisou

Merci beaucoup, et j'espère que les résultats ne seront pas positifs.

Concernant mon chien, il n'y avait rien dans la prise de sang mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il boit tout d'un coup beaucoup plus et urine plus en conséquence.

----------


## didou752

Ici au moment où on a détecté la maladie, les prises de sang de Pin'up étaient parfaite. On a d'ailleurs testé le cushing a tout hasard pour éliminer cette hypothèse et en toute franchise vu son âge on pensait que ça reviendrait négatif. Le labo a même refait les tests.
Les symptômes qui m'ont fait consulter était une soif excessive (mais elle n'a jamais bu 10l par non plus), elle urinait de grandes mares d'urine très diluées qui au départ m'ont même fait penser à une fuite d'eau tellement c'était transparent et sans odeur. Elle présente également un halètement excessif, quelque soit le temps, même au repos elle halète et elle était très fatiguée au point de ne plus être capable de faire 20 minutes de balades sans faire plusieurs pauses.

----------


## Grisou

Merci beaucoup Didou, je vais surveiller tout ça sur Milou.

----------


## Julouette

Bonjour à toutes,
ça y est on a commencé aujourd'hui le Vétoryl 60 mg (2xj) le véto a consenti à me faire 25% sur le prix de la boîte qui me revient qd même à 75€, mais je ne peux supporter de ne pas essayer un médoc qui apporterait du confort à notre amour de chienne. Grisou je pense que les symptômes de Milou n'ont rien à voir avec un Cushing, c'est peut être autre chose lié à son âge. Vanille s'est mise à bore 3l d'eau/j, du coup urine beaucoup, ce qui est logique, elle a toujours faim, la moindre miette de pain par terre la rend folle, elle a tout de suite perdu des poils , elle qui avait un pelage noir magnifique,elle halète, elle est assez abattue, son foie a grossi et son ventre s'est distendu, sa peau s'est affinée, bref c'est atroce mais c'est la vérité, cet excès de cortisol détruit la santé de l'animal. L'examen consiste à une première prise de sang, puis à une injection de produit qui crée un apport de cortysol. 3 h après une seconde prise de sang. La norme est de 400, Vanille à 1100!!!!! avec le Vétoryl on va tenter de réguler le cortysol , prochaine prise de sang le 12/11, puis encore 2 autres pour contrôler si la dose donnée est la bonne ou pas.
En revanche notre poulette est allergique au lévothyrox et nous avons du arrêter car elle se couvre de plaques, elle se gratte à sang et perd tous ses poils, en ce moment elle est rose sur les flancs et noire sur le reste du corps, on n'ose même plus la sortir de peur qu'elle ait froid.
Voilà, mais on y croit, je vous fais à toutes des bisous et caresses à tous les loulous

----------


## Grisou

Merci Julouette, il semble plutôt que cela soit lié à sa nouvelle alimentation. 

Si elle est maintenant sous traitement, j'espère que Vanille va aller mieux

----------


## PAMINA2012

Quelques petites news de mon caniche. Grâce au cinepatic + croquettes sasiety son foie va mieux, transaminases revenues presque à la normale alors qu'il était en insuffisance hépatique! Donc il a commencé son traitement Vetoryl samedi dernier 30 mg une fois par jour. Pour l'instant à part des selles un peu plus molles et claires, rien à signaler, pas d'effets secondaires. Bon en même temps cela ne fait que trois jours.... Voilà, il faut être patient! Suite au prochain numéro. Courage à vous toutes avec vos petits, il faut essayer de creuser ce qui peut les soulager et bien surveiller l'évolution de la maladie surtout.

----------


## gaelle6757

Julouette et Pamina, donnez nous des news  :: 

Grisou, pour la quantité d'eau, tout dépend du poids de ton chien. Coti (13,8 kg) buvait environ 2 L, depuis le démarrage du Minirin, on est passé à 700 mL.

----------


## Grisou

En effet, ça a beaucoup diminué  :Smile:  Milou fait un peu moins de 8kg.

----------


## Julouette

coucou les copines,
Je vous donne un lien que je viens de trouver.
http://www.vitaliform.fr/sante/soign...ie-de-cushing/
Qu'en pensez vous? ça ne coûte rien d'essayer... ça ne peut pas faire de mal à nos loulous... 
Vanille est à 120 mg de Vétoryl depuis lundi, pour l'instant aucun changement et pas d'effets secondaires mais c'est très tôt. 1 er contrôle mercredi prochain après 10j de traitement. En revanche elle est pleine d'un genre d'eczéma , elle se mange car ça la gratte et du coup elle n'a plus de poils sur l'arrière du corps, c'est génial nous avons peur qu'elle attrape froid en balade. Nous avons du nous résoudre à lui mettre une collerette, encore un ennui de plus pour elle mais.... je lui applique de la pommade et elle est sous polaramine, pauvre petit coeur, elle me fait de la peine avec ses yeux d'amour.
Bisous à toutes à bientôt.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

coucou les copines,
Je vous donne un lien que je viens de trouver.
http://www.vitaliform.fr/sante/soigner-son-chien-de-la-maladie-de-cushing/
Qu'en pensez vous? ça ne coûte rien d'essayer... ça ne peut pas faire de mal à nos loulous... 
Vanille est à 120 mg de Vétoryl depuis lundi, pour l'instant aucun changement et pas d'effets secondaires mais c'est très tôt. 1 er contrôle mercredi prochain après 10j de traitement. En revanche elle est pleine d'un genre d'eczéma , elle se mange car ça la gratte et du coup elle n'a plus de poils sur l'arrière du corps, c'est génial nous avons peur qu'elle attrape froid en balade. Nous avons du nous résoudre à lui mettre une collerette, encore un ennui de plus pour elle mais.... je lui applique de la pommade et elle est sous polaramine, pauvre petit coeur, elle me fait de la peine avec ses yeux d'amour.
Bisous à toutes à bientôt.

----------


## didou752

Pamina c'est super si ton chien supporte le traitement.
Julouette j'avais commencé à regarder l'aspect traitement naturel et je dois admettre que je n'y crois pas vraiment. Je pense que vu le tarif des traitements (les anciens traitements étaient très chers aussi), si le naturel fonctionnait on le saurait.
Maintenant en complément pourquoi pas. Pour ce qui est de ta chienne, tu devrais bientôt commencer à voir les effets. Tiens nous au courant

----------


## gaelle6757

Comment vont vos loulous ?

Ici, Coti a eu ses analyses. On attend pour le dosage cortisol. Le reste, on est passé de résultats catastrophiques à résultats très mauvais  :: . On se réjouit de toutes les petites améliorations !

Courage à vous !

----------


## didou752

Coucou, 
Ca a donné quoi ses dosages à Coti alors?

Ici ça se maintient, mais je me rend compte qu'elle commence à perdre ses poils. Hier je suis retombée sur des photos de cet été, et alors qu'elle devrait être en poil d'hiver, elle en a moins, il est tout fin .
Je vais commencer à l'habituer à porter un manteau, mais c'est bizarre parce que d'un point de vue dosage elle est top en ce moment. Le véto pense que sa tumeur évolue et qu'elle fait un macroadénome. Il faut dire que l'on a détecté la maladie très tôt dans notre cas.
Je ne vois pas l’intérêt de lui refaire un scanner pour vérifier car je refuse de lui faire subir une radiothérapie ou une ablation. On essaye d'espacer au maximum les RDV parce qu'elle en a ouvertement marre d'aller chez le véto.
Le moral va très bien en ce moment, elle est juste un peu fatiguée donc on reste sur ce côté positif et on verra bien comment ça évolue côté santé.

----------


## gaelle6757

Pour les dosages de Coti, pas encore le retour, il a envoyé les prélèvements à Nantes.

Pour les poils de ta Pin'up, je ne peux que comprendre. Avant le diagnostic, on a fait tondre Coti parce qu'elle avait très chaud et du sang de sa dernière opération ne partait pas malgré le bain. Mais depuis, ça n'a pas repoussé, du coup, elle a un manteau (en plus c'est un chien espagnol qui vit maintenant en Alsace, le choc thermique lol).

Concernant les examens, tu as entièrement raison, il faut savoir les laisser tranquilles quand ce n'est pas absolument nécessaire de les emmener chez le véto.

Courage à ta Belle !!!

----------


## gaelle6757

Les analyses cortisol sont revenues : tout est normal, prochain contrôle en mars !

----------


## Houitie

Coti est une guerrière ! 
Je croise les doigts pour que tout reste normal le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## gaelle6757

Comment vont vos loulous ?

Coti a eu une rechute de consommation excessive d'eau, du coup, on est passé à 2 cachets Vétoryl 30mg un jour, 1 cachet le lendemain, ainsi de suite. 
Prochain dosage prévu le 5 janvier au lieu de mars.
Le reste roule pour le moment, elle a regagné de l'énergie, ses poils repoussent (ça c'est trop cool ! ça lui fait une sacrée coupe, il y a des touffes de poils par ci, par là).
Il y a de la neige chez nous depuis quelques jours, elle est toute folle !!!! Elle adore ça !!!!

----------


## didou752

Coucou arf pas cool pour Coti.
Ici ça se maintient, Pin'up perd progressivement ses poils mais des poils courts semblent repousser. Sinon elle ne présente pas de nouveau symptôme. Prochain contrôle en février pour nous.
Par contre je l'ai passée au barf depuis 1 semaine, et elle a très nettement réduit sa consommation d'eau. On va voir si ça se maintient de ce point de vue là également.
Bon courage, caresse à ta Coti et je vous souhaite de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'années

----------


## izia

Coucou tout le monde 
Une nouvelle année va commencer et notre Lili est toujours parmi nous 

Nous avons eu très peur, elle souffre maintenant d'insuffisance rénale, une grosse crise, elle a été perfusée 2 jours, puis traitement Pronéfra et Fortékor, peu d'amélioration et une semaine après de nouveau très fatiguée et boit beaucoup. Chez le véto, son taux est encore plus haut qu'avant la perfusion, le véto est étonné qu'elle mange toujours, il propose de ne rien faire tant qu'elle mange ....mais est très pésimiste.
En discutant, il me propose d'arrêter le fortékor qui peut faire effet inverse.

C'était il y a 2 mois, aujourd'hui, elle va mieux, mange toujours aussi bien, quand le temps le permets, on fait une toute petite ballade, elle se fatigue vite, elle boit un peu moins.
Je peux vous dire que chaque jour qui passe est un jour de bonheur  elle adore dormir dans mes bras, j'en profite 
Nos animaux sont des exemples de courage, entourés d'amour

----------


## didou752

Je suis contente que ta Lili aille mieux. J'espère qu'elle va continuer à remonter la pente. Comme tu le dit ils sont des exemples de courage.
Bonne année à tous et caresses à vos loulous

----------


## gaelle6757

Meilleurs voeux à vous et vos loulous !!! La santé et le bien-être pour nos 4 pattes avant tout !!!

Douces caresses à Pin Up, super pour ses poils qui repoussent ! Le BARF c'est cool, si ça diminue la consommation d'eau. Pour Coti, impossible, on doit surveiller son apport en protéines à cause de sa pancréatite. 

Lili, petite mère courage, Izia profites à fond !!! 

Le 31, véto pour nous, Coti halète énormément, véto remplaçante qui s'inquiète de son gros ventre, du coup écho abdo, RAS, si ce n'est un estomac rempli à ras bord (à force de bouffer tout ce qu'elle trouve dans la rue...). Les halètements seraient un symptôme en plus du cushing. On avait peur d'une insuffisance cardiaque, mais non (ouf !).

----------


## didou752

Pin'up c'est un des premiers symptômes qu'elle m'a déclenché l'halètement. Elle le fait constamment, peu importe la température dès qu'elle est réveillée elle halète et c'est effectivement un signe du cushing.
Tant mieux si miss Coti va bien, caresses à ta louloute ^^

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir

mon Fox de 16 ans diabétique est sous vetoryl 10 depuis 5 jours
bonjour le prix 75€ les 30 gélules

----------


## gaelle6757

Bienvenue et courage !

Cette maladie c'est les montagnes russes tant émotionnelles que financières.
Mais on les aime tant nos loulous !
Quand je vois Coti aujourd'hui, sans hésiter je redonne le traitement même bien plus tôt, on a perdu facilement 6 mois sur le diagnostic. 

Comment va ton Fox ?

Comment vont Pin up et Lili ?

Ici, après avoir augmenté le traitement, on l'a redescendu à 30mg/j, elle était en surdosage. Etat stable, je m'inquiète sur quelques symptômes d'anxiété, mais je me fais peut être des idées, parce qu'elle a l'air tellement bien en ce moment.

----------


## ChatouPension

C'est chaud moralement en ce moment 
entre lui qui fait pipi sans cesse et va avec des hauts et des bas et ma minette qui est hospitalisée depuis vendredi cause pancréatite 

même si on les aime je pense que vu les galères que l'on a on en adoptera un peu moins apres eux car faut suivre moralement et financièrement quand on a des maladies de ce type 
et en plus pour cushing je vais voir un Endoctrino 
mercredi j'ai mis 7h30 de voiture (vive la rp et les embouteillages) pour aller le déposer en voiture le matin et le rechercher le soir apres une batterie d'examens 
faut y retourner vendredi pour voir apres 10j de médocs si tout va bien

----------


## izia

Coucou  

Ici Lili est stable  On ne pense plus à Cushing vu qu'elle n'a pas de traitement, après la grosse alerte des reins, on continue de profiter de jours heureux sans problème particulier ...

Courage à vous toutes

----------


## didou752

Je suis contente de voir que tout le monde se porte bien et je suis désolée pour tes loulous Chatou.
Pin'up va bien, on doit voir le mois prochain pour refaire un bilan mais physiquement comme moralement elle se porte comme un charme .
Chatoupension pour le vétoryl tu pourras le trouver un peu moins cher sur médicanimal.
C'est vrai que c'est vraiment pas une maladie facile, tant d'un point de vue moral que financier.
Bon courage à toutes

----------


## Maya63

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai bien besoin de vos conseils, car je suis complètement perdue, triste, et en colère. Pour ma Chow Chow de 11 qui est partie le 5 décembre 2014. *Elle a commencé a avoir des problèmes au printemps 2013*, je trouvais qu'elle buvait beaucoup, mais sans uriner plus que d'habitude. Elle avait des problèmes digestifs, borborygmes, flatulences, etc... Surtout, ses enzymes hépatiques ont augmentées légèrement. Le véto a d'abord pensé à une hypothyroïdie, mais après vérification, ce n'était pas ça, elle a ensuite eu tout un tas de traitements, anti acide, antibio, ça soulageait un moment mais pas de façon continue. Un tas d'examens ont été effectués, mais pas pour le syndrome de Cushing, allez savoir pourquoi. Au printemps 2014, elle a eu une paralysie des membres postérieurs, dont elle s'est remise petit à petit, mais elle n'a jamais remarché comme avant.  Aujourd'hui, elle n'est plus là, et je me pose 10 000 questions. Rien a jamais été exploré pour connaitre la raison de l'augmentation des enzymes: ALKP, ALT, GGT .  Résultat normal pour le Cholestérol et le Glucose. J'ai vu 3 vétos qui n'avaient pas l'air affolés, et qui mettaient ce problème sur le compte de la vieillesse. 

Aujourd'hui, malgré que ma chienne ne soit plus là , j'ai décidé d'aller voir un véto qui ne connaissait pas la chienne, avec ses résultats d'analyses, parce que je veux comprendre. Pour le véto, ces 3 enzymes hépatiques réunies, en hausse, et quelques élément que je lui ait indiqué, pourraient indiquer un Cushing. Alors je suis dépitée, car si cela est exact, rien a été fait avant par les vétos. Celui ci n'a pas trop compris ma démarche étant donné que ma chienne n'est plus là, tant pis s'il n'a rien compris. Les vétos n'ont pas grand chose d'humain, ou très rarement.

Elle a eu un épisode où elle buvait beaucoup, au début de ses problèmes digestifs, au printemps 2013, mais ensuite, ce phénomène a passé, elle buvait ensuite de façon normale, elle ne mangeait pas plus, elle était seulement pas très en forme par moments.

Ma question aujourd'hui, auprès de vous, c'est de savoir s'il est possible qu'un Syndrome de Cushing se fasse de façon évolutive, et si les symptômes peuvent apparaitre puis s'estomper ensuite, pour réapparaitre quelques mois plus tard. Est ce que cette maladie se fait de façon continue, ou peut elle être en dents de scie. Quels sont les symptômes les plus fréquents ? Est ce que les enzymes hépatiques en hausse, sont forcément liés à la maladie de Cushing ? Vous est il arrivé d'avoir des problèmes locomoteurs avec vos loulous, à cause du Cushing ? J'ai lu qu'un cushing pouvait entrainé une paralysie, des problèmes de vue, entre autres.

Ma chienne rebuvait de façon normale depuis ses premiers symptômes, sauf les derniers jours avant qu'elle s'en aille, elle rebuvait plus que d'habitude. J'espère que vous pourrez m'apporter quelques éléments de réponses. Je sais que ça ne la fera pas revenir, mais je ne cesse de ruminer tout ça, en me disant que quelque chose a été loupé, et que si j'avais vu un véto compétent, elle serait peut être encore avec moi. 

Elle est partie d'une torsion d'estomac,  pas grand chose à voir avec un Cushing, mais si elle avait eu un examen pour vérifier cette maladie, ça aurait pu changer beaucoup de choses. Merci à vous.

----------


## didou752

Bonjour, tout d'abord désolé pour ta louloutte. Les symptômes dépendent de chaque chien et du degré d'atteinte. Après certains sont fréquents (perte de poils (le chien est nu sur certaines zones), augmentation de la consommation d'eau et d'urine, la peau qui noircie,...)
Ma chienne par exemple ses seuls symptomes au départ été liés à sa consommation d'eau et la quantité d'urine. Au niveau des prises de sang ses valeurs sont dans la norme hormis l'urée et la créat mais c'est lié à son traitement.
C'est une maladie qui évolue avec le temps, pour ce qui est des troubles moteurs il y a une fragilité des ligaments et des tendons.
Ta chienne a peut être eu un cushing (mais sans traitement je pense que la perte de poils aurait été plus que visible), peut être pas. Le problème des analyses "de base", c'est que sans examens complémentaires on ne pourra pas te dire oui ou non. Je comprends ta douleur et tes interrogations mais je pense que tu te fais beaucoup de mal. Tu n'es pas responsable et même sous traitement la vie n'est pas toujours rose, il y a du mieux, du moins bien. Le traitement améliore d'un côté, détruit de l'autre parfois. Après une torsion d'estomac il n'est malheureusement pas rare que les chiens n'arrivent pas à s'en remettre, pas sur le moment mais après une fois qu'ils sont pris en charge.

Bon courage et n'hésites pas si tu as d'autres questions. J'ai répondu rapidement de façon un peu fouillis mais je preux préciser certains points si tu le souhaite.

----------


## Maya63

Merci Didou. Ce que je me demandais, c'est si un chien atteint d'un Cushing sans traitements, peut avoir des périodes où il boit beaucoup, par exemple, puis que sa prise de boisson redevienne normale ensuite. Je trouvais que ma chienne buvait beaucoup, puis ensuite ça s'est calmé. J'avais mesuré la quantité d'eau, 1,5 litres pour 24 heures, pour un chien de 27 kilos. Par contre, le véto vu avec les analyses, n'a pas trouvé ça anormal. Ensuite elle a moins bu. Elle ne voulait pas manger davantage non plus. C'est vrai que je me torture l'esprit, mais si elle avait cette pathologie et que rien n'a été détecté de la part des vétos, c'est vraiment trop moche. Ce qui me contrarie le plus, ce sont les enzymes hépatiques qui étaient un peu élevées. En  cas de Cushing, pour vos loulous, comment étaient les enzymes et le taux de cholestérol, sans traitements. Merci pour tout.

----------


## didou752

En soit la consommation d'eau de ta chienne ne me choque pas, on considère que la quantité normale d'eau est d'environ 50 à 75ml d'eau par jour et par kilos. Après ça évolue selon l'alimentation (sèche ou humide).
Ma chienne de 8kg a un moment a largement dépassé le litre.
Les enzymes hépatiques et le taux de cholestérol de ma chienne sont normaux, mais on a pris la maladie très tôt donc elle n'avait pas tous les symptômes. Là avec le temps ils commencent progressivement à apparaître malgré le traitement.
La maladie non prise en charge évolue progressivement, je ne saurais pas te dire si c'est en dents de scie ou pas parce que je ne connais pas de chiens non traités, mais il faut savoir qu'en gros la maladie provoque un vieillissement anticipé des organes. Les chiens ne meurent pas du cushing mais d'autres maladies qui auront été provoquées.
Au vu des symptômes que tu décris et du volume d'eau, je ne pense vraiment pas que ta chienne ai pu avoir un cushing. Après pour les enzymes hépatiques il y a eu un contrôle du foie ? Elles étaient vraiment très élevées ?

----------


## Maya63

Les enzymes ont doublées, donc ça n'a affolé personne, car non catastrophiques. Pour son foie, elle a eu une écho, mais le véto est resté 2 minutes sur la chienne, donc pour ma part, il n'a rien vu. Le problème, c'est que ma chienne s'est pratiquement paralysé au printemps 2014, elle a été sous cortisone pour qu'elle puisse remarcher, et ensuite sous ains, donc le foie, plus personne s'en est inquiété. Etant donné que ce type de traitement détraque le foie, mais qu'il fallait lui donner pour qu'elle puisse marcher, nous avions plus le choix, et ses problèmes de foie sont passés en second. Elle souffrait d'arthrose, becs de perroquet, dysplasie des hanches. Avec la cortisone par contre,elle avait un appétit féroce, mais en arrêtant le traitement, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je trouvais même ces derniers temps, qu'elle ne buvait pas beaucoup, c'était le contraire. Mais j'ai lu qu'un Cushing pouvait entrainé des problèmes locomoteurs aussi, d'où toutes mes questions. Voilà pour elle, enfin, une petite partie en tout cas. 

J'ai quand même l'impression que les signes les plus courants, sont une prise de boisson importante avec une importante perte des urines, sans d'ailleurs pouvoir se retenir, et aussi une boulimie, c'est bien ça ? 
Merci à vous.

----------


## denpasar

Bonjour,

Est ce que pour vos chiens atteints de cushing la prise de boisson était plus importante a une certaine période de la journée? (le soir, le matin, ou c était toute la journée?)

----------


## gaelle6757

Pour la prise d'eau, il n'y a pas vraiment de moment précis : en ce moment, notre dinde boit quasi uniquement en notre présence, c'est une bourrique !

Pour donner une idée, Coti (14 kg) buvait environ 2 L quand nous nous sommes vraiment inquiétés. Ensuite grâce aux traitement, on est redescendu à 700 mL, et ces derniers temps, on sent le combat contre la maladie diminuer, elle boit environ 1,5 L. 

Pour la boulimie, c'est clair, c'est épuisant, elle bouffe tout et tout le temps.

----------


## Maya63

Ah oui, quand même, donc ma Chow Chow ne buvait pas tant que ça alors. 1,5 litres pour 24 heures, et elle n'urinait pas non plus, elle n'a jamais été incontinente, alors peut être qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un Cushing. *Est ce qu'un chien atteint d'un Cushing, non traité, boit systématiquement bien plus que la normale, ou pas forcément, ou dans une grande majorité des cas ?*  C'est en effet ce qui a l'air d'être un des principaux symptômes. Merci.

----------


## didou752

La boisson c'est systématique, le cushing ça provoque une hausse du taux de cortisol dans le sang (c'est pour ça que ta chienne buvait et mangeait plus sous cortisone). Du coup le chien n'arrive plus à se retenir et urine de l'eau (quand ma chienne urinait, j'ai parfois cru à une fuite d'eau, c'était transparent et sans odeur).

Pour ce qui est du moment de la prise de boisson, moi je sais qu'il y a un problème de dosage de vétoryl quand elle ressent le besoin de se lever la nuit pour boire.

----------


## Maya63

Merci Didou. Oui donc pour la mienne, il me semblerait étonnant que ce soit ça, si la prise de boisson et les  fuites urinaires sont systématiques. C'est vrai que ce symptôme semble être une généralité chez un chien atteint de Cushing, ainsi que la prise de nourriture. Mais en même temps, malgré le traitement à la cortisone qu'elle a eu, c'est vrai qu'elle buvait plus et mangeait plus, mais sans que ce soit non plus des quantités impressionnantes, et jamais de fuites urinaires. Alors après, est ce que ça dépend aussi du dosage du traitement corticoïde. C'est vrai que le dosage était faible aussi, donc.

----------


## didou752

Dernière analyse de Pin'up pour le cushing au top, on maintient le dosage. Par contre elle rechigne à manger (mais a quand même pris 700g en 4 mois). Je pense qu'elle a mal au ventre à force de prendre son traitement le ventre vide. On va lui donner un petit pansement sur quelques jours pour voir.
Et vous comment se portent vos loulous ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Super pour ta louloute !

Tout pareil que pour ta Pin Up, les dernières analyses de Coti sont nettement mieux, par contre perte d'appétit. On surveille, on ne s'alarme pas encore.

----------


## didou752

Merci pour cette précision NG . Ton explication de tumeur qui peut comprimer les centres de la faim est intéressante, ça pourrait expliquer pourquoi Pin'up mange si peu (et est un ogre de façon ponctuelle).

----------


## Maya63

Merci Nowhere. Oui cette maladie semble assez complexe. J'imagine aussi qu'à partir du moment où le chien n'a pas systématiquement les symptômes classiques du cushing, bon nombre de vétos doivent passer à côté. Surtout ceux qui déjà à la base ne se cassent pas trop la tête. J'ai vu deux vétos qui ont conclus à une insuffisance hépatique, sans plus d'examens. Une écho illisible ( ce que j'ai appris ensuite ). Elle a eu une prise de sang pour la tli et la pancréatite, ça c'était normal, hormis la tli qui était à 37 au lieu de 35 maximum. Les valeurs hépatiques ALKP, ALT et GGT grimpaient progressivement. Par contre, lorsqu'elle a été sous cortisone à cause de sa paralysie des membres postérieurs, ALT est redescendu un peu. Pour ma part, je n'exclu pas un cushing. Par contre, si réellement ma chienne avait un cushing, je ne comprends pas l'incompétence des vétos. D'autant plus qu'elle a tout de même eu beaucoup de problèmes de santé sur une période d'un an et demi, et une paralysie semble également possible en cas de cushing. Je trouve déplorable  que cet examen n'ait pas été fait. En admettant qu'elle ne souffrait pas d'un cushing, cet examen aurait du être au moins effectué. *Dites moi, est ce que beaucoup de vétos peuvent passer à côté d'un cushing, ou bien suis je tombé sur le pire des vétos existant en terme d'incompétence.*  Comment un véto voyant des enzymes hépatiques grimper de cette façon peut passer à côté de cet examen, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ça. Pourquoi une telle incompétence. Je suis révoltée de voir autant de vétos non impliqués dans leur travail, ou tout simplement bons à rien. *La formation de vétérinaire est donc si facile que ça pour bénéficier d'autant de crétins ?*  c'est à se demander quand on voit leurs diagnostics trop souvent déplorables.

----------


## gaelle6757

Coucou par ici

Comment vont vos loulous ? Ici, prochain contrôle fin avril, on verra : elle a l'air mieux en termes de forme, énergie, contact. Mais elle a l'air moins bien aussi : perte d'appétit, perte de poids.

Pour les loulous qui sont traités avec le vétoryl, savez-vous qu'il y a une rupture de stock nationale ? Le labo ne sait pas quand il va réapprovisionner. Notre véto s'est fait dépanner par un véto de Bretagne pour la boîte de ce mois-ci. Avez-vous des infos ? Je suis stressée qu'il n'y en ai plus le mois prochain.

----------


## ChatouPension

J espere pas car moi il m en faut 60 par mois 
on était à une gellule matin de 10 et dernier contrôle il était sous dosé
on pouvait passer au 30 le matin car moins cher mais lui pense que 10 le matin et 10 le soir est mieux 
contrôle mercredi à suivre 

je pensais en rachèter apres le contrôle au cas où on
change

j'ai achete 2 boîtes il y a 10 j sans pb

----------


## gaelle6757

nous, boîte de 30mg en rupture depuis cette semaine sur toute la France, en tout cas, c'est ce que nous a dit notre véto : le labo ne sait pas quand ils vont en refaire.

----------


## ChatouPension

Il y en a en Angleterre apparement 
par couriosite tu le paies combien ? Le 30
honnêtement moi j'achète la première fois chez mon veto puis ensuite je commande sur le net car la difference est énorme ...avec 60 gélules  pas possible de passer par lui

----------


## gaelle6757

Notre véto refuse clairement qu'on achète sur le net, il ne nous a pas fait d'ordonnance. Il tolère tout juste qu'on prenne les croquettes véto sur le net. On paie 71 € la boîte.

----------


## ChatouPension

Moi je l'ai dit franchement au miens
il est conscient que l'on peut mieux soigner les animaux 
honnêtement beaucoup prennent une gellule de 30
Car mois cher que deux de 10
25€ de différence par boite pas possible
si un veto ne me fait pas d'ordonnance 
je change de cremerie 
car moi en plus j'y vais pour moi et ma pension 
Je leur donne assez d'argent

----------


## gaelle6757

Il nous a baissé un peu le prix, c'est plus de 80 €. On lui a dit qu'on ne pourrait pas suivre longtemps, elle prend 4 traitements qui nous coûtent quasi 250 € par mois. On a pensé à changer, mais c'est lui qui l'a opérée pour son cancer, c'est lui qui a diagnostiqué le cushing. Notre chienne est semble-t-il bien prise en charge alors je ne changerai pas : les autres vétos autour sont encore plus chers de toute façon.

----------


## ChatouPension

Moi l'avantage je vais chez un Endoctrino pour cushing donc il me faut le compte rendu et l'ordonnance pour mon veto donc j'ai tout pour acheter sur le net 

sans changer de veto tu peux pas trouver une excuse pour voir une ordonnance (genre tu pars en vacances au cas où tu veux un dossier complet)
tu continues chez lui s'il est bien 
mais si tu as pleins de médocs en plus à acheter ce n'est pas cool 
moi j'économise un tiers du tarif en commandant sur le net

----------


## gaelle6757

Je comprends, mais ma question était surtout de savoir vers quelle région / véto me tourner s'il y a effectivement rupture de stock.

----------


## didou752

Je commande également sur le net, mon véto n'y a jamais opposé de résistance. C'est même lui au départ qui m'avait orienté en pharmacie pour me faire gagner un peu.
Pour ma part on est à 30mg matin et soir, je commande des boites en 60mg que je reconditionne (avantage d'être ancienne préparatrice en pharmacie). Tu donnes quel dosage Gaelle ?

Sinon d'un point de vue forme, ça va mieux. J'ai arrêté le métacam, l'oméprazole qui ne la soulageait pas et la faisait vomir. Je fais un enrobage gastro résistant sur mes gélules de vétoryl et je l'ai mise sous probiotiques fortiflora. Il y a vraiment beaucoup de mieux, l'appétit revient (bon moins depuis 2 jours mais elle a bien repris). Elle a la pêche et elle a même remis en place un doberman au club canin hier

----------


## gaelle6757

On donne 30 mg par jour. 
C'est super pour ta louloute, ça fait plaisir à lire  ::

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir

bonne nouvelle aucune rupture sur le vetoryl 
les stocks sont même plutôt élevés.
info qui date du jour apres appel du labo 
mon Endoctrino fait une conférence ce soir sur le vetoryl pour le labo

----------


## gaelle6757

C'est rassurant.

Pour le stock par contre je suis sceptique, puisque mon véto a dû faire venir une boîte d'un confrère de Bretagne (on est en Alsace) qui lui-même a refusé de lui donner les 2 boîtes qui lui restaient et n'en a cédé qu'une pour en garder une en stock chez lui au vu de la rupture.

Merci pour l'info, je vais refaire le point avec mon véto.

----------


## ChatouPension

Je peux le rappeler si besoin
quand je lui en ai parlé il m'a dit j'aurai été au courant mais il a passé un
coup de fils quand même pour être sur 
c'est lui qui a traduit en français la notice 
le vetoryl c'est son dada

----------


## gaelle6757

Non, t'inquiètes, je prends comme sûre l'info que tu as transmise.
C'est les infos de mon véto qui ne sont simplement peut-être pas à jour ou alors il s'est mal exprimé, je ne sais pas. Je vais éclaircir les choses avec lui.

----------


## gaelle6757

Question symptôme : Coti trébuche de plus en plus, jusqu'à se vautrer la tronche sur le sol et les pattes avant sous le corps, ça arrive plusieurs fois par jour. 

Est-ce que c'est arrivé à l'un de vos loulous ? Je pense que c'est lié à la perte musculaire, ses muscles ont clairement fondu.

----------


## stella01

Bonjour Gaëlle,
Cela fait un petit moment que je suis les discussions sur les chiens atteints de "cushing". Je pense que ta chienne est un peu dans le même cas que la mienne. Ma grosse Stella a fait un AVC en juillet 2013 depuis elle prend du Candilat, elle n'a gardé aucune séquelle. Depuis cet été par contre elle accumule les soucis de santé elle nous a fait une métrite donc stérilisation en urgence, montée de lait qui s'infecte, ensuite piqûre dans la bouche par une sale bête abcès, infection , et là en septembre horreur elle s'est mise à boire et à manger comme une ogresse donc tests sanguins et hop diagnostic "cushing" et puis elle a présenté un problème à une patte une articulation toute gonflée la véto lui a donné des antibio en intramusculaire pendant 10 jours et ca s'est calmé.Elle est sous Vétoryl 60mg/jour depuis octobre mais effectivement sa marche se dégrade de plus en plus. A Noël elle ne pouvait plus se lever et tombait après quelques pas... la véto l'a donc traité pour de l'arthrose et je suis allée chez une autre véto qui fait de l'acupuncture et de l'ostéo. Après trois séances elle était remise sur pattes... jusqu'à il y a 10 jours rebelotte trois pas et elle tombe je l'ai ramenée chez l'ostéo qui a fait une séance mardi dernier et pour le moment pas d’amélioration ! Donc si on s'en tient à ce que disent les véto le cushing c'est une surproduction de cortisol (cortisone) donc antiinflamatoire donc le vétoryl diminue la sécrétion donc douleurs chez les vieux chiens. Résultat aujourd'hui j'ai zappé le Vétoryl parce que je veux bien soigner ce p*** de cushing mais si c'est pour que ma chienne devienne handicapée là je ne suis plus d'accord. Par contre elle a une pêche d'enfer et n'a pas "encore" perdu de musculature ...ha oui elle a 14 ans et demi ! Voilà ! Donc oui je pense que c'est lié mais plutôt au Vétoryl qu'au cushing !

----------


## gaelle6757

comment vont vos loulous ?

----------


## didou752

Ici ça va à merveille, les dosages de Pin'up semblent être enfin stabilisés et elle a une forme du tonnerre. Elle ne donne plus du tout l'impression d'être malade, elle est venue avec nous en randonnées de 2-3h (petit rythme quand même), ses poils ont repoussés.On croise les doigts pour que ça dure le plus longtemps possible .
Et ta Coti comment va t'elle ?

----------


## gaelle6757

Contente de lire ces bonnes nouvelles !

Ici, tout pareil que ta Pin Up, juste une baisse d'appétit et une perte de poids qui continue, mais elle pète la forme : elle est fofolle, joue avec d'autres chiens, court (alors qu'elle ne courait plus depuis des mois), on fait de belles balades aussi (env 2 heures).

----------


## lucile67

qu'elle profite la puce  ::

----------


## cyndouxe22

Bonjour, je me joins à votre post afin de vous raconté aussi mon expérience envers cette maladie:

●Benji 9 ans type caniche 15 kg à commencer à grossir en Janvier 2013. Il buvais de l'eau énormément, uriné sans pouvoir se retenir, pelage très soyeux, fatiguer.. J'ai donc décidé de l'amener chez le vétérinaire. Ils n'ont pas chercher à comprendre. Prise de sang = obèse = régime. Je l'ai donc mis au régime ...Très light. Des promenades afin de le faire perdre du poids... Nous avons déménager mais malgré tout les efforts qu'il faisais aucun signe d'amélioration... 
●Mi février 2013 je l'ai donc amener chez le vétérinaire (un autre véto) afin de voir ce qui ce passe. Ils m'ont dis que c'est fort probable que ce sois la maladie de cushing..
(Poil soyeux, ventre et organes gonflé, foie très haut, eau et urine beaucoup, truffe seche) / Quand la cortisone est élevée sa truffe va devenir sèche et se mettre à boire ,uriné beaucoup. 
1 semaine à 15 jours d'attente pour avoir les résultat des analyses. 
●Mars 2013 Une fois les analyses reçus il a bien et belle cette maladie de cushing Hypercortisisme due à cause de 3 petits kyste au niveau des reins qui surproduise un peu trop de cortisone..( et qui normalement vont se réduire avec le traitement, pas besoin d operation).. c'est une maladie qui peux declarer d autre maladie malheureusement. Nous avons donc appliqué aussitôt le traitement. 
Il va donc devoir prendre VETORYL 1 gélule de 30 mg par jour pendant 1 mois afin de voir son amélioration. 
● Avril 2013 Au bout d'un mois il est stabiliser... Son foie est très bien, moins élevée. Il a perdu 3 kilos = 12 kilos
●Octobre 2013 Stabilisé encore, le foie est de mieux en mieux.
●RDV tout les 6 mois pour un bilan complet 
●Mars 2014, 1 ans c'est écoulé depuis que sa maladie est la... Il est passé à 10 kg, les analyses indiqué que le VETORYL est un peu trop élevée on va donc passé de 30 mg à 15mg par jour. Il n'existe pas des gélules de 15mg donc il va devoir prendre 1 gélule de 30 mg tout les 2 jours. Rdv en Avril afin de savoir si ça lui convient
●Avril 2014 il n'est plus du tout stabilisé, sa truffe deviens sèche et bois à nouveau un peu plus que d'habitude. .. J'ai pris contacte avec eu afin de remettre à jour le dosage. En effet ça ne lui convenait plus, il passe à 20mg par jour sois 2 gélules de 10 mg par jour (pendant 1 mois) 
●Mai 2014 à aujourd'hui Benben est enfin stabilisé, tout va pour le mieux, la maladie de cushing est enfin maîtrisé. 
●Entre temps il a eu d'autre rdv... Entre juin 2014 et avril 2015 il c'est fais opération 3 fois, 1 fois car il a eu une infection à une lignée de 3 ou 4 dents... 
La 2 ème fois à cause d'une grosseur qui a évoluer à sa cuisse (au niveau des reins qui au départ n'était pas important), la grosseur etait devenue aussi grosse qu'un oeuf de poule. On m'a déconseillée de pas lui faire un prélèvement de liquide parceque ça pourrais déclencher une tumeur (si c'est le cas où pas...) Ils ont préférer de lui retirer la totalité de la boule. J'ai fais une demande pour le faire analyser. Verdict ; une tumeur maligne ... (bien conservée, pas percé, faible risque de métastases) 
Il a évité le pire encore une fois... 
Ensuite pour la 3eme anesthesie il c'est fais retirer toute les dents...Il avais chopper une infection à une molaire qui avais causé une hémorragie à sa langue et gencive... 
3 anesthesie en même pas 1 ans. 
Il choppe souvent des abcès sur sa peau ( de grosseur d'une balle de ping pong), sa peau aussi fine qu'une feuille de papier qu'une simple blessures pourrais mettre longtemps à guerire. Le vetoryl épaissis le sang, Ses glandes doit être vidé régulièrement (sinon abcès = des soins en pagaille...) 

●Aujourd'hui benji à 11 ans, il pèse 8kg, il a retrouvée sa ligne. Stabilisé. Prochaine analyse octobre 2015. Cela fais 2 ans et quelque mois qu'il vie avec cette maladie.
Y a des journées de bonheur, de pic d'adrénaline comme des journées d'angoisse, de fatigue, de coup dur.. Malgré tout c'est un combattant. 
D'après son veto y a un chien qui a vécu pendant 7 ans sous le vetoryl. Décès de vieillesse. 

Ils le prennent physiquement et moralement bien le traitement, (à surveiller le foie et l'estomac car ce médicament peux causé des soucis... dégradé les organes) 

●1er Juillet 2015 Benben à eu une consultation de routine, afin de vérifier si tout va bien (vu qu'il fais chaud) et aussi parceque j'ai entendu quelque choses dans sa respiration qu'il ne faisais pas avant... 
Globalement tout est OK, il a juste chopper un petit souffle au coeur; très léger, très minim, pas dangereux, aucun symptôme, à surveiller de temps en temps. Les anesthésies, le vetoryl et surtout l'âge y fais ce qui est normale. Il n'y a pas d'affolement. Du repos pas d'effort. 
●Il a retrouvé son poids idéale, petite chute de poil à son coup, il dévore son repas, demande la porte pour les besoins quotidiens. 

Rdv sur rdv il en a vu pendant les 2 dernières années, je souhaite à benji et à vos petits loulou de finir une vie meilleures.

●J'encourage toute les personnes qui vie la même expérience que moi... C'est un médicament très coûteux mais ça en vaut la peine. Ça vaut la peine de misé autant et de se battre avec lui contre cette maladie. Je ne regrette pas du tout. Si ça serais à refaire je le ferais.

J'espère que mon témoignage peux vous aidé... ou vous rassurer un peu. 

Je posterais quelque photos de lui plus tard, car je suis sur le téléphone ce n'est pas évidant (ps: désolé pour les fautes)

Passez une bonne nuit .😚

----------


## Jello83

Merci pour ton témoignage Cyndouxe22, ça fait du bien et ça montre que ça en vaut vraiment la peine.
Caresses à Benji

----------


## didou752

Merci pour ce témoignage. Par contre pourquoi n'ont ils pas opéré les kystes si ils sont sur les reins. Quand on a fait passer le scanner à Pin'up pour localiser le sien, le véto m'avait dit que sur les reins on les retiraient sans problèmes mais qu'au niveau de l'hypophyse c'est encore au stade expérimental.

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ta phrase de conclusion, le traitement est cher, mais il vaut vraiment la peine d'être mis en place.

----------


## cyndouxe22

Bonjour avec plaisir de vous avoir raconté ce témoignage, de mon côté ils m'ont dis que ça ne sers à rien d'opérer car avec le traitement "Vetoryl" les 3 petits kystes au niveau des reins se réduiront jusqu'à temps qu'ils sois minim.. Alors je ne sais pas s'ils auraient pu les retirer... 
Après la tumeur qu'il a chopper vers sa hanche/cuisse je me demande si ce n'était pas l'un des 3 kystes... peut être un écrasement lors de la radio au tout début ?? On ne saura jamais. L'essentiel c'est qu'ils ont réussis à l'extraire et que ça c'est pas développée .. 
Depuis ils n'ont pas refait de radio en 2 ans ... 

Je suis une bonne cliente à force... ils ont finis par me faire une réduction de 10% ... Quand on aime on compte pas. 
Je soulèverait des montagnes pour mon ptit benji ^^ ...

Votre chien est sous traitement depuis combien de temps ? Sans indiscrétion ..

----------


## gaelle6757

Merci pour ce témoignage  :: 

Ici, ça se maintient, la grosse chaleur n'aide pas, mais on essaie de la chouchouter pour qu'elle ne souffre pas trop de la chaleur.
Je ne regrette pas l'utilisation du vétoryl, elle a récupéré une qualité de vie qu'elle n'avait pas avant.

----------


## didou752

Pin'up a 7 ans, elle est sous vétoryl depuis maintenant 3 ans. Elle souffre également de la chaleur mais je trouve qu'elle a plus de mal que mes autres chiens. Est ce lié à la maladie ?

Bon courage à vous et caresses à vos loulous

----------


## cyndouxe22

Je pense qu'il faut laisser nos loulou au frais, éviter les promenades la journée et les efforts physique. 

Je trempe souvent sa truffe et ses pâtes,  voir une baignade de temps à autres.Il devore son repas le soir et particulierement en ce moment il veux une ptite collation le midi ca creuse ce temps là 😊
J'évite de le baladé droite et à gauche car il est vite essoufflé de cet chaleur la. 🌞 

Avant l'utilisation du Vetoryl il avais perdu l'habitude de jouer, de se rouler, il ne dormais plu sur le dos ... il devenais feignant à ne plus vouloir descendre les escaliers (1er étage) j'étais obligées de le porter, c'est pareil quand nous allons au rdv,  au bout d'un moment en milieu de route il ne voulais plus marché. .. alors porté 15 kilos jusqu'au véto...lol.... 

De cet chaleur la Benji fais que se prélasser... Ça le casse beaucoup aussi, par contre le soir vers 23h il fais bambi dehors lol... Je lui met un peu le ventilateur 1h pour rafraîchir la chambre, tellement qu'il adore ça il s'endors debout. 😅

Plein de papouilles à vos loulous. 💋

----------


## cyndouxe22

Je vous poste quelque photo de Benji avant le traitement, pendant, jusqu’à aujourd'hui  :: Fevrier 2013 
Mars 2013
Avril 2013
Avril 2014
Aout 2014
Octobre 2014 (opération) 
 Juin 2015

----------


## Jello83

Ca fait plaisir de le voir comme ça maintenant !

----------


## didou752

Que de changements même dans le regard

----------


## cyndouxe22

Merci pour vos commentaires, son regard à changé et son comportement aussi, ce traitement lui fais vraiment du bien. 

j'espère que vos loulous ce porte bien ??... avec cette chaleur c'est insupportable!!

----------


## Jello83

On s'adapte en modifiant les horaires et la durée des balades  ::

----------


## Julouette

Bonjour à tous et à tous nos loulous d'amour
Notre Vanille s'est endormie pour toujours hier car ses souffrances étaient insupportables. Le Cushing était bien maitrisé par la prise de Vétoryl qu'elle tolérait très bien, mais cela n'empêchait pas les autres effets secondaires de la maladie de progresser. Vertèbres qui se soudaient, difficultés à marcher au niveau du train arrière, l'ostéopathe était affolée de voir dans quel état osseux elle était..pics de fièvre récurrents etc etc, bref chez le véto au moins 1 fois/mois sans résultat. Elle était étalée comme une carpette toute la journée, souffrait en faisant quelques pas, puis a refusé de manger et de boire ( pour un labrador gravissime!) il a fallu nous préparer,mais le sommes nous??? bref, hier elle s'est endormie dans mes bras, c'est atroce, le véto a pris la décision car elle était envahie par une tumeur énorme qu'il nous a fait touchée, d'ou ce gros ventre qui lui tirait sur le dos.. Notre fifille nous manque tant!
Nous vous faisons des bisous et des caresses à tous nos compagnons.

----------


## Jello83

Quelle triste nouvelle Julouette. Je vous comprends, je suis passée par là mais au moins, elle ne souffre plus.
Bon courage, je suis de tout coeur avec vous.

----------


## gaelle6757

Courage dans votre peine ! Merci d'avoir été là pour votre loulou !

----------


## didou752

Bon courage à vous, ce ne sont vraiment pas des moments joyeux, mais au moins elle ne souffre plus.

----------


## didou752

Comment vont vos loulous ? Ici on a fait de nouvelles analyses, tout est parfait. Le fait d'être passé au barf est même très positif, les résultats sont meilleurs que les derniers (au niveau des reins notamment). Je suis super contente. Pin'up va très bien, il va falloir que l'on retourne chez l'ostéo par contre car elle semble avoir mal quelque part et ne veux plus trop aller en balade. Le véto n'a rien décelé donc on va vérifier ça

----------


## gaelle6757

Contente de lire ces bonnes nouvelles !   

Coti a beaucoup de mal à manger, on est passé aux rations ménagères mais elle trie la bougre. Les croquettes elle ne les mange plus. Le BARF on ne peut pas, car on doit réduire son taux de protéine, elle est malade quand elle en mange trop. Alors un jour ration, un jour pâtée + pâtes.

Mise à part sa perte de poids continue, le reste va. Prochaines analyses fin du mois, on verra bien.

Elle perd la vue et s'est fait une déchirure musculaire, du coup massage aloé vera + huile essentielle suite à séance osthéo. Elle adore ça.

----------


## Jello83

Didou ça fait du bien d'entendre de bonnes nouvelles avec cette terrible maladie.
Gaelle, je croise les doigts pour Coti en espérant qu'elle aille mieux et que l'ostéo arrive à la soulager pour qu'elle retrouve goût aux balades.
Bon courage

----------


## lara&liloue

bonjour tlm j ai perdue ma ptite lara 15 ans d une insuffisance rénal suite a la maladie de cushing le 18 septembre de cette année et il me reste encore 27 gélules de 20mg reconditionner. donc si ca peut dépanner une personne je les donne car vu le prix ca serviras plutôt que de les jeter. j habite le 95 mais je peut aussi vous l envoyer gratuitement. mp moi ou envoyer moi un e-mail. cordialement

----------


## ChatouPension

Question comment se passe le reconditionnement ?
Moi je croyais que c'était du 10 ou du 30mg
C'est la pharmacie qui te le fait ?

----------


## gaelle6757

lara&liloue, courage dans cette épreuve

----------


## didou752

Bon courage Lara&liloue. 
@Chatoupension: oui c'est les pharmaciens qui le font. Tu achètes une boite d'un dosage supérieur et tu fais reconditionner dans le dosage souhaité. Personnellement j'achète des boites en 120mg et je reconditionne en 30mg. Ca me revient beaucoup moins cher (je suis préparatrice en pharmacie de formation).

Sinon comment vont vos loulous ? Ici tout va nickel; Pin'up est pleine d'énergie. Je suis contente de finir l'année comme ça.

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous et caresses à vos loulous

----------


## gaelle6757

Coti tient aussi la forme par ici. Elle est pleine d'énergie. Elle perd de plus en plus la vue et on apprend à faire avec.

----------


## denpasar

Bonjour à tous, de mon coté la pancréatique de mon chien est ok.. une petite gélule le soir pour aider le pancréas, une alimentation low fat de rc avec du poulet et du cabillaud et ça va! l'urée augmente au fur et à mesure.. tout doucement.. on gèrera le moment voulu.. je ne peux pas arrêter les AI il est bien que sous AI.

Il a perdu un œil dernièrement. rdv chez un spécialiste ophtalmo .... décollement de rétine, hémorragie, inflammation.. la totale! l œil est mort mais il ne souffre pas du tout... il se prend des poteaux ou des murs ca me fait mal au cœur mais la perte de son œil n'a pas l'air de le perturber! En ballade dans les rues je fais plus attention! En ballade en liberté dans les bois il gère parfaitement et fait tous les jours ses promenades de 45 minutes/1h totalement détaché..

----------


## didou752

Je remonte le sujet, ici tout va bien. Entre le vétoryl et le barf, Pin'up a vraiment repris du poil de la bête et ne me pose pas plus de problème que mes autres loulous.

Et les vôtres comment vont ils ?

----------


## Jello83

> Je remonte le sujet, ici tout va bien. Entre le vétoryl et le barf, Pin'up a vraiment repris du poil de la bête et ne me pose pas plus de problème que mes autres loulous.
> 
> Et les vôtres comment vont ils ?


Super nouvelle Didou, c'est que le dosage a bien été trouvé !

----------


## gaelle6757

Coti s'est éteinte dans la nuit du 2 janvier 2017 dans nos bras, entouré de notre amour.
Des tumeurs avaient envahi ses poumons, mais elle n'a pas souffert au moment de son départ.

----------


## Jello83

Quelle tristesse, je suis de tout coeur avec vous Gaëlle, ce sont toujours des moments terribles.
Même si cela n'enlève pas la peine, c'est important que vous ayez été là pour elle avec tout votre amour et qu'elle n'ait pas souffert.

----------


## Sydolice

Ma dernière adoptée en février dernier, Paméla, va subir les tests mardi pour voir si elle ne souffre pas d'un cushing. 
Elle boit énormément et perd ses poils, surtout à l'arrière ( dos et pattes ). 
Elle va également passer des examens pour voir où en est son coeur car, bien que sous Fortecor, elle tousse beaucoup. 
En dehors de ça, son dernier bilan sanguin datant du mois dernier était excellent. Je l'avais emmenée parce qu'elle buvait déjà beaucoup ( trop ). Le véto a pensé à une infection urinaire mais mon excellent ostéopathe de Auxerre qui l'a vu entre temps ayant parlé " d'un reste de cushing ", j'ai demandé à faire les tests.
Paméla a 14 ans et 4 mois.

----------


## gaelle6757

Merci Jello83.

Sydolice, si le cushing est confirmé, rassurez vous, nos loulous bien suivis peuvent avoir une belle vie avec un traitement adapté. Courage !

----------


## Sydolice

Merci Gaelle ! Je redoute la journée de demain. Paméla doit subir tous ces tests, avec beaucoup de manipulations pour eux en lien avec le coeur. Elle qui craint tellement le véto.
Mais surtout, ma Candille doit se faire opérer d'une chaîne mammaire ! Elle va si bien pour le moment. Et elle est ma plus jeune, de tout juste 10 ans depuis quelques jours. J'ai beaucoup de chagrin.
Je suis heureuse que vous confirmiez qu'un cushing se traite bien. Je suis prête à assumer tout traitement. 
Il n'y a que les piqures qui me bloquent.

----------


## gaelle6757

Pour Paméla, normalement, le test est juste des injections et des contrôles sanguins. Ma Coti était également traitée pour le coeur en plus du cushing. Le cushing est incurable mais on peut freiner la progression et apporter une qualité de vie à nos poilus.

Pour Candille, Coti est aussi passée par là, retrait d'une chaîne mammaire en 2013. C'est impressionnant, mais idem, ça en vaut la peine. Après l'opération, elle aura beaucoup de difficulté à s'asseoir et à se coucher, il faut tenter de lui faciliter la tâche. Elle risque aussi d'avoir très froid, donc lui prévoir des couvertures pour la réchauffer. Il faudra être patient, le chien semble récupérer vite, mais Coti a réellement récupéré en 4 mois. Prévoir un t-shirt pour protéger les fils ou agrafes, plus confortable que la collerette. 

Courage !

----------


## Sydolice

Merci pour tes conseils Gaelle. 
Pour Paméla, je vais demander à rester avec elle tout le temps des examens. 
Pour Candille ... je vais surveiller les points que tu me signales.

----------


## Sydolice

J'attends les résultats du cushing pour Paméla mais les examens du coeur ont mis en évidence un cancer des poumons ...
J'attends aussi pour ma Candille mais ses résultats pré-opération sont très bons ! Je suis en train de faire une machine des petits manteaux et petites polaires afin de bien la couvrir à son retour. 
Dire que mardi dernier j'étais allée consulter le coeur hyper léger. Je souhaitais que Paméla passe du Fortécor au Vetmédin et je voulais juste en profiter pour montrer la verrue de Candille.
Je suis encore sous le choc pour Paméla, je ne réalise pas encore trop. Finalement, son coeur n'est pas autant dysfonctionnel que ça.

----------


## Sydolice

Donc, Cushing confirmé pour Paméla. 
Nous commençons le traitement au vétoryl dès ce soir.
Contrôle tout ça dans un mois.

----------


## gaelle6757

Je compatis pour Paméla. J'étais allée consulter pour Coti pensant à une bronchite et ses poumons étaient métastasés... Profite d'elle à fond, tous les instants comptent !

----------


## Sydolice

Merci Gaelle.
Tu as profité de ta Coti ( quelle jolie nom ! ) combien de temps ? 
J'ai adopté Paméla il y a 11 mois. 
Ma vie tourne autour de mes animaux et de mes communications avec les animaux. Elles ont la belle vie parce que je suis toujours en train de chercher , et de trouver, ce qui leurs feraient le plus plaisir.
Là, nous allons aller dans la neige ( avec nivéa-tisation des patounes ) puis je ferai le bain de Paméla qui la soulagera déjà de ses démangeaisons. Ensuite ce sera emmintouflage dans les nouvelles polaires achetées dimanche dernier puis dodo au coin du feu. 
Nous avons encore beaucoup de belles choses à vivre ensemble et je compte bien l'en faire profiter. Un seul poumon est atteint. Le Vétoryl la soulagera aussi.
Je suis désolée pour ta Coti et je comprends ta peine.

----------


## gaelle6757

J'ai adopté ma pue du cul en juin 2012. 
En juin 2013, diagnostic tumeurs mammaires, enlèvement de la chaîne mammaire. Pronostic 2 ans de survie. 
Ensuite pancréatite fin d'année, pronostic 50% de chance de survie.
Février 2014, rechute tumeurs 2e chaîne mammaire, cette fois, le véto ne retire que les tumeurs, on ne touche pas la chaîne.
Puis cushing a débarqué dans nos vies, vétoryl et médoc pour le foie et fortekor pour le coeur.
Notre Coti revit, ce n'est plus le même chien, plus gaie, plus alerte, plus tout ! 
Puis perte progressive de poids au fil des mois qui devient inquiétante mais elle mange d'un bon appétit. On décide de ne pas investiguer. Les résultats cushing sont "miraculeux", on arrête le vétoryl sur ordre du véto. On continue de profiter et de prendre soin d'elle au mieux. Elle continue de maigrir, on se doute qu'il y a qqch d'autre, mais le véto n'a pas d'explication. Elle est âgée, malade.

Et le week-end du 31/12/16, elle halète plus que d'habitude, on met ça sur le compte des pétards, car elle en a une peur absolue. 
Mais le lundi 02/01, je lui trouve une petite mine, alors je l'emmène chez le véto et là il lui fait une radio poumons pensant à une infection pulmonaire. La radio montre des métastases dans les 2 poumons, le véto ne sait pas quoi faire, l'assistante baisse les yeux. Le véto donne un pronostic de qq jours ou qq semaines au mieux. Je suis enceinte, je commence le 9e mois. Je m'effondre. Ma Coti warrior ne sera pas là pour la naissance, ne partagera pas mon congé maternité alors que je voulais lui consacrer 100% de mon temps. 

Je rentre, je vais faire qq courses pour lui améliorer le quotidien (saumon fumé, danette à la vanille, camembert campagnard etc). 

On discute avec mon chéri, on décide de retourner chez le véto le lendemain pour abréger ses souffrances (elle ne mange quasi plus et ne dort plus du tout, n'arrive plus à se poser, ne ferme plus les yeux, s'épuise). Les corticoïdes ne font pas d'effet.

Ce même lundi où on a appris l'impensable pour nous, on fait une ballade vers 22h, elle est très fatiguée, c'est mon chéri qui la porte de point d'herbe en point d'herbe. En rentrant, elle vient nous chercher pour aller au dodo. On installe la couverture du futur bébé sur le lit, on installe le chien dessus et on la câline. Elle pose enfin sa tête, profite des câlins. Puis elle tourne brusquement la tête vers moi, la pose lourdement (elle n'est pas très douce quand elle se pose lol). Je m'aperçois qu'elle n'y voit plus du tout, que sa respiration diminue. Alors je dis à mon chéri qu'il ne faut pas qu'on pleure devant elle, qu'on ne doit pas lui faire peur, qu'il faut qu'on lui dise tout ce qu'on a besoin de lui dire. Alors on la remercie pour tout, on lui dit qu'on l'aime, je prononce les mots "laisse toi aller, on sera malheureux mais on t'aimera toujours et on te remercie pour tout ce que tu nous as apporté". Là, à cet instant précis, elle s'endort définitivement en poussant 3 petits souffles dans nos bras. C'est un départ sans douleur, rempli d'amour. 

Nous sommes soulagés pour elle mais égoïstement tellement malheureux. C'était il y a 3 semaines, je pleure encore et je revis ces derniers instants chaque jour. 

Je me pose des questions inutiles et dont j'ai les réponses. Est-ce qu'elle savait qu'on l'aimait ? Est-ce qu'elle savait qu'on avait suffisamment de temps et d'amour pour elle et pour le bébé à venir ? Est-ce qu'on aurait dû investiguer et tenter de soigner les poumons avec le risque qu'elle souffre ? Est-ce qu'on aurait dû l'amener chez le véto de garde le lundi soir pour prolonger sa vie de quelques jours peut-être mais aussi avec le risque qu'elle meurt sur une table froide de véto ?

J'ai perdu un morceau de moi cette nuit là. Mais je l'aimerai pour toujours. Je continue de penser à elle non stop. J'ai même prévu d'accoucher avec son collier en main parce qu'elle faisait partie de cette aventure et parce qu'elle se réjouissait de devenir grande soeur, elle se lovait chaque soir contre mon ventre.

Courage pour tes 2 louloutes. 

Coti a failli mourir à plusieurs reprises depuis 2013, on n'a jamais su quel âge elle avait, sur son passeport 11 ans, en vrai plutôt 14 lol et elle a partagé nos vies durant 4 ans et demi. Même si c'est la plus grosse douleur que j'ai jamais ressentie, si c'était à refaire, je ferai tout pareil, je n'ai aucun regret si ce n'est que le sort s'est acharné sur ma louloute.

----------


## Sydolice

Il y a tant d'amour dans ton témoignage Gaelle ! Coti a eu de la chance de croiser ta route. Quatre ans et demi de chemin ensemble lui ont rendu sa dignité, celle dû à chaque être vivant.
C'est en effet une douleur s

----------


## Sydolice

sans nom que de perdre l'animal que l'on aime. Nous partageons avec eux un amour si pur, réellement inconditionnel, jamais blessant, uniquement motivé par des sentiments positifs, quelque soit notre humeur, nos ressentis, nos peines, nos joies ... Lorsque cela prend fin, c'est une partie de nous qui s'en trouve arrachée et il faut souvent beaucoup de temps pour cicatriser, au moins en partie.
Depuis la mort de l'être que j'aimais plus que tout, mon chat Epidaure décédé en avril dernier, mon regard sur mes chiennes a changé. Je les vois toutes désormais comme des potentielles source de souffrance ... J'ai tout le temps peur. Il n'y avait que pour Candille que je ne ressentais pas cela. A l'annonce de ses tumeurs mammaires mardi dernier, j'ai été prise d'un malaise dans la salle de consultation. Du coup aujourd'hui, le véto a pris des gants pour m'annoncer le cancer de Paméla. 
Ce qui est positif et merveilleux dans tout cela, c'est qu'il nous est possible de renouveler toute cette dose d'amour avec un autre petit être. L'animal sera différent, ses qualités aussi, mais sa capacité d'amour si tellement parfait sera de nouveau là. Intacte, renouvelée ! 
Parfois c'est nous qui ne pouvons parfois plus autant aimer. Du moins momentanément. 
Dans ce cas, jamais le nouvel arrivant ne montre de signes de contrariété. Il patiente, donne tout son amour encore et encore et le jour où nous allons mieux, nous le retrouvons tout réjouis, heureux mais sans reproches, tout prêt pour nous. 
Aimer les animaux comme nous l'expérimentons tous ici est un des plus fabuleux trésor de la vie. Le seul prix en payer est leur courte vie par rapport à la nôtre.

----------


## didou752

Très bel hommage à ta Coti Je suis certaine qu'ils ressentent à quel point on tient à eux. Même si physiquement tu ne la verras pas, je suis sûre qu'elle sera auprès de toi pour accueillir ton bébé et veiller sur vous.

----------


## Sydolice

Je ne sais à combien vous revient l'achat de 30 comprimés de Vétoryl.
Ma pharmacie peut me l'avoir pour 19€ de moins que mon cabinet vétérinaire, c'est à dire 89€.

----------


## ChatouPension

Du quel parles tu ?
Vetoryl 30 ?

----------


## Sydolice

Non, du Vétoryl 60. J'ignorais qu'il y avait plusieurs dosages. J'ai montré une plaquette à la pharmacienne.

----------


## didou752

En 60mg il est beaucoup moins cher sur médicanimal ( 68 euros). Ici on était à 60 mg par jour. J'achetai du 120mg que je reconditionnai mais le véto n'a plus le droit de faire de prescription pour un produit non commercialisé en France donc on va repasser sur du 60mg. Ca va me coûter plus cher pour la même chose mais bon pas le choix

----------


## gaelle6757

89 euros pour du 60, ça ne me choque pas, on était quasi à ce prix pour du 30, notre véto refusant de faire une ordonnance pour qu'on l'achète ailleurs.

----------


## Sydolice

Moi, c'est le 108,90€ qui m'a choquée !
Je ne connais pas médicanimal. Je vais de ce pas y faire un tour.

----------


## Sydolice

Ah oui, 69,10 € ! Ouahou, la différence. Bon, il faut soutirer l'ordonnance.

----------


## Sydolice

Le cancer des poumons de Paméla a atteint un point critique. 
Je suis retournée chez mon vétérinaire habituelle qui a parlé de soins palliatifs maintenant. Paméla ne mangeant plus, ayant une très forte fièvre, ne tenant plus debout etc ... il lui a fait une injection de cortisone. Nous arrêtons donc le Vétoryl ! 
Il pense que son corps avait peut-être développer un excès de cortisol pour palier à ce cancer en fait. Stopper l'apport de cortisone naturelle aurait peut-être, selon lui, accéléré la progression de son cancer. 
Je suis donc passé d'un traitement de Vétoryl ... à un traitement à la cortisone ! Totalement l'inverse.
Paméla est redevenue comme avant la crise de lundi à vendredi. Elle a mangé, se lève et est de nouveau présente à notre vie de famille. Hier, j'avais pensé la soulager par l'euthanasie ...
Si la cortisone est le seul soin palliatif à un cancer des poumons, je me pose la question de pourquoi l'autre véto nous a lancé dans tous les tests, vérifications et médication pour le cushing, alors que c'est lui-même qui avait décelé son cancer. 
J'espère que la coquette somme de plus de 600€ que je lui ai laissé depuis le mois de janvier n'avais rien à voir dans son choix de traitement !!! J'essaie de me persuader qu'il a fait au mieux. Mais il a été difficile d'entendre que le c'est le Vétoryl qui a certainement enlevé les défenses naturelles du corps de Paméla.

----------


## Jello83

Ca fait peur le choix du vétérinaire, d'un à l'autre ça peut être du tout au tout. Effectivement, espérons qu'il n'était pas motiver par l'argent pour la faire souffrir ! C'est quand même super qu'elle aille mieux suite au changement de traitement. Bon courage.

----------


## Sydolice

Deux jours sans Vétoryl, deux prises de Cortisone, plus une injection et la voilà qui renait ...
Si le traitement du Cushing ( trop d'apport en Cortisol ) et celui du cancer du poumon ( besoin de Cortisone pour ralentir l'issu fatale ) étaient à ce point incompatibles, j'aurais aimé avoir le choix ou au moins être au courant que les soins de l'un pouvaient accélérer la dégradation de l'autre ... On le fait pour les parents des enfants malades. 
Du coup, il me reste une plaquette de Vétotyl 60 ... qui peut être utile à quelqu'un.

----------


## gaelle6757

Je suis navrée de lire ces nouvelles pour Paméla et en même temps soulagée que la cortisone fonctionne et la soulage. Profitez de votre chienne à 1000 %, passez un max de temps avec elle autant que vous le pouvez car quand ils partent, il ne nous reste que les souvenirs.

J'ai beau avoir des tonnes de bons souvenirs de Coti, je la pleure encore à ce jour, ça fait plus de 2 mois qu'elle s'est éteinte et notre bébé est né depuis, mais rien ne me console. Profitez de votre Paméla

----------


## didou752

Je remonte ce sujet, le vetoryl semble avoir disparu du site medicanimal. Avez vous d'autres sites à conseiller pour s'en procurer ? (J'ai une ordonnance bien entendu).

Sinon je verrai avec mon véto ou la pharmacie mais ça ne va pas être le même prix

----------


## Sydolice

Finalement, ma Paméla nous a quitté ni à cause de son cushing ni à cause de son cancer des poumons mais parce que son squelette l'a lâché. Elle ne tenait plus debout même sur les moquettes dont j'avais recouvert tout le sol de ma maison. Elle s'est endormie paisiblement après 15 mois de bonheur chez moi.

----------


## didou752

::  Je suis désolée pour ta Paméla Sydolice. Je te souhaite plein de courage dans cette épreuve.

----------


## Sydolice

Merci Didou ! 
Pam est partie en mai. Ma chienne Candille, renait après 15 mois de gros conflits entre elles deux. Bagares quotidiennes, grognements quasi constants et autres réjouissances. 
Adoptée à l'âge de 14 ans, squelettique et déjà très malade, je n'ai gardé Paméla que pour lui offrir une fin de vie digne et heureuse. Malheureusement, elle a transformé la vie de mes trois chiennes en enfer en raison de son éternelle " offensivité " et surtout, totale incompréhension et respect des codes canins ...
Cette pauvre chienne venait de passer près de un an en refuge et plus de 8 chez une personne atteinte de maladie mentale qui ne la sortait JAMAIS ! A sa mort, les voisins ignoraient tout de l'existence de Paméla qu'ils n'avaient jamais vu !
Chez nous, elle a eu deux balades en toute liberté en pleine nature tous les jours. Paméla adorait ces moments plus que tout. J'ai décidé d'arrêter lorsqu'elle ne tenait plus du tout sur ses pattes. Et puisque les anti-inflammatoires ne lui étaient pas permis, elle souffrait beaucoup. 
Cette chienne m'a toujours fait beaucoup de peine, malgré la difficulté que représentait de la garder auprès de nous. Elle n'avait confiance en personne et ne respectait totalement que les enfants. Elle avaient cependant beaucoup d'amour à donner.

----------


## Jello83

C'est super ce que vous avez fait, lui offrir une fin de vie heureuse malgré les complications du quotidien. Quelle tristesse que Pam soit partie.
Bon courage et plein de belles balades avec vos 3 autres chiennes.

----------


## Crizy

Bonjour,

Je vous confirme que si le cushing est diagnostiqué très tôt et bien encadré, votre toutou peut vivre très longtemps.
Mon Jack Russell a été diagnostiqué il y a tout juste 7 ans... Après plus d'un an difficile, on a réussi a trouvé le bon dosage et il a aujourd'hui 14 ans 1/2.. et il ne fait pas du tout son âge et ne parait pas du tout malade.. on me le dit souvent!!
Alors gardez espoir...

Bonne journée





> Bonjour, je me joins à votre post afin de vous raconté aussi mon expérience envers cette maladie:
> 
> ●Benji 9 ans type caniche 15 kg à commencer à grossir en Janvier 2013. Il buvais de l'eau énormément, uriné sans pouvoir se retenir, pelage très soyeux, fatiguer.. J'ai donc décidé de l'amener chez le vétérinaire. Ils n'ont pas chercher à comprendre. Prise de sang = obèse = régime. Je l'ai donc mis au régime ...Très light. Des promenades afin de le faire perdre du poids... Nous avons déménager mais malgré tout les efforts qu'il faisais aucun signe d'amélioration... 
> ●Mi février 2013 je l'ai donc amener chez le vétérinaire (un autre véto) afin de voir ce qui ce passe. Ils m'ont dis que c'est fort probable que ce sois la maladie de cushing..
> (Poil soyeux, ventre et organes gonflé, foie très haut, eau et urine beaucoup, truffe seche) / Quand la cortisone est élevée sa truffe va devenir sèche et se mettre à boire ,uriné beaucoup. 
> 1 semaine à 15 jours d'attente pour avoir les résultat des analyses. 
> ●Mars 2013 Une fois les analyses reçus il a bien et belle cette maladie de cushing Hypercortisisme due à cause de 3 petits kyste au niveau des reins qui surproduise un peu trop de cortisone..( et qui normalement vont se réduire avec le traitement, pas besoin d operation).. c'est une maladie qui peux declarer d autre maladie malheureusement. Nous avons donc appliqué aussitôt le traitement. 
> Il va donc devoir prendre VETORYL 1 gélule de 30 mg par jour pendant 1 mois afin de voir son amélioration. 
> ● Avril 2013 Au bout d'un mois il est stabiliser... Son foie est très bien, moins élevée. Il a perdu 3 kilos = 12 kilos
> ...

----------


## Crizy

Bonjour,

Je vous confirme que si le cushing a été diagnostiqué tôt et que l'on trouve le bon dosage, votre toutou peut vous accompagner entre très longtemps.
Mon jack russell a un cushing depuis 7 ans, après 2 années difficiles, on a réussi à trouver le bon dosage et il a aujourd'hui plus de 14 ans et 1/2 et n'a aucun signe apparent du cushing.. et parait plus jeune que son âge.
Alors gardez espoir...

----------


## Jello83

Ca fait plaisir Crizy d'entendre cette histoire car c'est assez rare, vous avez un très bon vétérinaire qui a su établir le diagnostic tôt.

----------


## didou752

Merci pour ce témoignage Crizy. La maladie touchant plus souvent les vieux chiens, il est difficile pour les vétérinaires de predire l'evolution de la maladie sur les jeunes chiens. Ma chienne a été diagnostiquée à 5 ans. Elle en a aujourd'hui 9 et demi et se porte comme un charme également. Par moment il faut readapter la dose parce que la maladie évolue mais j'ai un excellent véto qui nous y aide  :Smile:

----------


## Crizy

Nous avons remarqué très tôt qu'il buvait énormément et l'avons amené chez le veto qui a détecté très rapidement le cushing, malheuseusement mon veto est partie s'installée dans une autre ville.
Nous venons en plus de déménager, j'ai donc amené récemment mon chien chez le nouveau veto qui lui a refait un test de stimulation ACTH.. bizarrement il n'y a eu aucune réaction a la stimulation. Le labo et donc le veto préconise d'arrêter totalement le vétoryl et refaire un test dans 3 semaines. Je surveille de près son évolution suite à l'arrêt du traitement et j'avoue que ca m'inquiète.... Connaissez-vous un cas similaire où il a été nécessaire d'arrêter le traitement, en tout cas provisoirement?
Je vous tiendrais au courant de l'évolution..

----------


## Jello83

De mon côté, je n'ai pas connu cette évolution.
Bon courage Crizy.

----------


## Crizy

Bonjour,
Me revoilà pour des nouvelles.
On a refait un test de réaction au synacthène et cette fois-ci la réaction a été comme si il n'était pas malade... ce que je redoutais car il recommence à boire beaucoup et donc à uriner énormément.. ce qui pose soucis quand on est obligé de le laisser longtemps seul...
On ne peut pas lui redonner le vétoryl au risque d'une surdose et de la maladie d'adisson encore plus grave que le cushing.
Donc on lui refait un test la semaine prochaine en espérant pouvoir lui redonner une petite dose de vétoryl pour restabiliser son état.
On verra la suite...
Bonne journée.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
C'est très étrange effectivement, n'avez-vous pas la possibilité de contacter l'ancien vétérinaire par téléphone même si vous avez déménagé pour lui expliquer et avoir un 2nd avis ?
Bon courage et bonne journée.

----------


## Antares

Bonjour et bonne année à toutes et tous et à vos loulous.
Voilà, ma chienne a été diagnostiquée Cushing peu avant Noël, la prise de boisson a été le révélateur pour moi, donc, visite, prise de sang, echo..
l'Acth donne 400 et avec le stimulateur, on est à 963..
ma chienne, une boxer croisée labrador a bientôt 11 ans,
je voulais vous demander, par vos éxpériences, si un traitement, même si il est très coûteux, va être bénéfique à Antares?
Un grand merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour Antares et bonne année à vous aussi.
Oui lorsque le diagnostic est fait tôt, le traitement s'avère efficace, ça vaut le coup.
Bon courage

----------


## Antares

Bonjour Jello83, et un grand merci pour la réponse!
mon véto ne m'a pas conseillé le traitement..
parce qu'il a des infos que j'ai pas, une tumeur maligne...je pense.
il m'a dit que c'était inutile, que je ne change rien à tout ce qu'on faisait..
pas plus de croquettes..qu'on lui donne à boire quand elle demande, mais pas trop..

----------


## Jello83

Ton véto a l'air de bien connaître.
De mon côté, quand c'était arrivé à mon précédent chien il y a une dizaine d'années, j'avais dû aller voir un 2nd vétérinaire qui a immédiatement fait le bon diagnostic et prescrit un traitement mais j'avais quand même perdu de ce fait du temps. Et effectivement c'est parfois lié à une tumeur au niveau des surrénales ce qui était son cas aussi.
Il faut surveiller ta chienne pour voir s'il y a d'autres symptômes ou si c'est juste une prise importante de boisson.

----------


## Antares

> Ton véto a l'air de bien connaître.
> De mon côté, quand c'était arrivé à mon précédent chien il y a une dizaine d'années, j'avais dû aller voir un 2nd vétérinaire qui a immédiatement fait le bon diagnostic et prescrit un traitement mais j'avais quand même perdu de ce fait du temps. Et effectivement c'est parfois lié à une tumeur au niveau des surrénales ce qui était son cas aussi.
> Il faut surveiller ta chienne pour voir s'il y a d'autres symptômes ou si c'est juste une prise importante de boisson.


Bonjour Jello,
oui, je dois avouer, j'ai un super véto, qui m'a dit de suite ce qu'il était!
c'est justement plus rien à faire, qu'il m'a dit pas de traitement..
les symptomes ont pas changés, une grosse soif, mais aussi elle n'est plus enjouée,
elle dort beaucoup, bien sûr, elle me fait la fête à chaque caresse, elle remue la queue, et tout..
j'ai posé la question à mon véto, combien de temps?
il m'a dit, que pas possible de répondre, ça dépend de tellement de chose, l'état général,
je me prépare au pire..et je suis un homme de 47 ans, et j'arrête pas de chialer..
11 ans de présence, elle fait partie de la famille!

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour Antares,
Oui je sais ce que c'est et à quel point c'est difficile.
Même si elle est fatiguée, tant qu'elle a de bonnes réactions, ça fait plaisir.
Je te souhaite plein de courage.
Caresses à ta louloute.

----------


## didou752

Bonjour Antares,

Où se situe la tumeur sur votre chienne ? Savez vous si elle est de taille normale ou macro ?
Ma chienne Pin'up a une tumeur au niveau de l'hypophyse qui réagit très bien au vétoryl. Elle a été diagnostiquée il y a 5 ans et tout se passe bien avec le traitement. N'hésitez pas à demander plus d'informations à votre véto pour vous permettre de comprendre pourquoi il ne vous conseille pas le traitement. Pour ce qui est du 'combien de temps' malheureusement, personne ne peut répondre. Certains chiens arrivent à vivre quelques mois, d'autres quelques années. Profitez à fond de votre chienne sans penser au pire. Bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## Antares

> Bonjour Antares,
> 
> Où se situe la tumeur sur votre chienne ? Savez vous si elle est de taille normale ou macro ?
> Ma chienne Pin'up a une tumeur au niveau de l'hypophyse qui réagit très bien au vétoryl. Elle a été diagnostiquée il y a 5 ans et tout se passe bien avec le traitement. N'hésitez pas à demander plus d'informations à votre véto pour vous permettre de comprendre pourquoi il ne vous conseille pas le traitement. Pour ce qui est du 'combien de temps' malheureusement, personne ne peut répondre. Certains chiens arrivent à vivre quelques mois, d'autres quelques années. Profitez à fond de votre chienne sans penser au pire. Bon courage pour la suite.


Bonjour, c'est au niveau des reins que ça ce passe,
et je pense pourquoi le véto a dit, pas de traitement....
moi, je guette les moindres signes..bon, elle boit beaucoup,
mais, elle me fait la fête, remue la queue, et oui, je profite!
la voir demander à boire, c'est difficile, parce que je sais qu'elle souffre!
je l'ai eu bébé ma chienne, parmi ses frères, et je l'ai choisi elle!
elle était tellement courageuse de vouloir être choisie, c'est très dur ce que je vis!

----------


## Antares

Merci, plein de caresses!
merci pour l'attention!

----------


## Jello83

Oui c'est difficile, ils font partie de la famille nos loulous.
Bon courage et bonne soirée

----------


## didou752

C'est effectivement très difficile. Bon courage à vous et si vous avez des questions auxquelles on peut répondre ce sera avec plaisir  :Smile:

----------


## Antares

Bonjour Didou et Jello, et merci pour vos messages!
Didou, oui, j'ai une question, sans traitement, quelle éspèrence de vie pour ma chienne,
ça, ça me hante vraiment..
Antares, on lui donne de l'eau toutes les 5h, et 1,50 l, et pas plus à manger,
avoir vu ma chienne lécher l'eau des planches de la terrasse, c'est assez choquant!
maintenant, je sais...
mais je ne suis pas prêt à une euthanasie, je sais que si il y a une décision, ce sera moi, 
c'est dur, très dur!

----------


## didou752

Je comprend, on a diagnostiqué le cushing de ma chienne quand elle avait 5 ans. L'espérance de vie annoncé est de 2 ans sous traitement. Non pas à cause de la maladie mais parce que souvent ce sont des vieux chiens qui sont atteints. Ca fait 5 ans maintenant et elle est toujours là. Parfois je la regarde et me demande combien de temps encore je vais avoir la chance de l'avoir à mes côtés. Souvent elle vient me voir et se blottir contre moi alors je me dis qu'il faut profiter à fond de l'instant présent pour ne rien regretter plus tard. 
L’espérance sans traitement est totalement aléatoire, tout dépend de la taille de la tumeur, de son rythme d'évolution, de l'état de santé du chien... Ne pensez pas maintenant à l'euthanasie, profitez d'elle à fond. Le jour où il faudra prendre la décision vous pourrez vous "pourrir" le cerveau sur ce terrible choix mais pour le moment profitez. Ils le ressentent quand on est pas bien et ça les inquiète aussi (plus facile à dire..)

----------


## didou752

Bonjour à tous, 

Je remonte ce sujet si ça peut rassurer certaines personnes. Pin'up a été diagnostiquée d'un cushing à l'âge de 5ans. Dans 1 mois elle en aura 12  :: . J'ai été la première à avoir peur du vétoryl, mais finalement si je n'avais pas passé le cap elle ne serait plus là aujourd'hui.
On vient de refaire des analyses et tout est parfait (foie, reins, pancréas,...) Le seul effet secondaire que l'on rencontre est lié aux tremblements. Elle tremble en continu même en dormant.
Ca ne semble pas la déranger outre mesure.

Bref tout ça pour dire la notice est flippante, oui c'est un budget mais si c'était à refaire je referai le même choix sans aucun doute.

----------


## Jello83

C'est bien ça peut redonner espoir car c'est une sale maladie. Et effectivement des tremblements qui ne la dérangent pas, ce n'est rien. Ce qui doit jouer aussi pour Pin'up c'est d'avoir un vétérinaire qui a su diagnostiquer tôt ce problème

----------


## didou752

Petite mise à jour de l'année  :: , Pin'up bientôt 13 ans, toutes ses dents, l'ouïe sélective et un peu d'arthrose. 
Des analyses toujours au top malgré 8 ans de vétoryl maintenant.
 Pour la 3e année consécutive, nous n'avons pas besoin de changer le dosage ou la posologie  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est bien ça peut redonner espoir car c'est une sale maladie. Et effectivement des tremblements qui ne la dérangent pas, ce n'est rien. Ce qui doit jouer aussi pour Pin'up c'est d'avoir un vétérinaire qui a su diagnostiquer tôt ce problème


Oui je me souviens qu'on a décidé de faire le test sans aucune conviction. Le labo les a même refait 2 fois quand ils on vu son âge à l'époque. C'est clairement ce qui nous a sauvé je pense. Elle n'a jamais perdu ses poils et l'excellent suivi de mon véto a permis qu'on n'atteigne jamais des doses de cortisol complètement aberrantes.

----------


## Jello83

Ce sont de très bonnes nouvelles, ça fait plaisir. Au final, seul le traitement indique sa maladie.
Et un super vétérinaire à recommander !

----------


## toyo

bonjour à tous  :Smile:   je viens de lire quasi les 24 pages, et pas mal de positif tout de même. 

ma petite Gaïa ( bouledogue français de 10 ans ) à été diagnostiqué cushing il y à environ 3 mois, après que j'ai constaté qu'elle buvait bcp plus que d'habitude. donc la véto ma conseillé le Vetoryl 10MG un le matin et un le soir. dans un premier temps j'ai voulu testé une méthode naturel, j'ai été surpris qu'ici personne n'aie essayé.  j'ai opter pour de la poudre chinoise ,acheté sur animoTao   c'est du cani Tao-Shen, ça fait 3 mois que je lui en donne ,son petit ventre à un peu dégonflé et  elle boit un tout petit peu moins,par contre ces poils ont du mal à repousser  ( rasée pour la prise de sang ) il y à 3 mois.  

mais je ne suis pas entièrement satisfait du résultat, donc je doit sonné à ma véto pour une nouvelle prise de sang afin de voir si son taux de cortsisol est en baisse ou pas. 

j'avais juste une question : lors de la prise de sang que vous avez faite, pour vos toutous, juste le taux de cortisol à été repris ou c'est à chaque fois une prise de sang complète?  

car ma véto me dit qu'on ne vérifiera que son taux de cortisol ( ça limiterais les frais aussi )  

je pose la question, car j'ai vu une autre véto ,et elle ma dit que juste voir le taux de cortisol n'est pas assez précis, car parfois si le chien est stressé au moment de la prise de sang son taux peut être haut, elle me conseillait plutôt de faire un test ACTH 

merci à vous pour vos réponse,  j'essaye de faire ce qui est le mieux pour ma précieuse ,donc tout infos sera la bienvenue  ::

----------


## Darlow

De temps en temps il faut faire le bilan complet pour voir si le traitement n'impacte pas les organes, mais sinon le contrôle classique ici c'est une 1ere prise de sang, puis piqûre de stimulation et 2eme prise de sang environ 1h30 plus tard pour contrôler le cortisol.
Pour l'instant ma Girly supporte bien mais son poil ne repousse pas partout. Ça fait environ 1 an qu'elle est sous Vetoryl.

----------


## didou752

Ici pour le contrôle classique qui est annuel, on ne fait plus qu'une prise de sang après l'injection du synacthene.
Par contre quand les dosages n'étaient pas stables, il fallait suivre le protocole complet comme l'explique Darlow mais on ne vérifiait que le cortisol.
Je n'ai effectivement pas testé de produits dits naturels parce que les recherches que j'avais faites à l'époque n'étaient pas concluantes. J'avoue que je ne tenterai pas aujourd'hui de changer de traitement, elle est trop bien pour que je prenne le risque.

Je croise les doigts pour que vos loulous aillent aussi bien que la mienne  ::

----------


## toyo

merci pour vos réponses  ::  je vais donc faire confiance à ma véto,contacte par téléphone demain, je vous dirais ce qu'il en est quand j'aurais commencé la prise de vetoryl. je croise les doigts, pour que ça la stabilise et qu'elle puisse profiter et vivre ces dernières années paisiblement,même si au jour d'aujourd'hui elle est pas trop mal. déjà voir le résultat de la prise de sang. 

@didou752  ahh je te comprends  ::   j'ai bcp aimé vous lire ,et votre histoire au fil des années est top ,elle a bcp de chance aussi de vous avoir.

----------


## Domi.

Bonjour ,
Une amie m a fait part de ce forum sur cette  maladie. Estrella ma Galga de 11 ans a été diagnostiquée....vu son age le veto a déconseillé l opération, comme "beaucoup" elle prend le seul remède Vetoryl 60mg. Dans 15 jours premier contrôle voir ce que sa donne...espérerance de vie 1 a 2 ans,je vais prendre soin d elle comme vous de vos  loulous et passerais régulièrement comment vont vos loulous

----------


## lili-vanille

Coucou Domi 

Je suis aussi !  :: 
La voilà, la belle Estrella !  ::

----------


## toyo

bonjour  :Smile: 

prise de sang faite ce matin, me reste à attendre les résultats, et première prise de cortysol ce matin.

j'ai essayé la méthode naturel, mais ça ne fait pas assez effet, sur 3 mois ces muscles ont trop fondu, son système immunitaire est en baisse.

la véto me conseille 20mg par jour, un matin et soir. ( on commence les premiers jours avec 10mg pour voir ) .  affaire à suivre donc.

j'espère que le traitement lui sera bénéfique. et si le dosage de 20mg par jour est bon, je tacherais d'acheter des 120mg et les ferais reconditionner en 10mg.

grosse caresse à tout vos loulous.

----------


## lili-vanille

> bonjour 
> 
> prise de sang faite ce matin, me reste à attendre les résultats, et première prise de cortysol ce matin.
> 
> j'ai essayé la méthode naturel, mais ça ne fait pas assez effet, sur 3 mois ces muscles ont trop fondu, son système immunitaire est en baisse.
> 
> la véto me conseille 20mg par jour, un matin et soir. ( on commence les premiers jours avec 10mg pour voir ) .  affaire à suivre donc.
> 
> j'espère que le traitement lui sera bénéfique. et si le dosage de 20mg par jour est bon, je tacherais d'acheter des 120mg et les ferais reconditionner en 10mg.
> ...


Des nouvelles ?

----------


## toyo

bonjour 

la prise de sang était parfaite, son taux de cortisol tout à fait normal. semblerait donc que cette poudre aie tout de même fait son effet.

 :Frown:   elle supporte la prise de vetoryl,comme dit j'ai commencé avec 10mg par tourelle boit moins, et se comporte normalement, le hic elle à développé une calcinose cutanée ( perte de poils et grosse plaque épaisse ) c'est assez important, elle a été mise sous antibiotiques mais ça ne semble pas bcp l'aidée, ainsi que 3 bains par semaine avec un shampoing spécial. donc ici je pense arrêter l'antibiotique ( car elle a perdu l'appétit ) depuis, et je vais passer à 20 mg de vetoryl.  

mis à part ça elle se porte bien, est assez énergique.

je sonne au véto ce matin, pour avoir son avis et pour avoir un rendez vous pour une futur prise de sang. 

j'ai changé sa nourriture aussi, suis passé sur des croquettes senior de chez Orijen. 

voila les news, merci d'avoir posé la question.  :Smile:

----------


## lili-vanille

Ah, bonnes nouvelles !  :: 

"calcinose", c'est suite à un traitement à base de cortisone, non ?

----------


## toyo

non car, aucune prise de cortisone pour ma chienne, difficile en tout cas de trouver le bon traitement  ::  c'est moche car elle perd tout ces poils et à de grosses plaque .

----------


## lili-vanille

::  oh la pauvre... qu'en pense la vétérinaire ?

----------


## toyo

nous étions à 10mg par jour, ( ce qui normalement est trop peu pour son poids ) .  ça fait 15 jours que la véto ma conseillé de passer à 20mg par jours,voir si cette calcinose est freinée voir maitrisée ,je continue les shampoings de chez virbac ( pyodermit ) ,les antibiotiques vont être arrêté dans 3 jours ( la pareil faudra voir l'évolution de sa calcinose sans antibiotiques ) et la véto ma conseillé de passer à d'autres croquettes  : specific CED DM endocrin  , je ne connaissais pas ,mais elle me dit avoir eu des résultats positif sur 3,4 autre chiens. je vais chercher un sac cet après midi. 
donc affaire à suivre, c'est vraiment dommage cette calcinose cutanée, car mis a part ça le taux de cortisol est maitrisé et stable et Gaïa se porte bien, sans ce soucis ,ont ne dirait pas un chien malade.

----------


## lili-vanille

A suivre, alors ! En espérant que cette calcinose se calme...

----------


## LN*

Bonjour je lis vos messages et décide d'intervenir car je découvre la maladie de Cushing depuis 2 mois. Et il y a 1 mois une calcinose doublee d'une pyodermite s'est répandue sur le corps de mon toutou. Alors je ne sais pas si nos expériences sont similaires mais de mon côté j'ai vu une dermato :   La calcinose ne se soignera que par un gel local. Avant cela il faut soigner imperativement la pyodermite. Apres biopsie et antibiogramme. Changement d'antibiotique soins locaux et traitement par biomodulation par fluorescence (un faisceau de lumière bleue qui pénètre le derme en profondeur) . Permettrait d'accélérer processus de guérison  et gagner en moyenne 3 mois de traitement. Ce qui signifie arrêter plus rapidement la prise antibiotique. A raison d une séance par semaine sur 1 mois. En 2 séances, une vraie amélioration de la peau. J'espère le tirer de ce truc. Sales maladies. Bonne soirée.

----------


## lili-vanille

::  Effets secondaires du Vetoryl ? ou autre ?...

Bon courage, moi j'ai connu la pyodermite avec ma bergère allemande à poils longs... elle en a eu toute sa vie, presque tous les étés !  ::

----------


## Jello83

Je ne connais pas ces nouvelles méthodes mais c'est super qu'il y ait déjà une amélioration au bout de 2 séances et en plus ce n'est que mieux si ça permet d'arrêter plus rapidement la prise d'antibiotiques.
Je croise les doigts pour votre toutou. Bon courage

----------


## toyo

bonjour
 je ne connaissais pas non plus ce traitement, je vais un peu me renseigner. moi après 7 semaines d'antibiotiques, je n'ai pas vu de gros résultats vis à vis de  l'importante calcinose qu'as ma petite boulette. ici j'en suis à presque 2 mois de 20 mg de vetoryl par jour ,et quelques shampoings ( cité plus haut )  elle se porte bien sa   calcinose ne se répand pas plus ,les plaques sont encore présente mais diminuent.

point positif ces poils repoussent par dessus. en général son état est stable, elle boit normalement, est juste difficile pour la nourriture, mais sinon elle va bien, je prévois une prise de sang le mois prochain. et la je viens de passer aux croquettes Orijen senior au poulet. 

si vous avez d'autres conseils questions nourriture ( qu'elle aie un peu plus d'appétit ) je suis preneur :-)

grosse caresse à vos toutous.

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
C'est un bon point que ça se stabilise et même que ça s'améliore.
Pour la nourriture, n'y-a-t-il pas des aliments qu'elle affectionne et qui pourraient l'inciter à manger le reste ? Je sais par exemple que mon poilu adore carottes, haricots verts, poisson, pastèque, brugnon, melon... 
Sinon une fois où il a eu une gastro carabinée et avait du mal à de nouveau s'alimenter, le vétérinaire avait donné un complément alimentaire appâtent au poulet à verser sur son alimentation : "Oralade Gl Support". 
Plein de caresses à votre toutou et bon courage.

----------


## toyo

oui je suis super content que ça ne se dégrade pas plus, que ça continue ainsi.avant oui elle avait des préférences,ici c'est vraiment aléatoire, un jour elle va tout manger d'un couple jour après  ( même menu ) elle va me le bouder, mtn voila ce n'est pas alarmant car elle est tout de même loin de se laisser mourir de faim,à 200,300gr près elle garde son poids. 

je vais tout de même regarder pour le complément, merci.

----------


## Jello83

Effectivement si son poids reste sensiblement le même, c'est rassurant.

----------


## olivia42

bonjour 

je me joint sur votre post , car je ne connais pas du tout la maladie de Cushing

cela fait maintenant 1 mois que j'ai une chienne Lilou , X griffon de 6 ans en FA
le jour ou Lilou est arrivée chez moi ( après un abandon) elle était obèse +++ ( sa fait plusieurs Année qu'elle est obèse ), Lilou buvée énormément , elle avait toujours faim  , puis le lendemain Lilou  eu une diarrhée que de l'eau 
je me suis inquiété , Lilou a vu mon véto déjà pour arrêter sa diarrhée puis une prise de sang a été faite , le résultat pour le foie a était catastrophique 
obèse + ventre qui est gros + peau très très fine , le bas du dos quelques taches marrons , du mal a ce déplacer, monté les escaliers  (peut-être du a sont obésité ) boit énormément jour comme nuit , mange aussi beaucoup elle avait tout le temps faim ( je l'avait mise aux régime)
mon véto a suspecté la maladie de Cushing
examen fait échographie plus deux prise de sang entre mis il injecte un produit 
résultat ,  Lilou a bien la maladie de Cushing 
elle a était mise sous Vetoryl 60 mg + croquette spécial diabète et doit perdre au moins 10 kilos
pour l'instant Lilou supporte bien le traitement et je pense qu'elle a un peu perdu du poids car elle arrive mieux a monté les escaliers et ce déplacer 
demain Lilou restera la matinée chez mon véto pour refaire ses deux prises de sang pour réajuster sont traitement 

cette maladie est nouvelle pour moi , et je me pose pleins de questions , je pense que Lilou l'avait déjà chez l'adoptante mais non soigné, qu'elle est la progression de la maladie de Cushing 
j'ai été voir sur internet , mais dé fois sa fait peur

----------


## didou752

Bonjour, lorsqu'on a un chien jeune, effectivement ça fait peur. Sous vétoryl l'espérance de vie est tout à fait normale. Ma chienne a déclaré la maladie à 5 ans, elle a été mise immédiatement sous vétoryl et elle a aujourd'hui 13 et toujours une pêche d'enfer.
C'est une maladie qui atteint souvent les vieux chiens d'où l'espérance de vie très faible annoncée. Mon vétérinaire s'était renseigné, ma chienne n'est pas la seule à vivre sa vie normalement sous vétoryl. Une fois stabilisée, on fait 1 contrôle par an ou plus si je remarque un retour des symptômes. N'hésitez pas à poser vos questions, si je peux vous répondre je le ferai avec plaisir  ::

----------


## olivia42

bonsoir 

mon véto viens de m’appeler pour les résultats de la prise de sang pour Lilou
il faut doubler la dose et passé a 2 gélules de vetoryl de 60 mg donc ont monte a 120 mg par jour 

la bonne nouvelles ses que Lilou a perdu en 1 mois 2 kilos 400 ses bien , mais il faut qu'elle ne perde pas trop rapidement

----------


## Kmino

Super pour la louloute, ca va rouler, quelle chance elle a d'être avec vous, elle va être bien soignée et avoir une belle vie...
Si c'est comme pour les chats obèses, la perte de poids est souvent importante les premiers temps (l'organisme réagit fort au changement de nourriture, habitudes etc) mais ca va en diminuant par la suite...

----------


## olivia42

je poste ici a tout hasard

l'Association Pas Sans Toit recherche pour Lilou du Vetoryl 60 mg ou 120 mg 
merci d'avance pour Lilou

----------


## Crizy

Bonjour,
En effet, ils peuvent vivre longtemps avec le cushing si la maladie est stabilisée.
Notre jack russell vient de nous quitter à l'âge de 18 ans et demi...
On lui a détecté la maladie de cushing à l'âge de 8 ans et était sous vétoryl depuis (20mg au début puis 10mg ensuite) avec des prises de sang régulières au début puis plus du tout depuis quelques années car selon les analyses il était en surdosage, mais après un arrêt du vétoryl, tous les signes de la maladie revenait... donc on a repris le vétoryl 10mg et on suivait son état tout simplement...
Ces 2 derniers mois il était très fatigué et ne voulait plus manger...mais aucun lien avec le cushing..
Avec tous les soucis de santé, les véto nous ont dit qu'il était costaud notre toutou...

----------


## Houitie

En effet c est un bel âge ! Ça donne vraiment de l espoir pour les chiens atteints !

----------


## olivia42

bonjour 

je me pose une question peut ton faire vacciner un chien qui a la maladie de Cushing ? 
je ne trouve rien sur internet 
Lilou doit avoir sont rappel de vaccination le 14 Octobre 
car je sais que certaine maladie les vaccins ne sont pas du tout conseiller , j'ai par exemple en FA une jack russel 
qui a la maladie auto-immunes et les vaccins sont fortement déconseillé

----------


## lili-vanille

Les vaccins sont valables plusieurs années... au moins 3 officiellement.

----------


## Crizy

Notre chien a toujours eu ses vaccins malgré la maladie sauf ces 2 dernières années où nous avions décidé de ne plus le vacciner...




> bonjour 
> 
> je me pose une question peut ton faire vacciner un chien qui a la maladie de Cushing ? 
> je ne trouve rien sur internet 
> Lilou doit avoir sont rappel de vaccination le 14 Octobre 
> car je sais que certaine maladie les vaccins ne sont pas du tout conseiller , j'ai par exemple en FA une jack russel 
> qui a la maladie auto-immunes et les vaccins sont fortement déconseillé

----------


## didou752

Idem ici, les vaccins sont à jour. J'en avais parlé au véto à l'époque qui m'avait dit que ça ne posait aucun problème de continuer à vacciner. On fait le classique CHPLR et on ajoutait la toux de chenil quand on allait encore en club

----------


## toyo

hello


de mon coté ma petite Gaïa se porte pas trop mal et  est tjs sous 20mg de vétoryl ( en 2 prise de 10 matin et soir )   elle nous a fait une frayeur le week-end passé ( elle tremblait fort et semblait souffrir ) donc direct véto, elle à été mise sous perf car en déshydratation, ça lui as fait bcp de bien. la véto pensais à un surdosage de vétoryl,donc contrôle complet + prise de sang. et pas de surdosage, les reins ok,coeur rien d'anormal, elle penchait plus sur une infection du aux plaque ( calcinose cutanée ) . donc 10 jours sous antibiotiques pour voir si ça apporte une amélioration vis à vis de sa calcinose.

affaire à suivre..... suis content que c'est fini les antibio car elle mange moins et je vois que ça la chamboule un peu. 

courage à tous :-) et big caresse à vos loulous

----------


## Crizy

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part, mon chien souffrait de très gros maux  de ventre surtout les 1ers mois du cushing qd il était à 20mg, il souffrait au point d'aller se cacher sous le lit..
Il a toujours eu des désagréments intestinaux, mais à cette période c'etait plus fort..

----------


## lili-vanille

Vetoryl trop dosé ?

----------


## olivia42

bonjour
quelques nouvelles de Lilou
Lilou a eu sa prise de sang le 27 Octobre 2021 pour sa maladie de Cushing 
Sont taux n'a pas baissé , donc Lilou reste sous Vetotyl 120 mg 
La bonne nouvelle , Lilou a perdu 4 kilos en deux mois ,et se sent beaucoup mieux , elle arrive même à courir
il lui reste encore 6 kilos à perdre,mais doucement on vas y arriver 
Sa prochaine prise de sang pour son contrôle ce fera fin Janvier 2022
J'ai discuté avec mon véto et apparemment ça serait une tumeur hypophysaire , pour certifier il faudrait passer un scanner , mais le traitement sera le même
donc il ne vas pas rajouter des frais supplémentaire a l’association
Pour l'instant Lilou a la forme 
Je tenais a vous remercier concernant vos réponses sur la vaccination 
Lilou a eu sont rappel de vaccin le 21 Octobre , le vaccin ne la pas fatigué

----------


## eliseee23

Bonjour à tous, nous avons perdu notre beagle de 13 ans après deux ans de cushing diagnostiqué. 
Jai toujours commande du vetoryl en avance. Jai donc 2 boîtes de 30 comprimé de vetoryl 30 mg. je les vends à 115 euros le tout ou 57 euros une boite.
Nhésitez pas à me contacter

----------


## didou752

Des nouvelles de mon petit chien  :: . Pin'up a fêté ses 14 ans il y a 2 jours dont bientôt 9 ans sous vétoryl. Ca fait quelques années maintenant que son dosage de vétoryl est stabilisé à 60mg par jour en 2 fois. Au niveau des analyses de sang, le foie commence à présenter des signes de fatigue mais à l'échographie RAS. Le cur présente un léger souffle mais qui n'évolue pas non plus depuis 3-4 ans. J'espère repartir pour encore longtemps avec mon petit chien tout parfait.


Si un cushing est diagnostiqué à votre chien, ne perdez pas espoir, il peut vivre une vie tout à fait normal pendant de longues années  ::  (je me souviens de ma crainte quand  à l'époque j'avais cherché des infos et je lisais partout que l'espérance de vie était limité à 2 ans...C'est valable quand ça touche des chiens déjà âgés)

----------


## Jello83

Ce sont de supers nouvelles, joyeux anniversaire à Pin'up.
Ca fait plaisir d'entendre qu'il est possible de gérer Cushing car effectivement c'est rare de lire ce type d'expériences. 
Je vous souhaite encore plein de belles années.

----------


## lili-vanille

::  Heureux anniversaire ! ! !    :Pom pom girl:

----------


## didou752

Des nouvelles surprenantes que l'on ne s'explique pas forcément  :: . J'ai été très optimiste lors de mon dernier message, puisque 2 jours après Pin'up est tombée malade.

Sur le moment on a pensé à une pancréatite mais prise de sang et echo parfaites... On a jamais réellement su ce qu'elle a eu mais ça m'a forcé à arrêté tous ses traitements y compris le vétoryl parce qu'elle ne mangeait plus rien et vomissait. J'ai vraiment pensé qu'on arrivait sur la fin  :: 

3 semaines plus tard, elle va beaucoup mieux et j'ai été surprise de ne pas retrouver de symptômes du cushing, je n'ai pas repris le vetoryl et on a refait une prise de sang vendredi soir. Verdict : taux de cortisol parfait  :: . Le vétérinaire était surpris, on arrête donc le vétoryl et on va surveiller de près si les symptômes reviennent.

J'aurais été curieuse de refaire un scanner pour voir comment la tumeur a évoluée par rapport à il y a 10 ans, mais je n'imposerai pas ça à Pin'up.

Je vous tiendrai au courant mais je trouvais que c'était une bonne nouvelle porteuse d'espoir pour les autres toutous atteints.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce sont de supers nouvelles, joyeux anniversaire à Pin'up.
> Ca fait plaisir d'entendre qu'il est possible de gérer Cushing car effectivement c'est rare de lire ce type d'expériences. 
> Je vous souhaite encore plein de belles années.


Merci pour elle et pour nous. J'espère la garder encore longtemps

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heureux anniversaire ! ! !


Merci ::

----------


## Jello83

Effectivement, ça fait vraiment plaisir d'avoir de telles nouvelles même si j'imagine, ça n'est jamais évident de ne pas savoir ce qu'il s'est passé et pourquoi d'un coup, Cushing disparaît.
Le principal est qu'elle aille mieux, c'est génial  :: et ça donne de l'espoir à d'autres poilus qui souffriraient de la même chose. 
Profitez bien, plein de caresses à Pin'up.

----------


## didou752

Ma Pin'up s'est envolée ce jour. Rien à voir avec le cushing, une tumeur au cerveau qui a provoqué une compression. Je ne remercierais jamais suffisamment mon vétérinaire de m'avoir convaincue de la mettre sous vétoryl, grâce à lui nous avons gagné une dizaine d'année sur la maladie. Depuis le mois de mai, elle n'aura pas rechuté, le cushing sera resté endormi. Pour toutes les personnes qui ont un chien à qui l'on détecte un cushing, ce n'est pas une fatalité et vous avez la possibilité d'offrir encore de belles années d'une vie tout à fait normale à votre loulou. Gardez espoir  ::

----------


## Houitie

Merci pour ton témoignage et je te souhaite beaucoup de courage pour cette dure épreuve

----------


## Jello83

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi Didou et te souhaite plein de courage.

----------


## lili-vanille

::  Courage !...  ::

----------


## Alantka

Oh Didou, j'imagine ton chagrin et combien Pin'up doit te manquer. Elle aura eu beaucoup de chance d'avoir une maîtresse aussi aimante et attentive que toi, et d'avoir une belle et longue vie malgré la maladie. Je te souhaite énormément de courage dans cette épreuve difficile...  ::

----------


## user

```
<script>alert("hello")</script>
```

----------


## Manon83330

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai un boxer Harper âgé de 10 ans cela fait 9mois que nous lui avons diagnostiqué la maladie de cushing j'ai dû d'ailleurs pousser mon veto a faire les tests car il ne pensait vraiment pas a ça mais les divers témoignages m'avaient poussé a penser que mon harper l'avait. 
Suite a la double prise de sang le verdict tombe donc vetoryl 90 mg (60+30) mon chien pèse 41 kg .
Nous remarquons au bout de quelques jours qu'il est pas en forme il dormait beaucoup et nous a fait une syncope après l'avoir remué il se lève comme si de rien était. 
Je décide donc de réduire sa dose soit 1 jours a 90 un jour à 60 et ça fonctionne le chien reprend un rythme normal. 
A aujourd'hui je suis perdu harper à cessé de manger depuis 5 jours il grignotte mais boude carrément sa gamelle cependant il boit bien se déplace il dort beaucoup mais montre encore de l'intérêt pour balader au ralentis bien sûre. 
Le problème c'est qu'il ne prend plus son vetoryl et me mène la vie dure la nuit la journée impeccable et arrivé à minuit il aboie il se promène dans la maison veut sortir .
Je ne sais pas si vous avez eu une expérience similaire mais la c'est moi qui vais finir par aller me faire piquer je n'arrive plus à dormir .
Le fait qu'il ne mange plus m'inquiète je ne veut pas que mon bb souffre mais il est actif la journée mon veto m'a même donné des calmant pour la nuit mais impossible quand il mangeait encore ça n'avait aucun effets je ne sais plus je suis un peu désemparé  
Merci à ceux qui me liront et pourrons m'aider à y voir clair

----------

